# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  Ο εργασιακός μεσαίωνας της Πλαίσιο Computers - Καταγγελία από το σωματείο εργαζομένων

## Jim Black

Το σωματείο εργαζομένων στην εταιρεία Πλαίσιο, κάνει γνωστά τα ακόλουθα: "Είναι πλέον πρόδηλο ότι η εταιρεία Πλαίσιο έχει κυρήξει τον πόλεμο στους εργαζομένους της. Μοναδικός της σύμβουλος είναι η υπεροψία. Μια εταιρεία που έχτισε το όνομα της στα πτώματα των απολυμένων και εξοθούμενων σε παραίτηση υπαλλήλων της, οι οποίοι αριθμούν πάνω από 500 τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια. Διακηρύσει ότι δίνει εργασία σε 1100 άτομα αλλά αποκρύπτει το γεγονός ότι είναι μια εταιρεία πλυντήριο εργαζομένων.

Η ίδια εταιρεία δηλώνει περήφανη κέρδη πάνω από 75% και την ίδια ώρα αντί να κάνει αυξήσεις (στο όπως είναι πλέον γνωστό) εντελώς πιεσμένο προσωπικό της, στρώνει το χαλί ενός εργασιακού μεσαίωνα.

Πρωτοστάτης στην κατάργηση της Κυριακάτικης αργίας. Με ενοικιαζόμενους εργαζομένους. Έχοντας 4ωρους εργαζομένους των οποίων τα βασικά δικαιώματα καταπατώνται με τον πιο βάναυσο τρόπο. Ατομικές συμβάσεις, “υποχρεωτικών” 10ωρων που έχουν “κενά σημεία” στη θέση των ωρών παραπάνω δουλειάς. “Πρωταθλήματα” ανταγωνισμού μεταξύ των υπαλλήλων με έπαθλο την μη απολυσή τους, μηχανάκια χρονομέτρησης της παραγωγικότητας που μετράνε ακόμα και την ώρα που θα πάνε στην τουαλέτα και ένα σωρό άλλες πρακτικές που καθιστούν την ζωή των εργαζομένων της μαρτύριο.
Τελευταίο επεισόδιο στο μακρύ αυτό σήριαλ του success story είναι η ανίθικη μεθόδευση της ώστε να αντικαταστήσει τους 8ωρους εργαζόμενους της, με 4ωρους σκλάβους! Προφασιζόμενη ένα σωρό ανούσιες αφορμές απολύει παλιούς για να φέρει καινούργιους, κάνοντας από επιλογή και όχι ανάγκη, την 4ωρη εργασία κανόνα και όχι εξαίρεση.

Είναι ξεκάθαρο λοιπόν ότι πίσω από τους στατιστικούς πίνακες, τις βραβεύσεις και τις στημένες συνεντεύξεις, η εταιρεία Πλαίσιο Computers είναι μια εταιρεία, που πλήρως εναρμονισμένη με τις καθεστωτικές κυβερνήσεις των μνημονίων, τσακίζει το ηθικό του εργαζόμενου, σκοτώνει τον μικρό-επιχειρηματία ανοίγοντας 52 Κυριακές τον χρόνο και επί της ουσίας σπρώχνει την κοινωνία στην εξαθλίωση, δημιουργώντας σκλαβοπάζαρα για τους νέους εργαζομένους". 

πηγή

Επειδή πίσω από τις μεγάλες και πετυχημένες εταιρίες δεν βρίσκονται πάντα ευτυχισμένοι και χαρούμενοι εργαζόμενοι.

----------


## Wonderland

Δυστυχώς έτσι ακριβώς είναι η κατάσταση.

----------


## man with no name

Πραγματικά από τις λίγες φορές που έχω μπεί στο κατάστημα Περιστερίου νιώθεις και συ ο ίδιος την πίεση που υφίστανται οι υπάλληλοι,έκτοτε δεν θέλω ούτε ζωγραφιστό να το βλέπω.Έχει μπει για τα καλά ο εργασιακός μεσαίωνας για όλους τους εργαζόμενους,τι να πω...αυτό είναι το success story του πετσικαρισμένου αντωνάκη.

----------


## petran_18

> Πραγματικά από τις λίγες φορές που έχω μπεί στο κατάστημα Περιστερίου νιώθεις και συ ο ίδιος την πίεση που υφίστανται οι υπάλληλοι,έκτοτε δεν θέλω ούτε ζωγραφιστό να το βλέπω.Έχει μπει για τα καλά ο εργασιακός μεσαίωνας για όλους τους εργαζόμενους,τι να πω...αυτό είναι το success story του πετσικαρισμένου αντωνάκη.


Ενώ αλλού...μάλλον το κρύβουν καλύτερα.

Δεν πέφτει κανείς απο τα σύννεφα, δεν είναι κάτι που δεν το βλέπαμε επίσης δεν είναι η πρώτη ούτε η τελευταία εργοδοσία που το κάνει.


Σε καπιταλισμό ζούμε (για την ακρίβεια πάνω στην κρίση του και όχι σε κρίση ηθών) τέτοια είναι ο κανόνας. Το θέμα τι οι εργαζόμενοι, αυτοί που χωρίς αυτους δεν δουλεύει το Πλαίσιο, η Βιομηχανία, τα σχολεία, οι μεταφορές και ενα σωρό άλλα δεν δουλεύουν, θα αποφασίσουν να πράξουν.


Θα πάρουν παράδειγμα και θα οργανωθούν να τους ξαποστείλουν μια για πάντα, ή αν τους πετάξουν προσωρινά ψίχουλα (λέγε με Σύριζα) θα πουν καλά είμαστε;

----------


## accon

Καλησπέρα, έχει τύχει και εγώ να δουλέψω σαν πωλητής στο πλαίσιο γιατί έπρεπε για τους γνωστούς οικονομικούς λόγους αλλά θα συμφωνήσω με όλους σας. Ένα μικρό παράδειγμα είναι το εξής. ο υποδιευθυντής που συνήθως είναι μικρός σε ηλικία δλδ μέχρι 35  συνήθως και πολύ λέω παίρνει άντε 100 ευρώ παραπάνω από τον απλό υπάλληλο και δουλεύει 14ωρά.

----------


## hemlock

> Καλησπέρα, έχει τύχει και εγώ να δουλέψω σαν πωλητής στο πλαίσιο γιατί έπρεπε για τους γνωστούς οικονομικούς λόγους αλλά θα συμφωνήσω με όλους σας. Ένα μικρό παράδειγμα είναι το εξής. ο υποδιευθυντής που συνήθως είναι μικρός σε ηλικία δλδ μέχρι 35  συνήθως και πολύ λέω παίρνει άντε 100 ευρώ παραπάνω από τον απλό υπάλληλο και δουλεύει 14ωρά.


Οι λεγόμενοι specialists ?

----------


## accon

> Οι λεγόμενοι specialists ?


Δεν θυμάμαι να τους έλεγαν έτσι πάντως γέλαγα όταν κάποιοι το έλεγαν με καμάρι. Κάτσε ντε 100 ευρώ παραπάνω και όλη μέρα τρέχεις.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Ο χειρότερος στην εκμετάλλευση εργοδότης απο αυτούς που έχουν δουλέψει γνωστοί μου και με διάφορα. Και δεν μιλάω για τελείως "αναλώσιμες" θέσεις όπως των πωλητών (που και ακόμα και εκει δεν πρέπει να γίνεται)...

----------


## chat1978

Εγώ όμως ακόμα δεν έχω δει κάποιον να λέει κάτι σαν "και γιαυτό δεν ψωνίζω από το κατάστημα".
Μην το παίζω και εγώ μούρη καθώς με το τωρινό καθεστώς (όλα από Κίνα πχ) είναι λίγο υποκρισία.
Αλλά όταν ήμουν Ελλάδα αν μπορούσα να διαλέξω και γνώριζα τι γινόταν απλά δεν πήγαινα.
Πχ σουπερμαρκετ αυστηρά Σκλαβενίτη!

----------


## Verde

Ολα αυτα ειναι γνωστα απο χρονια... τωρα το θυμηθηκανε στο σωματειο?? Τρελα αντανακλαστικα! :ROFL: 

Πρεπει να ηταν στα μεσα της 10ετιας του 2000 οταν ειχα ηδη βαρεθει να βλεπω ρομποτ πωλητες στο Πλαισιο που σου την πεφτανε και μονο που εμπαινες μεσα.
Ειδικά στα ταμεια ειναι αηδια να κανουν τις ιδιες 4 τυποποιημενες κουραστηκες ερωτησεις για αποδειξη/τιμολογιο, τροπο πληρωμης, εξυπηρετηση, καταλογο...!!!
Η ο securitas στην πορτα που εκτελει χρεη καταλογακια-information desk!

Η μονη αλλαγη σε σχεση με πριν 10 χρονια δεν εχει να κανει με τον εργασιακο μεσαιωνα, αλλα με την αλλαγη εμπορικης πολιτικης αφου πλεον φερνουν πολυ περισσοτερα δικα τους προιοντα και σε πριζουν να τα προτιμησεις αντι για τα επωνυμα.

Οποιος επιθυμει να κανει καριερα στο Πλαισιο ας συμβιβαστει με την ιδεα οτι δεν θα εχει προσωπικη ζωη-οικογεννεια, θα τον λιωσουν στη δουλεια για ψιχουλα και πολυ πιο συντομα απο οτι φανταζεται θα τον σουταρουν για εναν νεοτερο και φτηνοτερο...οτι ψιλο-ισχυει δηλαδη σε ολες τις μεγαλες εταιρειες! :Thumb down:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Ολα αυτα ειναι γνωστα απο χρονια... τωρα το θυμηθηκανε στο σωματειο?? Τρελα αντανακλαστικα!


Εγώ πάντως για προσπάθεια κατάργησης της κυριακάτικης αργίας το άκουσα πριν 1-2 περίπου χρόνια και όχι πιο πριν. 

Και πέρα από αυτό, ειναι αυτά σχόλια απέναντι σε ανθρώπους που τους εκμεταλλεύονται;

----------


## Banditgr

> ...αφου πλεον φερνουν πολυ περισσοτερα δικα τους φθηνά προιόντα, χαμηλής έως μέτριας ποιότητας, κατά κύριο λόγο από Κίνα/Ταυλάνδη/Ταιβάν/Ται-φεύγα, τα κάνουν rebrand σε Turbo-X ή κάτι παρεμφερές, τους περνούν και custom πράγματα που πολλές φορές κάνουν break λειτουργικότητα και σε πριζουν να τα προτιμησεις αντι για τα επωνυμα.


Minor fix.

----------


## Jim Black

3 χρόνα πριν ένας φίλος έπιασε δουλειά στο Πλαίσιο. Αφού του είπα τα "μπράβο" και όλα τα γνωστά τον ρώτησα πως είναι εκεί τα πράγματα. Με μεγάλη μου έκπληξη μου μίλησε με τα χειρότερα λόγια για μια εταιρία που στα μάτια μου τότε φαινόταν πολύ σοβαρή. Λίγο καιρό αργότερα όταν τον ξανασυνάντησα είχε παραιτηθεί.
1 χρόνο πριν ένας άλλος γνωστός έπιασε δουλειά στο Πλαίσιο. Φυσικά όταν τον ρώτησα μου απάντησε και αυτός με τα ίδια και χειρότερα λόγια. Εδώ και 6 μήνες περίπου εργάζεται στο Πλαίσιο ο αδερφός μου. Εδώ και 6 μήνες γυρίζει κάθε μέρα από τη δουλειά με νεύρα.

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον verde με όσα λέει. Τουλάχιστον πριν μερικά χρόνια τους έπριζαν απλά για να πουλάνε. Τώρα με τα δικά τους (κινέζικα) προϊόντα (Turbo-X, Q Connect, @ Work) η πίεση είναι ακόμα μεγαλύτερη για να πουλάνε αυτά και όχι τα επώνυμα. Στο μόνο που θα διαφωνήσω είναι στο θέμα των μισθών. 700ευρώ για πωλητή δεν θα σου τα δώσει κανείς πλέον στην αγορά. Όλοι θα σου δώσουν ή τον βασικό ή θα σε έχουν 4ωρο. Αλλά τι να τα κάνεις τα 700 όταν κάθεσαι περισσότερες ώρες (λόγω meetings) ή είσαι μονίμως μέσα στα νεύρα;

----------


## zoxir

Δράμα πραγματικά όλοι είχαμε ακούσει πάνω κάτω τι γίνεται το θέμα αυτό απλά είναι reminder. Ξέρει κανείς αν οι ανταγωνιστές έχουν καλύτερη συμπεριφορά;

----------


## Zus

Για αυτό έχει τόσες ανοιχτές θέσεις, πωλητών και τεχνικών?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## petran_18

> Και πέρα από αυτό, ειναι αυτά σχόλια απέναντι σε ανθρώπους που τους εκμεταλλεύονται;


Οι άνθρωποι έχουν ευθύνη. Οχι αυτοί, γενικά. Αλλά εκλογές δεν έχουν στο σωματείο; Κριτική και έλεγχο δεν του ασκούν; Αν και νομίζω το σχόλιο πήγαινε για το σωματείο που απλά μπορεί να έχεο βολεμένους και να είναι πιο πολύ εργοδοτικό παρά ταξικό, ε ναι, οι εργαζόμενοι τι είναι; 

Άβουλα, απαθή όντα χωρίς ευθύνη για την κατάσταση; Δεν λέω να κάνουν το καουμπόη ο καθένας μόνος. Αλλά όλοι μαζί ας εκλέξουν ανθρώπους και ας χαράξουν πορεία που τους εξυπηρετεί. Αν είναι να χαιδεύουμε αυτιά...

- - - Updated - - -




> Δράμα πραγματικά όλοι είχαμε ακούσει πάνω κάτω τι γίνεται το θέμα αυτό απλά είναι reminder. Ξέρει κανείς αν οι ανταγωνιστές έχουν καλύτερη συμπεριφορά;


ψάχνουμε για καλούς καπιταλιστές δηλαδή; Τι είναι ας πούμε πιο χριστιανοί και φιλευσπλάχνοι οι άλλοι;

----------


## zoxir

Αν είναι να περιμένουμε φίλε να φύγει ο καπιταλισμός για να κάνουμε upgrade το PC ακόμα με 128Κ ram θα ήμασταν. Και όχι δεν είναι όλες οι επιχρίσεις το ίδιο.

----------


## dhmk

> Αν είναι να περιμένουμε φίλε να φύγει ο καπιταλισμός για να κάνουμε upgrade το PC ακόμα με 128Κ ram θα ήμασταν. Και όχι δεν είναι όλες οι επιχρίσεις το ίδιο.


Δεν είναι το ίδιο. Π.χ. η Google. Αλλά κάνουν διαφορετικά πράγματα. Η μια αναζητά εναγωνίως τις ιδέες και τις καινοτομίες κτλ. ενώ η άλλη απλά πουλάει  πράγματα που εισάγει.

Πάντως και στη Microsoft που επίσης χρειάζεται την καινοτομία και σαφέστατα καλοπληρώνει τους εργαζόμενους της, υπήρχε μια διαδεδομένη σε πολλές εταιρίες μέθοδος για την αύξηση της παραγωγικότητας κατά την οποία κάθε χρόνο όλοι οι εργαζόμενοι έπαιρναν ένα βαθμό αξιολόγησης και ένα ποσοστό στο κάτω όριο πάντα απολυόταν (αν και συνήθως με κάποιες θεσμοθετημένες αποζημιώσεις - δεν τους πετάγανε έξω με τις κλωτσιές). Πρόσφατα είχα διαβάσει ότι σκόπευαν να το καταργήσουν αυτό το σύστημα γιατί είχε δημιουργήσει μια "διαιρεμένη εταιρία" με εργαζόμενους που έπρεπε να "υπερισχύσουν" του διπλανού τους για να μην βρεθούν στο πάτο, προβάλλοντας αυτή τη φορά το σύνθημα της "μίας εταιρίας".

Αλλά εταιρίες σαν και το Πλαίσιο ανήκουν στην κατηγορία περίπου "σούπερ μάρκετ". Δεν εξυπηρετούν μόνιμοι εργαζόμενοι 8ωρης απασχόλησης γιατί θα ήθελαν να έχουν όσους υπαλλήλους χρειάζονται όταν τους χρειάζονται. Να αποφεύγουν μια κατάσταση κατά την οποία δεν φθάνουν οι εργαζόμενοι λόγω μεγάλης κίνησης και την άλλη να υπάρχουν άεργοι εργαζόμενοι εξ αιτίας μικρής κίνηση.

Βέβαια το Πλαίσιο συνήθως χρειάζεται κάτι παραπάνω από τους ταμίες των σούπερ μάρκετ όπου ανάλογα με την κίνηση τηλεφωνούν σε παρτ-τάϊμερς να καταφθάσουν. Ίσως γι'αυτό τους πληρώνουν και καλύτερα, φαντάζομαι.

Βέβαια το ηλεκτρονικό εμπόριο μπορεί να λύσει το πρόβλημα για κάποιες κατηγορίες εργαζομένων. Δεν θα τους χρειάζονται καθόλου πλέον.

----------


## Yabba

> Για αυτό έχει τόσες ανοιχτές θέσεις, πωλητών και τεχνικών?


Και που τις έχουν αν δεν είσαι κάτω από 29 χρονών δεν σε προσλαμβάνουν...

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Οι άνθρωποι έχουν ευθύνη. Οχι αυτοί, γενικά. Αλλά εκλογές δεν έχουν στο σωματείο; Κριτική και έλεγχο δεν του ασκούν; Αν και νομίζω το σχόλιο πήγαινε για το σωματείο που απλά μπορεί να έχεο βολεμένους και να είναι πιο πολύ εργοδοτικό παρά ταξικό, ε ναι, οι εργαζόμενοι τι είναι;  Άβουλα, απαθή όντα χωρίς ευθύνη για την κατάσταση; Δεν λέω να κάνουν το καουμπόη ο καθένας μόνος. Αλλά όλοι μαζί ας εκλέξουν ανθρώπους και ας χαράξουν πορεία που τους εξυπηρετεί. Αν είναι να χαιδεύουμε αυτιά...


Αλλα λόγια να αγαπιόμαστε... Προφανώς και έχουν ευθύνη (αν δεν έχει κάνει τίποτε άλλο το σωματείο, αν, αν αν) αλλά άλλο συζητάμε σε αυτό το thread και αλλού πρέπει να επικεντρώνεται πρωτίστως η κριτική.

----------


## hemlock

Η απάντηση του αφεντικού !
http://www.efsyn.gr/?p=219271

----------


## petran_18

> Αν είναι να περιμένουμε φίλε να φύγει ο καπιταλισμός για να κάνουμε upgrade το PC ακόμα με 128Κ ram θα ήμασταν. Και όχι δεν είναι όλες οι επιχρίσεις το ίδιο.


Δεν είπα αυτό.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αλλα λόγια να αγαπιόμαστε...


Βοηθησέ με να καταλάβω καλύτερα...Όπως το εξέλαβα συζητάμε την κατάσταση σε μια επιχείρηση και τις συνθήκες που δουλεύουν εκεί μέσα. Εξακολουθώ να μην βλέπω το offtopic μου.  :Smile:  Ειλικρινά δε βλέπω να διαφωνούμε και τόσο αλλά κάπου σε χάνω.

Επίσης δεν μίλησα με "αν" αλλά με "ας". Προτροπή δηλαδή, πράξη, πρωτοβουλία στο σήμερα και όχι υποθέσεις και αν εκείνο ή το άλλο.

Φιλικά πάντα.




> Ο κ. Γεράρδος μας πληροφόρησε ότι η εταιρεία έχει δεχτεί να συναντηθεί με το σωματείο των εργαζομένων, αλλά* όχι* με τους όρους που αυτό έχει θέσει, ενώ *αρνείται κατηγορηματικά τον ισχυρισμό του σωματείου* ότι η εταιρεία προφασίζεται αφορμές και απολύει «8ωρους» για να τους αντικαταστήσει με «4ωρους» εργαζόμενους.


Όχι που θα το παραδεχότανε ή θα δεχότανε τους όρους αυτών που τους εξασφαλίζουν μερικά εκατομμύρια το έτος και τα πλέον τελευταία των μοντέλων την BMW. Μηπως πιο πολλά κιόλας;

----------


## Banditgr

Γεράρδος. Μια ακόμα "φούσκα" στο χώρο της...ελληνικής επιχειρηματικότητας  :onetooth:  ξεφουσκώνει, αργά μεν, καθώς όλα όσα αναφέρονται στην ανακοίνωση είναι κοινό μυστικό επί μακρά σειρά ετών (και προ κρίσης δηλαδή), αλλά κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ.

----------


## PopManiac

> Δεν είναι το ίδιο. Π.χ. η Google. Αλλά κάνουν διαφορετικά πράγματα. Η μια αναζητά εναγωνίως τις ιδέες και τις καινοτομίες κτλ. ενώ η άλλη απλά πουλάει  πράγματα που εισάγει.
> 
> Πάντως και στη Microsoft που επίσης χρειάζεται την καινοτομία και σαφέστατα καλοπληρώνει τους εργαζόμενους της, υπήρχε μια διαδεδομένη σε πολλές εταιρίες μέθοδος για την αύξηση της παραγωγικότητας κατά την οποία κάθε χρόνο όλοι οι εργαζόμενοι έπαιρναν ένα βαθμό αξιολόγησης και ένα ποσοστό στο κάτω όριο πάντα απολυόταν (αν και συνήθως με κάποιες θεσμοθετημένες αποζημιώσεις - δεν τους πετάγανε έξω με τις κλωτσιές). Πρόσφατα είχα διαβάσει ότι σκόπευαν να το καταργήσουν αυτό το σύστημα γιατί είχε δημιουργήσει μια "διαιρεμένη εταιρία" με εργαζόμενους που έπρεπε να "υπερισχύσουν" του διπλανού τους για να μην βρεθούν στο πάτο, προβάλλοντας αυτή τη φορά το σύνθημα της "μίας εταιρίας".
> 
> Αλλά εταιρίες σαν και το Πλαίσιο ανήκουν στην κατηγορία περίπου "σούπερ μάρκετ". Δεν εξυπηρετούν μόνιμοι εργαζόμενοι 8ωρης απασχόλησης γιατί θα ήθελαν να έχουν όσους υπαλλήλους χρειάζονται όταν τους χρειάζονται. Να αποφεύγουν μια κατάσταση κατά την οποία δεν φθάνουν οι εργαζόμενοι λόγω μεγάλης κίνησης και την άλλη να υπάρχουν άεργοι εργαζόμενοι εξ αιτίας μικρής κίνηση.
> 
> Βέβαια το Πλαίσιο συνήθως χρειάζεται κάτι παραπάνω από τους ταμίες των σούπερ μάρκετ όπου ανάλογα με την κίνηση τηλεφωνούν σε παρτ-τάϊμερς να καταφθάσουν. Ίσως γι'αυτό τους πληρώνουν και καλύτερα, φαντάζομαι.
> 
> Βέβαια το ηλεκτρονικό εμπόριο μπορεί να λύσει το πρόβλημα για κάποιες κατηγορίες εργαζομένων. Δεν θα τους χρειάζονται καθόλου πλέον.


Παίρνεις 2 εταιρείες που αποτελούν από κάθε άποψη εξαιρέσεις σε κανόνες ακόμα και εταιρειών εξωτερικού και τις συγκρίνεις με το Πλαίσιο όταν το μόνο κοινό που έχουν είναι πως και οι 3 μπορούν να ισχυριστούν πως ανήκουν στον χώρο των ICT με την διαφορά πως ξέρουμε το Πλαίσιο πού ανήκει.

Επίσης, με το παράδειγμα επιβεβαιώνεις τον κανόνα καθώς είναι σα να λέω εγώ σε συγκρότημα 16χρονων, "προσπαθήστε λιγάκι να γίνετε κι εσείς σαν τους Rolling Stones", δλδ καμία σχέση (εκτός και αν ανακάλυψα τους νέους Rolling Stones)

Τελευταίο και σημαντικότερο ίσως:

Οι αναλογίες πρέπει να τηρούνται αλλά στο πλαίσιο αυτών να βρίσκονται και οι ομοιότητες  :Wink:  Έχω γνωρίσει 3 άτομα που δουλεύουν στην Γούγλη και μπορεί οι συνθήκες να είναι άριστες, η πίεση όμως από το δευτερόλεπτο που διαβάσεις το email που σε προσκαλεί σε συνέντευξη και κάθε άλλο δευτερόλεπτο έκτοτε - εάν και εφόσον προσληφθείς - είναι πραγματικά αφόρητη ως peer pressure ως πίεση να καταφέρεις αποτελέσματα ως ο,τιδήποτε. Βέβαια πρώτος να παραδεχτώ πως μακάρι να ήμουν στέλεχος στην Γούγλη και ας έπρεπε να αφήσω κάθε άλλη πτυχή της ζωής μου να πάει να πνιγεί και σίγουρα άλλο να με μαμάνε στην Γούγλη από όπου στην τελική αν τα πάω καλά θα έχω βάλει μία τιτανοτεράστια σημαία στο CV μου και άλλο στο Πλαίσιο  :Wink: 

Αλλά καρα-άσχετη η αναφορά Γούγλης και Μ$ εδώ  :Wink:

----------


## leros2004

Το έβαλα στα αστεία αλλά μαλλον ταιριάζει εδώ

----------


## PopManiac

> Το έβαλα στα αστεία αλλά μαλλον ταιριάζει εδώ


Mπα, μάλλον θα πρέπει να ανοίξουμε νήμα για Ηλίθια και Βλάκες....

Περιττό πως έστω και από υποκρισία στο εξωτερικό θα είχαμε μποϋκοταρίσματα σε μαζική κλίμακα αλλά στην Ελλάδα είμαστε, χαρωποί όλοι στον καναπέ και να πάμε Πλαίσιο να αγοράσουμε κανένα λαπτοπ.

Ομολογώ πως για χρόνια φρόντιζα ό,τι ανάγκες είχα σε ΙΤ να τις ικανοποιώ από Πλαίσιο κατά κύριο λόγο για να μην τα σκάω εξωτερικό και να ενισχύω ελληνικές επιχειρήσεις. Τέρμα πλέον από εμένα

----------


## badweed

συμφωνεις να δουλεψει καποιος 10 ωρες φωναζει μεσαιωνας , συμφωνεις να δουλεψει 4 ωρες παλι μεσαιωνας . 
στις ποσες ωρες εργασιας συμβαδιζουμε με την εποχη μας  ; 

ποια ειναι τα ζητουμενα του σωματειου του πλαισιου ; 
να μην εχει 4 ωρα ; μηπως το πλαισιο βγαινει στους δρομους και μαζευει παιδια που τα μεγαλωνει για να δουλεψουνε υπο αυτους τους ορους ; 
την κυριακη δεν την θεσπισε το πλαισιο απο οσο ξερω. 

ο 8ωρος φερεται ως εργαζομενος , και ο 4ωρος ως σκλαβος  . ΓΙΑΤΙ ; πως προκυπτει αυτο ; 

το διαβασα , το ξαναδιαβασα , το ματαξαναδιαβασα, διαβασα και το screenshot του μηνυματος της πολιτικης του πλαισιου . Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ποιο ειναι το σφαλμα του πλαισιου .


σε ενα σημειο λεει για επινοικιασεις εργαζομενων . το οποιο ομως δεν το υποστηριζει με κανενα στοιχειο . 

η μηπως το οτι προσπαθει να μετρησει και να παρακινησει την παραγωγικοτητα των εργαζομενων ειναι κατι καταδικαστεο ;

----------


## albatross

> Mπα, μάλλον θα πρέπει να ανοίξουμε νήμα για Ηλίθια και Βλάκες....
> 
> Περιττό πως έστω και από υποκρισία στο εξωτερικό θα είχαμε μποϋκοταρίσματα σε μαζική κλίμακα αλλά στην Ελλάδα είμαστε, χαρωποί όλοι στον καναπέ και να πάμε Πλαίσιο να αγοράσουμε κανένα λαπτοπ.
> 
> Ομολογώ πως για χρόνια φρόντιζα ό,τι ανάγκες είχα σε ΙΤ να τις ικανοποιώ από Πλαίσιο κατά κύριο λόγο για να μην τα σκάω εξωτερικό και να ενισχύω ελληνικές επιχειρήσεις. Τέρμα πλέον από εμένα


Για τους ίδιους λόγους δεν έχω πάει ποτέ Jumbo... ούτε Πλαίσιο πλέον. Χωρίς να έχω βέβαια την ψευδαίσθηση ότι και οι υπόλοιπες εταιρίες είναι πολύ καλύτερες, αλλά τουλάχιστον όταν βγαίνουν κάποια πράγματα στη φόρα ο κόσμος πρέπει να αντιδρά, όταν μπορεί.

Υ.Γ. Το ότι είναι τραγική η κατάσταση στο Πλαίσιο το καταλαβαίνεις από τις τυποποιημένες ερωτήσεις που είναι αναγκασμένη να σε ρωτήσει η ταμίας αλλιώς θα της πάρουν το σκαλπ. 

_"Μείνατε ευχαριστημένος από την εξυπηρέτηση;"_

Ενα γ#μημένο στυλό πήρα. Μπήκα-βγήκα, δε μου μίλησε κανένας, δε μίλησα σε κανένα. Αλλά η κοπέλα είναι υποχρεωμένη να με ρωτήσει όσο ηλίθιο και αν της φαίνεται αυτό.

----------


## Archon

Με αυτο το θεμα, ενισχυθηκε η αποψη μου οτι πρεπει να αγοραζουμε μονο απο ΜΙΚΡΕΣ ελληνικες επιχειρησεις. Κι εγω απο το πλαισιο αγοραζα ο,τι ηθελα αλλα οταν εβλεπα οτι δεν υπηρχε ο υπαλληλος που με ειχε εξυπηρετησει πριν απο 3 μηνες αρχισαν να μου δημιουργουνται υποψιες για ολα οσα αναφερθησαν. Κι εγω ειχα εναν φιλο που δουλευε στην Καλλιθεα αλλα τωρα πια πουντος? Του ειχα πει οτι ζηλεψα που δεν μπηκα εγω και μπηκε αυτος (ασχετα που ημουν μεγαλυτερος αλλα ενω ειχα παει τοσες φορες για συνεντευξη και ενω ειχα ακομη χρονια για να παω φανταρος, δεν με επαιρναν!) και μου λεει οτι κακως ζηλευω γιατι εκει η κατασταση ειναι αθλια. Τωρα πλεον βλεπω οτι ενισχυει το παρον την οργη και την θλιψη μου για το πλαισιο. Και το ειχα και σε υποληψη καποτε! Και τωρα πλεον μονο απο skroutz και μαγαζια της γειτονιας κι ας ειναι και 5€ ακριβοτερα...

----------


## dhmk

> Παίρνεις 2 εταιρείες που αποτελούν από κάθε άποψη εξαιρέσεις σε κανόνες ακόμα και εταιρειών εξωτερικού και τις συγκρίνεις με το Πλαίσιο όταν το μόνο κοινό που έχουν είναι πως και οι 3 μπορούν να ισχυριστούν πως ανήκουν στον χώρο των ICT με την διαφορά πως ξέρουμε το Πλαίσιο πού ανήκει.
> 
> Επίσης, με το παράδειγμα επιβεβαιώνεις τον κανόνα καθώς είναι σα να λέω εγώ σε συγκρότημα 16χρονων, "προσπαθήστε λιγάκι να γίνετε κι εσείς σαν τους Rolling Stones", δλδ καμία σχέση (εκτός και αν ανακάλυψα τους νέους Rolling Stones)
> 
> Τελευταίο και σημαντικότερο ίσως:
> 
> Οι αναλογίες πρέπει να τηρούνται αλλά στο πλαίσιο αυτών να βρίσκονται και οι ομοιότητες  Έχω γνωρίσει 3 άτομα που δουλεύουν στην Γούγλη και μπορεί οι συνθήκες να είναι άριστες, η πίεση όμως από το δευτερόλεπτο που διαβάσεις το email που σε προσκαλεί σε συνέντευξη και κάθε άλλο δευτερόλεπτο έκτοτε - εάν και εφόσον προσληφθείς - είναι πραγματικά αφόρητη ως peer pressure ως πίεση να καταφέρεις αποτελέσματα ως ο,τιδήποτε. Βέβαια πρώτος να παραδεχτώ πως μακάρι να ήμουν στέλεχος στην Γούγλη και ας έπρεπε να αφήσω κάθε άλλη πτυχή της ζωής μου να πάει να πνιγεί και σίγουρα άλλο να με μαμάνε στην Γούγλη από όπου στην τελική αν τα πάω καλά θα έχω βάλει μία τιτανοτεράστια σημαία στο CV μου και άλλο στο Πλαίσιο 
> 
> Αλλά καρα-άσχετη η αναφορά Γούγλης και Μ$ εδώ


Όχι δεν ήταν ο σκοπός του σχόλιου μου αυτός: Η σύγκριση. Εν μέρει ήταν η *διάκριση* (άλλο οι εμπορικές εταιρίες, άλλο οι παραγωγικές και ειδικά υψηλής τεχνολογίας) και κυρίως η *λογική προσέγγιση*. Επομένως κατά μιας αντίληψης *καλών ή κακών* εργοδοτών. Π.χ. *Αν είναι έτσι το Πλαίσιο μήπως κάποια εταιρία αντίστοιχη του Πλαίσιο είναι καλύτερη;* Δεν πρόκειται για θέμα "καλών ή κακών εργοδοτών" ειδικά σε εταιρίες που ήδη έχουν συνδικαλισμό.

Το Πλαίσιο είναι μια εταιρία εμπορική, κερδοφόρα προς στιγμή (τώρα αυτό είναι ένα θαύμα με τα σημερινά δεδομένα!), που δέχεται μεγάλο ανταγωνισμό. Και δεν τον δέχεται μόνο από αντίστοιχες εταιρίες αλλά και από τον κάθε μαγαζάτορα που βγάζει μια σελίδα στο Internet. Π.χ. τα γνωστά σκρουτζομάγαζα. Πέρσι ήθελα να αγοράσω το LG L9 και στο Πλαίσιο είχε 350 ευρώ ενώ εγώ το αγόρασα από σκρουτζομάγαζο 225 ευρώ. Δεν  ξέρω τι θα συνέβαινε αν το κινητό παρουσίαζε βλάβη καθώς ήταν στη κατηγορία EU και όχι Ελληνικής αντιπροσωπίας. Αλλά η διαφορά ήταν τεράστια. Μια εταιρία σαν το Πλαίσιο είναι αναγκασμένη να προσαρμοστεί όσο μπορεί στον ανταγωνισμό που αντιμετωπίζει, *αν είναι να επιβιώσει.*

Το σχόλιο μου ήταν ένας *υπαινιγμός* υπέρ της λογικής ανάλυσης αντί μιας προσέγγισης περί καλού ή κακού.

Στο "The consience of a liberal" του Paul Krugman που διαβάζω αυτό το καιρό οι μεγαλύτεροι εχθροί του συνδικαλισμού (στις ΗΠΑ) δεν ήταν οι μεγάλες εταιρίες, μέχρι τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 70 όπου ο συνδικαλισμός ήταν πολύ ισχυρός και δεν υπήρχε ανταγωνισμός από το εξωτερικό ακόμη. Αυτές ήξεραν ότι τα benefits που κέρδιζαν τα σωματεία σε μια εταιρία αντιστοίχως θα τα κέρδιζαν και τα σωματεία των ανταγωνιστών τους. Επομένως απλώς περνούσαν το επιπλέον κόστος στους καταναλωτές και ταυτόχρονα δεν κινδύνευε η ανταγωνιστικότητά τους σε σχέση με τις υπόλοιπες. Αντίθετα οι μεγαλύτεροι εχθροί των συνδικάτων ήταν οι μικρομεσαίες εταιρίες στις οποίες ο συνδικαλισμός δεν ήταν διαδεδομένος και όπως στη περίπτωση του Πλαίσιο δέχονταν ανταγωνισμό από τις μικρές οικογενειακές επιχειρήσεις οι οποίες δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να απειληθούν από συνδικαλιστικές απαιτήσεις.

Στο ζήτημα πίεσης προς τους εργαζόμενους "να παράγουν", αυτό είναι παγκόσμιο γεγονός και ένα θέμα από μόνο του. Π.χ. το βιβλίο του Krugman που ανέφερα, και αυτό έχει ως θέμα, εμμέσως. Μιλάμε για παγκόσμιο ανταγωνισμό πια. Και γίνεται αυτή η αναγνώριση του ζητήματος π.χ. σε μια εταιρία σαν την Google που σου λέει σε πιέζω από τη μια αλλά από την άλλη σου δίνω και μερικές εξισορροπήσεις. Η Google είναι πολύ καλό παράδειγμα γιατί είναι γνωστή και επομένως εύκολο να αναφερθείς σε αυτήν.

Πάντως για μια εταιρία σαν το Πλαίσιο εγώ ως καταναλωτής, που πάντα κοιτάω τις σελίδες της όταν θέλω να αγοράσω κάτι (και μετά Σκρουτζ επίσης), μου κτυπάει άσχημα να μαθαίνω ότι οι εργαζόμενοι είναι δυσαρεστημένοι, θυμωμένοι κτλ, γιατί ενδεχομένως, αν είναι έτσι, μπορεί να μην κάνουν καλά τη δουλειά τους. Π.χ. να κάνουν λάθος τη παραγγελία μου. Γενικά και αυτομάτως μου δημιουργείται μια απέχθεια. Αν και σπάνια πάω σε καταστήματα ίσως υπάρχει δίκιο από τη πλευρά της εταιρίας για τα πλεονεκτήματα των 4ωρων, οι οποίοι μπορεί να είναι πιο ορεξάτοι για δουλειά αν είναι να δουλεύουν μόνο 4 ώρες. Πέραν του ότι μπορούν να συντονιστούν καλύτερα με την ροή προσέλευσης καταναλωτών.

Τέλος το εσωτερικό mail που διακινήθηκε στο Πλαίσιο επιβεβαίωσε την ανάλυση σχετικά με 4ωρους έναντι 8ωρων εργαζομένων.

----------


## Banditgr

> συμφωνεις να δουλεψει καποιος 10 ωρες φωναζει μεσαιωνας , συμφωνεις να δουλεψει 4 ωρες παλι μεσαιωνας . 
> στις ποσες ωρες εργασιας συμβαδιζουμε με την εποχη μας  ; 
> 
> ποια ειναι τα ζητουμενα του σωματειου του πλαισιου ; 
> να μην εχει 4 ωρα ; μηπως το πλαισιο βγαινει στους δρομους και μαζευει παιδια που τα μεγαλωνει για να δουλεψουνε υπο αυτους τους ορους ; 
> την κυριακη δεν την θεσπισε το πλαισιο απο οσο ξερω. 
> 
> ο 8ωρος φερεται ως εργαζομενος , και ο 4ωρος ως σκλαβος  . ΓΙΑΤΙ ; πως προκυπτει αυτο ; 
> 
> ...


"Σφάλμα" στα πλαίσια της γενικότερης ατμόσφαιρας αλλά και του...καπιταλισμού  :Razz: , δεν έχει επί της ουσίας το Πλαίσιο. Ούτε ο πρώτος εργοδότης είναι και σίγουρα ούτε ο τελευταίος που επιθυμεί δίνοντας τα λιγότερα, να έχει τα περισσότερα. Δεν πρωτοτυπεί σε αυτό τον τομέα. Από εκεί και πέρα όμως σαφέστατα και δεν είναι εργασιακές συνθήκες της προκοπής ούτε γι' αυτόν που δουλεύει το 10ωρο όπως λες, ούτε για τον 4ωρο. Ο μεν πρώτος διότι δουλεύει άτυπα παραπάνω για (συνήθως) το βασικό μισθό, πολλές φορές και για λιγότερο, σε ιδιαίτερα αντίξοες συνθήκες, ο δε δεύτερος διότι δουλεύει για ψίχουλα, με ελαστική σύμβαση, "ανοιχτό" ωράριο κτλ κτλ. Δεν καταλαβαίνω που βρίσκεται η ασάφεια στη διαπίστωση ότι όλα αυτά συνιστούν εργασιακό Μεσαίωνα. Επιεικέστατος είναι ο όρος θα έλεγα.

Οι εργοδότες (και εννοούμε τους κακούς εργοδότες και συνήθως οι περισσότεροι είναι έτσι στη χώρα μας, τουλάχιστον στη δεδομένη χρονική στιγμή) κάνουν το προφανές, εκμεταλεύονται στο έπακρο την ανάγκη του κόσμου να εργαστεί έστω και για πενταροδεκάρες και το χρησιμοποιούν για να καλύψουν δικές τους "τρύπες" και ανάγκες. Εμένα το πρόβλημά μου προσωπικά είναι στα αντανακλαστικά της αντίδρασης του συλλόγου και στη μη αναφορά στην ανακοίνωση και σε δικές τους ευθύνες. Αυτά τα πράγματα γίνονται εδώ και χρόνια στο Πλαίσιο και δεν έχει ανοίξει μύτη (και στο κάθε Πλαίσιο). Τώρα τους έπιασε ξαφνικά ο πόνος για τα "σκλαβοπάζαρα" ή μήπως τώρα έγινε και κάτι άλλο που δεν το γνωρίζουμε ? Τέσπα, ας μη το συνεχίσω...

Σε ότι αφορά το μπουκοτάζ, όπως είπε και ο Pop, ναι αυτό θα ήταν μια λύση σε μια χώρα όπως το Βέλγιο, η Ολλανδία, η Γαλλία και δεν ξέρω και εγώ ποια άλλη. Ας πούμε ότι μπλοκάρουμε το Πλαίσιο, ok και εγώ μαζί σας. Ποιον ακριβώς θα ενισχύσετε ? Τον Γερμανό, την Wind ή το Public ? Διότι εκεί η κατάσταση είναι σαφέστατα καλύτερη....ή μήπως όχι...Κάποιοι ανέφεραν μικρά μαγαζάκια. Αυτό πράγματι είναι μια λύση, αποσπασματική όμως και κατά περίπτωση, για όσους έχουν την πρόσβαση και ανάλογα και με την ποιότητα του μαγαζιού (δεν είναι απαραίτητα όλοι οι "μικροί" καλοί, ποιοτικοί και με άμεση διαθεσιμότητα προιόντων). Όχι ρε παιδιά, δεν βλέπω το μπουκοτάζ ως μακροπρόθεσμη λύση, πόσο μάλιστα όταν σε 2-3 μήνες πάλι θα "ξεχαστεί" το θέμα όταν σταματήσει να αναπαράγεται. Θέλετε να μπουκοτάρετε κάτι ? Η λύση είναι απλή. Σταματήστε να αγοράζετε Turbo-X, Q Connect και όλες τις rebranded αηδίες από τις οποίες βγάζουν, επί της ουσίας, τα χρήματα. Ίσως έτσι κάποια στιγμή πιάσουν το μήνυμα και σταματήσουν να υποτιμούν την νοημοσύνη μας, με την ελπίδα να ξαναγίνουν πράγματι η κάπως σωστή επιχείρηση που ήταν πριν από καμιά δεκαριά και βάλε χρόνια.

----------


## Zus

Το email είναι απαράδεκτο μόνο και μόνο αν παρατηρήσει κανείς, την γλώσσα που χρησιμοποιεί όταν αναφέρεται στους εργαζομένους. Σαν να συζητάνε για σακιά με πατάτες.

----------


## albatross

> Το email είναι απαράδεκτο μόνο και μόνο αν παρατηρήσει κανείς, την γλώσσα που χρησιμοποιεί όταν αναφέρεται στους εργαζομένους. Σαν να συζητάνε για σακιά με πατάτες.


Είναι καλό το υλικό... τους έχει γίνει και ξήγα απ' την αρχή.

----------


## Zus

> Είναι καλό το υλικό... τους έχει γίνει και ξήγα απ' την αρχή.


Είναι ιδιαίτερα ενδιαφέρον πως, ο άνθρωπος χωρίς το οποιοδήποτε πλαίσιο μια χαρά επιβιώνει, το οποιοδήποτε πλαίσιο από την άλλη, χωρίς ανθρώπινο δυναμικό είναι αέρας κοπανιστός. Πόσο κοντά είναι η λύση αλλά...  :Whistle:

----------


## badweed

> Το email είναι απαράδεκτο μόνο και μόνο αν παρατηρήσει κανείς, την γλώσσα που χρησιμοποιεί όταν αναφέρεται στους εργαζομένους. Σαν να συζητάνε για σακιά με πατάτες.



και εγω το ειδα και μου ξινισε λιγο ο τροπος γραφης,  αλλα αυτο δειχνει και μια οικειοτητα μιας και δεν προοριζεται για τα ματια μου αλλα στη μεταξυ τους επικοινωνια  . 

ετσι μιλαμε ολοι λιγο η περισσοτερο στο μεταξυ μας ομως.
νεοι στο στρατο  . ποντικια και αρουρια .ψαρακας σε δουλεια .και χιλια δυο αντιστοιχα .

----------


## PopManiac

> και εγω το ειδα και μου ξινισε λιγο ο τροπος γραφης,  αλλα αυτο δειχνει και μια οικειοτητα μιας και δεν προοριζεται για τα ματια μου αλλα στη μεταξυ τους επικοινωνια  . 
> 
> ετσι μιλαμε ολοι λιγο η περισσοτερο στο μεταξυ μας ομως.
> νεοι στο στρατο  . ποντικια και αρουρια .ψαρακας σε δουλεια .και χιλια δυο αντιστοιχα .


Πώς φάινεται πως μάλλον είτε δεν έχεις ιδέα από εταιρική επικοινωνία ή απλά είσαι συνηθισμένος να τρως σφαλιάρες (εργασιακά)

Εάν ο υπεύθυνος προσωπικού έστελνε τέτοιο εσωτερικό email σε εταιρεία που δούλευα στο ΗΒ, εντός 10λέπτου θα μάζευε τα μπογαλάκια του.

- - - Updated - - -




> Όχι δεν ήταν ο σκοπός του σχόλιου μου αυτός: Η σύγκριση. Εν μέρει ήταν η *διάκριση* (άλλο οι εμπορικές εταιρίες, άλλο οι παραγωγικές και ειδικά υψηλής τεχνολογίας) και κυρίως η *λογική προσέγγιση*. Επομένως κατά μιας αντίληψης *καλών ή κακών* εργοδοτών. Π.χ. *Αν είναι έτσι το Πλαίσιο μήπως κάποια εταιρία αντίστοιχη του Πλαίσιο είναι καλύτερη;* Δεν πρόκειται για θέμα "καλών ή κακών εργοδοτών" ειδικά σε εταιρίες που ήδη έχουν συνδικαλισμό.
> 
> Το Πλαίσιο είναι μια εταιρία εμπορική, κερδοφόρα προς στιγμή (τώρα αυτό είναι ένα θαύμα με τα σημερινά δεδομένα!), που δέχεται μεγάλο ανταγωνισμό. Και δεν τον δέχεται μόνο από αντίστοιχες εταιρίες αλλά και από τον κάθε μαγαζάτορα που βγάζει μια σελίδα στο Internet. Π.χ. τα γνωστά σκρουτζομάγαζα. Πέρσι ήθελα να αγοράσω το LG L9 και στο Πλαίσιο είχε 350 ευρώ ενώ εγώ το αγόρασα από σκρουτζομάγαζο 225 ευρώ. Δεν  ξέρω τι θα συνέβαινε αν το κινητό παρουσίαζε βλάβη καθώς ήταν στη κατηγορία EU και όχι Ελληνικής αντιπροσωπίας. Αλλά η διαφορά ήταν τεράστια. Μια εταιρία σαν το Πλαίσιο είναι αναγκασμένη να προσαρμοστεί όσο μπορεί στον ανταγωνισμό που αντιμετωπίζει, *αν είναι να επιβιώσει.*
> 
> Το σχόλιο μου ήταν ένας *υπαινιγμός* υπέρ της λογικής ανάλυσης αντί μιας προσέγγισης περί καλού ή κακού.
> 
> Στο "The consience of a liberal" του Paul Krugman που διαβάζω αυτό το καιρό οι μεγαλύτεροι εχθροί του συνδικαλισμού (στις ΗΠΑ) δεν ήταν οι μεγάλες εταιρίες, μέχρι τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 70 όπου ο συνδικαλισμός ήταν πολύ ισχυρός και δεν υπήρχε ανταγωνισμός από το εξωτερικό ακόμη. Αυτές ήξεραν ότι τα benefits που κέρδιζαν τα σωματεία σε μια εταιρία αντιστοίχως θα τα κέρδιζαν και τα σωματεία των ανταγωνιστών τους. Επομένως απλώς περνούσαν το επιπλέον κόστος στους καταναλωτές και ταυτόχρονα δεν κινδύνευε η ανταγωνιστικότητά τους σε σχέση με τις υπόλοιπες. Αντίθετα οι μεγαλύτεροι εχθροί των συνδικάτων ήταν οι μικρομεσαίες εταιρίες στις οποίες ο συνδικαλισμός δεν ήταν διαδεδομένος και όπως στη περίπτωση του Πλαίσιο δέχονταν ανταγωνισμό από τις μικρές οικογενειακές επιχειρήσεις οι οποίες δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να απειληθούν από συνδικαλιστικές απαιτήσεις.
> 
> Στο ζήτημα πίεσης προς τους εργαζόμενους "να παράγουν", αυτό είναι παγκόσμιο γεγονός και ένα θέμα από μόνο του. Π.χ. το βιβλίο του Krugman που ανέφερα, και αυτό έχει ως θέμα, εμμέσως. Μιλάμε για παγκόσμιο ανταγωνισμό πια. Και γίνεται αυτή η αναγνώριση του ζητήματος π.χ. σε μια εταιρία σαν την Google που σου λέει σε πιέζω από τη μια αλλά από την άλλη σου δίνω και μερικές εξισορροπήσεις. Η Google είναι πολύ καλό παράδειγμα γιατί είναι γνωστή και επομένως εύκολο να αναφερθείς σε αυτήν.
> ...


ΟΚ, δεν κατάλαβα τότε  :Wink: 

Από εκεί και πέρα όμως, ανάθεμα κι αν ο Κρούγκμαν στο βιβλίο αυτό που διάβασες συγκεκριμένα τάσσεται υπέρ καταστάσεων εργασιακού μεσαίωνα όπως εκείνες που καταγγέλονται εδώ.

Επίσης, κανείς δεν αρνείται ότι η κατάσταση στην Ελλάδα είναι δύσκολη για επιχειρήσεις ανταγωνιστικά τόσο λόγω συνθηκών όσο και τεχνολογιών και δομής αγοράς. Αυτό όμως δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορεί να δικαιολογήσει από ένα σημείο και πέρα μια καταπίεση που βλέπουμε να ασκείται σε επίπεδο που πλέον περισσότερο παραπέμπει σε μια στρατιωτική λογική να σπάσω τσαμπουκά για να έχω πειθήνιους υπαλλήλους.

Ούτως ή άλλως δια στόματος / πληκτρολογίου υπευθύνων Πλαίσιο μάλλον αποδεικνύεται ότι σε κάτι τέτοιο στοχεύουν. Και ό,τι και να γράψουμε, δε νομίζω πως ο Κρούγκμαν ή οποιοσδήποτε liberal που σέβεται τον εαυτό του και ό,τι μπορεί να έχει απομείνει από εργασιακά δικαιώματα μπορεί να καταπιεί.

----------


## petran_18

> συμφωνεις να δουλεψει καποιος 10 ωρες φωναζει μεσαιωνας , συμφωνεις να δουλεψει 4 ωρες παλι μεσαιωνας . 
> στις ποσες ωρες εργασιας συμβαδιζουμε με την εποχη μας  ; 
> 
> ποια ειναι τα ζητουμενα του σωματειου του πλαισιου ; 
> να μην εχει 4 ωρα ; μηπως το πλαισιο βγαινει στους δρομους και μαζευει παιδια που τα μεγαλωνει για να δουλεψουνε υπο αυτους τους ορους ; 
> την κυριακη δεν την θεσπισε το πλαισιο απο οσο ξερω. 
> 
> ο 8ωρος φερεται ως εργαζομενος , και ο 4ωρος ως σκλαβος  . ΓΙΑΤΙ ; πως προκυπτει αυτο ; 
> 
> ...


Εσύ στο Βήμα ή την Αυγή γράφεις; Γιατί δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς.

----------


## nnn

Το Πλαίσιο την τελευταία 5ετία έχει εξελίξει την κακή ποιότητα και την κακή after sales εξυπηρέτηση σε άλλο επίπεδο και τώρα τις κάκιστες εργασιακές συνθήκες, προσωπικά τους έχω ρίξει σχεδόν άκυρο εδώ και καιρό, μάλλον δεν θα ξαναπάω εκεί πλέον.

----------


## badweed

εγω το πλαισιο το εχω παρατησει απο καποια στιγμη στο 2005- 2006 που δεν εμεινα ευχαριστημενος καθολου απο την τεχνικη εξυπηρετηση του , ουτε οι τιμες του ησαν αρκετα καλες για να με κρατησουν  .
και γενικα δεν μου αρεσε το περιβαλον του πλαισιου σαν πελατης . 

εχει τυχει απο τοτε να παρω 2 πραγματα μεσω ιντερνετ  ..


το θεμα μου ειναι οτι δεν βρισκω (στο πλαισιο ) διαφοροποιηση απο την κοινη γραμμη που υποστηριζεται απο την πολιτικη που ψηφιζετε και ισχυει για ολα τα μαγαζια .

αν ειναι να τα βαλουμε με καποιον , να τα βαλουμε με αυτον που δημιουργει τις προυποθεσεις .

----------


## dhmk

> ΟΚ, δεν κατάλαβα τότε 
> 
> Από εκεί και πέρα όμως, ανάθεμα κι αν ο Κρούγκμαν στο βιβλίο αυτό που διάβασες συγκεκριμένα τάσσεται υπέρ καταστάσεων εργασιακού μεσαίωνα όπως εκείνες που καταγγέλονται εδώ.
> 
> Επίσης, κανείς δεν αρνείται ότι η κατάσταση στην Ελλάδα είναι δύσκολη για επιχειρήσεις ανταγωνιστικά τόσο λόγω συνθηκών όσο και τεχνολογιών και δομής αγοράς. Αυτό όμως δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορεί να δικαιολογήσει από ένα σημείο και πέρα μια καταπίεση που βλέπουμε να ασκείται σε επίπεδο που πλέον περισσότερο παραπέμπει σε μια στρατιωτική λογική να σπάσω τσαμπουκά για να έχω πειθήνιους υπαλλήλους.
> 
> Ούτως ή άλλως δια στόματος / πληκτρολογίου υπευθύνων Πλαίσιο μάλλον αποδεικνύεται ότι σε κάτι τέτοιο στοχεύουν. Και ό,τι και να γράψουμε, δε νομίζω πως ο Κρούγκμαν ή οποιοσδήποτε liberal που σέβεται τον εαυτό του και ό,τι μπορεί να έχει απομείνει από εργασιακά δικαιώματα μπορεί να καταπιεί.


Αν τάσσεται κάποιος υπέρ του εργασιακού μεσαίωνα; *Πραγματικά ποιοι θέτουν αυτά τα ερωτήματα;* Είναι σαν να ρωτάς κάποιον αν του αρέσει να είναι "παλιάνθρωπος" - ότι κι αν σημαίνει αυτό. Επειδή ξέρω ότι έχεις σπουδάσει οικονομικά, θεωρείς ότι από επιστημονική άποψη είναι δυνατόν να τίθενται στα σοβαρά τέτοια ηθικολογικά ερωτήματα; Στη καλύτερη περίπτωση μιλάμε για τον κατ'εξοχή χώρο των θλιβερών λαϊκιστών.

Σε μια εταιρία σαν το Πλαίσιο είναι δυνατόν να μιλάμε για "εργασιακό μεσαίωνα"; Δηλαδή όταν πάμε σε κάποιο κατάστημα βλέπουμε κάποιους εργαζόμενους να υποφέρουν στο κουπί κάτω από το μαστίγιο; Θεωρεί κανείς ότι κάνουν μια πολύ βαριά και "ακάθαρτη" δουλειά;

Υπάρχουν κάποιοι εργαζόμενοι με 8ωρη σύμβαση και άρα με ένα πιο ολοκληρωμένο εισόδημα (αυτή είναι η διαφορά) που αισθάνονται ότι απειλούνται από μια άλλη κατηγορία εργαζομένων 4ωρης απασχόλησης. Αν  πεις σε κάποιον ότι μπορώ να σε προσλάβω για 4 ώρες για να κάνεις αυτή τη δουλειά, αυτό είναι εργασιακός μεσαίωνας; Κάποιος άλλος, αν είναι αληθές, ανέφερε ότι σχετικά το Πλαίσιο δίνει καλύτερες αμοιβές. Αν βέβαια παριστάνουν ότι σε προσλαμβάνουν για 4 ώρες αλλά τελικά σε απασχολούν για περισσότερες, τότε αυτό είναι πρόβλημα. Αλλά η 4ωρη απασχόληση δεν είναι "μεσαίωνας". Κάποιος, έχοντας και κάποιο άλλο εισόδημα, μπορεί να προτιμά κάτι τέτοιο.

Από ότι διαβάζω εδώ προσλαμβάνουν μόνο πολύ νεαρά άτομα. Επομένως άτομα που ακόμη έχουν κατά κανόνα την υποστήριξη των γονιών τους (συνταξιούχων, π.χ. με την έναρξη της κρίσης κάπου διάβασα ότι οι άνδρες συνταξιούχοι αυξήθηκαν κατά 50% σε σχέση με το παρελθόν, κυρίως φυσικά από το δημόσιο, κάτι ανάλογο και οι γυναίκες) και χωρίς άλλες υποχρεώσεις και άρα μια 4ωρη απασχόληση μπορεί να τους καλύπτει αρχικά.

Πόσο δυσαρεστημένοι είναι οι εργαζόμενοι του Πλαίσιο και γιατί; Είναι μικροί οι μισθοί, είναι το περιβάλλον χάλια, ανθυγιεινό, βρώμικο, επικίνδυνο; Έχει να κάνει με χαμηλές αμοιβές, τουλάχιστον σε σύγκριση με το τι μπορούν να βρουν αλλού, ή με απλήρωτες υπερωρίες; Από ότι κατάλαβα ο "εργασιακός μεσαίωνας" που καταγγέλλεται δεν αφορά κυρίως κάτι τέτοιο. Οι καταγγέλλοντες κυρίως *ανησυχούν* μην αντικατασταθούν (ή ένα μεγάλο μέρος τους) από 4ωρης απασχόλησης. Αυτό είναι το κύριο θέμα.

*Για τον Krugman τώρα.* Άμα έχει διαβάσει κανείς άρθρα ή βιβλία του ξέρει ότι κυριαρχούνται από λογική ανάλυση και όχι από ηθικολογικά ερωτήματα. Στο συγκεκριμένο βιβλίο αναφέρεται στην εισοδηματική ανισότητα που θεωρεί ότι αυξάνει ραγδαία στις ΗΠΑ (κάτι αντίστοιχο σε όλες τις δυτικές χώρες) σε σχέση με τη περίοδο μετά τον πόλεμο μέχρι το 70 όπου το εισόδημα του *μέσου Αμερικανού* πολλαπλασιάστηκε και όπου οι λίγοι πλούσιοι δεν ήταν πάρα πολύ πλούσιοι συγκριτικά μ'αυτόν (π.χ. λόγω βαριάς φορολόγησης της ακίνητης περιουσίας/κληρονομιών αλλά και την εισαγωγή προοδευτικής φορολόγησης). Αυτό κυρίως λόγω των πολιτικών του New Deal που τελικά υποτάχθηκαν σε αυτές και οι ρεπουμπλικάνοι. Θεωρεί ότι αυτό τώρα ανατρέπεται, ότι η εισοδηματική ανισότητα αυξάνει ταχύτατα και υποστηρίζει ότι αυτό και πάλι συμβαίνει (αν και από την ανάποδη) όχι εξ'αιτίας των δυνάμεων της αγοράς αλλά λόγω πολιτικών αποφάσεων, με την κατάληψη του ρεπουμπλικανικού κόμματος από το "συντηρητικό κίνημα" με πρώτο εκφραστή πρόεδρο τον Ρήγκαν.

----------


## 29gk

Να σχολιασω μονον την παρακατω προταση, μιας και ειδα να παραξενευεσαι και να εκπλησσεσαι για τους χαρακτηρισμους των προηγουμενων μηνυματων.




> *Αν βέβαια παριστάνουν ότι σε προσλαμβάνουν για 4 ώρες αλλά τελικά σε απασχολούν για περισσότερες, τότε αυτό είναι πρόβλημα. Αλλά η 4ωρη απασχόληση δεν είναι "μεσαίωνας".*


Μερικα ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ και οχι εικασιες, τα οποια αφορουν οχι μονον την εν λογω εταιρεια αλλα και αλλες πολλες. Περιπου ολες δηλαδη.

- το 4ωρο δεν ειναι ποτε τετραωρο
- με το 4ωρο δεν μαζευεις ενσημα αρα στο μακρινο μελλον δημιουργειται θεμα συνταξης και οπως επιιβιωσης φυσικα
- το 4ωρο δεν ειναι σταθερο. Δηλαδη δεν ειναι 9-1μμ καθε πρωι, αλλα "κυλιεται" τις ωρες λειτουργιας του καταστηματος. Δηλαδη κατα μεσο ορο απο τις 7πμ εως και τις 10μμ
- Η θεση απασχολησης δεν ειναι σταθερη
- η τοποθεσια απασχολησης δεν ειναι σταθερη
- οι ημερες απασχολησης δεν ειναι σταθερες
- η ιδια η απασχοληση δεν ειναι εξασφαλισμενη

Εγω λοιπον απο τα παραπανω, τα οποια και δεν εξηγω τι αυτονοητα παραγουν, διαπιστωνω οχι απλως "πλοβλημα", αλλα ΜΕΣΑΙΩΝΑ.

----------


## dhmk

> Να σχολιασω μονον την παρακατω προταση, μιας και ειδα να παραξενευεσαι και να εκπλησσεσαι για τους χαρακτηρισμους των προηγουμενων μηνυματων.
> 
> 
> 
> Μερικα ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ και οχι εικασιες, τα οποια αφορουν οχι μονον την εν λογω εταιρεια αλλα και αλλες πολλες. Περιπου ολες δηλαδη.
> 
> 1 το 4ωρο δεν ειναι ποτε τετραωρο
> 2 με το 4ωρο δεν μαζευεις ενσημα αρα στο μακρινο μελλον δημιουργειται θεμα συνταξης και οπως επιιβιωσης φυσικα
> 3 το 4ωρο δεν ειναι σταθερο. Δηλαδη δεν ειναι 9-1μμ καθε πρωι, αλλα "κυλιεται" τις ωρες λειτουργιας του καταστηματος. Δηλαδη κατα μεσο ορο απο τις 7πμ εως και τις 10μμ
> ...


1. Φαντάζομαι ότι θα συμβαίνει. Αλλά δεν είναι δεδομένο ότι συμβαίνει πάντα και ειδικά στο Πλαίσιο. Το εσωτερικό mail δεν λέει κάτι τέτοιο. Το αντίθετο.
2. Δεν ξέρω ποια είναι η ισχύουσα νομοθεσία (αυτή θα ήταν δεδομένο) αλλά η εργασία αυτή σίγουρα δεν είναι ανασφάλιστη. Έχει ένσημα. Επίσης δεν μπορεί να εργάζεται κάποιος 4ωρα όλη του ζωή (λόγω, φυσικά, του αντίστοιχου εισοδήματος). Αυτό σαφώς και είναι δεδομένο. Προφανώς και θα προσπαθήσει να βρει κάτι καλύτερο ή τη μετατροπή του 4ωρου σε 8ωρο σε μια εταιρία που θα εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει, φυσικά. Εδώ υπάρχει ένα γενικότερο πρόβλημα, αυτό του 1.5 εκ ανέργων. Προφανώς και δεν θα το λύσει όλο μια εταιρία που πουλάει ηλεκτρονικά και χαρτικά και μάλιστα... εδώ και τώρα.
3. Μπορεί να είναι κυλιόμενο αλλά αυτό δεν είναι μεσαίωνας. Έχω δουλέψει για δυο χρόνια το 8ωρό μου ένα 4ωρο το πρωί και ένα από το απόγευμα. Έτσι συμφώνησα τότε και δεν το θεώρησα μεσαίωνα ή εκμετάλλευση. Είχα συμφωνήσει και έναν υψηλότερο μισθό από το βασικό αν και ήταν η πρώτη μου πραγματική δουλειά. Ε δεν ήταν μεσαίωνας αν και δεν θα το ήθελα για όλη μου τη ζωή φυσικά. Μόλις βρήκα κάτι πολύ καλύτερο σε όλα τα επίπεδα τη κοπάνησα.
4. Δεν είναι σταθερή. Δηλαδή δεν είναι δημόσιο όπου είσαι ασφαλής ακόμη κι αν ξύνεσαι με πλαστά πτυχία και μόνο να σε συνταξιοδοτήσουν μπορούν. Ναι αυτό δεν είναι.
5. Εντάξει αυτό είναι δυσάρεστο αλλά φαντάζομαι κάποια διευθέτηση θα γίνεται σε σχέση με το τόπο διαμονής. Αλλιώς δεν θα είναι δυνατή η μετάβαση.
6. Πιθανώς. Δεν ξέρω τι συμφωνούν. Μάλλον. Αλλά μιλάμε για νεαρά άτομα που προφανώς δεν έχουν σκοπό και δεν είναι δυνατόν να εργάζονται έτσι όλη τους τη ζωή.
7. Το ίδιο με το "δεν είναι σταθερή".

Λογικά, ένα πιτσιρικά 4ωρης απασχόλησης δεν είναι εύκολο να παραβιάσουν το ωράριό του γιατί δεν του προσφέρουν κάτι μόνιμο για να τον δέσουν και να τον υποχρεώσουν στο οτιδήποτε. Αυτό το είδος απασχόλησης είναι με τη λογική του προσωρινού ούτως ή άλλως. Αν τους παρα-πρήξουν απλά δεν θα τους βρίσκουν μετά από λίγο.

----------


## badweed

> Να σχολιασω μονον την παρακατω προταση, μιας και ειδα να παραξενευεσαι και να εκπλησσεσαι για τους χαρακτηρισμους των προηγουμενων μηνυματων.
> 
> 
> 
> Μερικα ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ και οχι εικασιες, τα οποια αφορουν οχι μονον την εν λογω εταιρεια αλλα και αλλες πολλες. Περιπου ολες δηλαδη.
> 
> - το 4ωρο δεν ειναι ποτε τετραωρο
> - με το 4ωρο δεν μαζευεις ενσημα αρα στο μακρινο μελλον δημιουργειται θεμα συνταξης και οπως επιιβιωσης φυσικα
> - το 4ωρο δεν ειναι σταθερο. Δηλαδη δεν ειναι 9-1μμ καθε πρωι, αλλα "κυλιεται" τις ωρες λειτουργιας του καταστηματος. Δηλαδη κατα μεσο ορο απο τις 7πμ εως και τις 10μμ
> ...


πολυ κατατοπιστικη παραθεση . η μονη ενσταση μου ειναι οτι αυτα δεν προκυπτουν λογο του τετραωρου  , αλλα απο αλλους παραγοντες που πλαισιωνουν το 4ωρο , και δεν, απαραιτητα  αφορουν μονο το τετραωρο , αλλα και το οχταωρο .

----------


## 29gk

> 1. Φαντάζομαι ότι θα συμβαίνει. Αλλά δεν είναι δεδομένο ότι συμβαίνει πάντα και ειδικά στο Πλαίσιο. Το εσωτερικό mail δεν λέει κάτι τέτοιο. Το αντίθετο.
> 2. Δεν ξέρω ποια είναι η ισχύουσα νομοθεσία (αυτή θα ήταν δεδομένο) αλλά η εργασία αυτή σίγουρα δεν είναι ανασφάλιστη. Έχει ένσημα. Επίσης δεν μπορεί να εργάζεται κάποιος 4ωρα όλη του ζωή (λόγω, φυσικά, του αντίστοιχου εισοδήματος). Αυτό σαφώς και είναι δεδομένο. Προφανώς και θα προσπαθήσει να βρει κάτι καλύτερο ή τη μετατροπή του 4ωρου σε 8ωρο σε μια εταιρία που θα εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει, φυσικά. Εδώ υπάρχει ένα γενικότερο πρόβλημα, αυτό του 1.5 εκ ανέργων. Προφανώς και δεν θα το λύσει όλο μια εταιρία που πουλάει ηλεκτρονικά και χαρτικά και μάλιστα... εδώ και τώρα.
> 3. Μπορεί να είναι κυλιόμενο αλλά αυτό δεν είναι μεσαίωνας. Έχω δουλέψει για δυο χρόνια το 8ωρό μου ένα 4ωρο το πρωί και ένα από το απόγευμα. Έτσι συμφώνησα τότε και δεν το θεώρησα μεσαίωνα ή εκμετάλλευση. Είχα συμφωνήσει και έναν υψηλότερο μισθό από το βασικό αν και ήταν η πρώτη μου πραγματική δουλειά. Ε δεν ήταν μεσαίωνας αν και δεν θα το ήθελα για όλη μου τη ζωή φυσικά. Μόλις βρήκα κάτι πολύ καλύτερο σε όλα τα επίπεδα τη κοπάνησα.
> 4. Δεν είναι σταθερή. Δηλαδή δεν είναι δημόσιο όπου είσαι ασφαλής ακόμη κι αν ξύνεσαι με πλαστά πτυχία και μόνο να σε συνταξιοδοτήσουν μπορούν. Ναι αυτό δεν είναι.
> 5. Εντάξει αυτό είναι δυσάρεστο αλλά φαντάζομαι κάποια διευθέτηση θα γίνεται σε σχέση με το τόπο διαμονής. Αλλιώς δεν θα είναι δυνατή η μετάβαση.
> 6. Πιθανώς. Δεν ξέρω τι συμφωνούν. Μάλλον. Αλλά μιλάμε για νεαρά άτομα που προφανώς δεν έχουν σκοπό και δεν είναι δυνατόν να εργάζονται έτσι όλη τους τη ζωή.
> 7. Το ίδιο με το "δεν είναι σταθερή".
> 
> Λογικά, ένα πιτσιρικά 4ωρης απασχόλησης δεν είναι εύκολο να παραβιάσουν το ωράριό του γιατί δεν του προσφέρουν κάτι μόνιμο για να τον δέσουν και να τον υποχρεώσουν στο οτιδήποτε. Αυτό το είδος απασχόλησης είναι με τη λογική του προσωρινού ούτως ή άλλως. Αν τους παρα-πρήξουν απλά δεν θα τους βρίσκουν μετά από λίγο.


1) Kακως "φανταζεσαι" μιας και δεν προκειται οπως εγραψα για εικασια αλλα για σκληρη, πολυ σκληρη πραγματικοτητα. Επισης προκειται περι ατιμιας, εξαπατησης κι αθετησης υποσχεσεων, παρανομιας, εκμεταλλευσης και σε καμια περιπτωση για εφαρμογη πρακτικων καπιταλισμου. Για την ακριβεια βλεπω το ολο ζητημα να εχει αποκτησει πορεια ....κολχοζ, οπου τα εσοδα και τα αγαθα της εργασιας δεν τα καρπουται μια στυγνη κομματικη καστα αλλα μια τραπεζικη. Ειμαστε στην πορεια βεβαια ακομα, αλλα εκει οδευει αυτος ο συγκεντρωτισμος στα χερια των ολοενα και λιγοτερων. 
Επισης, εγραψα οτι δεν αναφερομαι ειδικα στην εταιρεια ΠΛΑΙΣΟ, αλλα σε οτι αφορα αυτην το συγκεκριμενο email που παρατεθηκε, ΑΝ ειναι πραγματικο, το μονο που αποδεικνυει ειναι οτι προκειται για μια εταιρεια που δεν σεβεται τους εργαζομενους της, δεν τους αντιμετωπιζει καν σαν εργαζομενους και πανω απο ολα οδηγει και σε πολυ σημαντικα συμπερασματα για το πως βλεπει τους πελατες της.

2) Ποσα ενσημα μαζευει το part time και ποσα η κανονικη απασχοληση; Τι οφελη ιατροφαρμακευτικα εχει ; Απο που προκυπτει το "δεν μπορεί να εργάζεται κάποιος 4ωρα όλη του ζωή" ειδωμενο μεσα απο μια προβλεψη 4ετιας ; Εχει η ελληνικη οικονομια αλλες δυνατοτητες και προοπτικες ; Γιατι επιμενεις στο τι πουλαει μια εταιρεια ; Ποια η διαφορα αναμεσα στις πατατες και στα tablet ; Οτι ο υπαλληλος στις πατατες κουβαλαει και κουραζεται ενω ο αλλος στα tablet ειναι καθιστος στο aircondition και σερφαρει ; Γιατι μια εταιρεια ΕΠΙΔΙΩΚΕΙ την προσληψη 4ωρων και οχι 8ωρων ; Περιμενες ενα υποτιθεμενο email για να υποθεσεις οτι κατι γινεται ;

3) Αλλο κυλιομενο, αλλο οτι γουσταρουμε,οποτε γουσταρουμε και χωρις προειδοποιηση μαλιστα. Το ενα ειναι επαγγελματικη υποχρεωση και το αλλο δουλεια. Ηθικα και τυπικα οπως και νομικα. Και επειδη μοιραζεσαι προσωπικες εμπειριες να πω και εγω οτι δουλευω 8ωρα + απο την ηλικια των 13 ετων και ναι, οταν μου αλλαζανε τις ωρες ή τις μερες, με τσακιζαν και σωματικα και ψυχολογικα αλλα και σε επιπεδο ζωης. Ποσο ζημιωνεται λοιπον καποιος στην ηλικια των 25 ή 30 ετων με υποχρεωσεις προσωπικες ή οικογενειακες ; Να ψαξει αλλου για αλλη δουλεια λες, οπως εκανες εσυ κι εγω. ΤΟΤΕ ομως, οχι σημερα. ΤΟΤΕ !! Να το λεμε και αυτο.

4) Δεν αναφερομαι στην σταθεροτητα της εργασιας, αλλα εξειδικευμενα στην θεση απασχολησης. Η οποια την μια μερα θα ειναι πωλητη - ως και εγινε η προσληψη - και την αλλη ταμια, μεταφορεα, κτλ. Ή και μιξ, ετσι ωστε να ξεζουμιζεται πληρως ο υπαλληλος-δουλος, να μην πληρωνεται αντιστοιχα, να μην απολυεται και αποζημιωνεται αλλα να παραιτειται και τελος παντων, μια ολοκληρη καλα στημενη πρακτικη η οποια συνδεεται και με το παραπανω 1), εχει σκοπο με 2 σκελη. Την οσο το δυνατον φτηνοτερη διαχειριση και κοστος και την οσο το δυνατον μεγαλυτερη αποροφηση τζιρου και κερδων φυσικα. Ετσι λοιπον, δημιουργουνται διαφορες "παραπλευρες" απωλειες, μη ορατες απο πρωτη ματια οπως πχ απωλεια εσοδων για το κρατος, κακη εξυπηρετηση πελατων, μεγαλη πτωση στην ποιοτητα κτλ Και για πιο Δημοσιο μιλας και βαζεις μπροστα ; Δηλαδη δεν ξερεις εταιρειες που αφεντικα κι εργαζομενοι δουλευαν πολυ και πληρωνονταν ολοι καλα χωρις να ακολουθουν τετοιες πρακτικες ; Γιατι αυτες τις μοντερνες πρακτικες τις ακολουθουν κατα 100% οι αλυσιδες πολυεθνικων ; Και γιατι η συγκριση με το Δημοσιο και οχι με αλλες ομοειδεις επιχειρησεις ; Για να βιασουμε το συμπερασμα μηπως ;  

5) Εχεις ακουσει μια εκφραση "Αμα θες" ; Εχεις ακουσει για εταιρειες που προσλαμβανουν καποιον που μενει στην Νικαια, για εργασια στο Καπανδριτι, με πληρωμη κατι παραπανω απο 400€ και αδιαφορουν για το κοστος μεταβασης σε αυτην ; Οταν η φιλοσοφια της επιχειρησης βλεπει τον υπαλληλο οχι ως συνεργατη αλλα ως επιπλο ή μηχανη δουλειας, τον εχει σε 4ωρο αντι για 8ωρο, τον φωναζει και τον διωχνει καθημερινα εντελως κατα βουληση, πιστευεις οτι θα κολωσει στο να του πει "σημερα εισαι στον Πειραια, αυριο στην Αθηνα και μεθαυριο στο Λαυριο αφου ερχεται οστολος" και μαλιστα με τις ιδιες απολαβες και συνθηκες εργασιας ; 

6) Χρειαζεσαι ενημερωση. Επισης εαν εχεις παιδια, ανηψια ή δικα σου ατομα νεαρης ηλικιας, σκεψου εαν θα σου αρεσε να δουλευαν εκει κι ετσι μιας και "δεν θα ειχαν σκοπο". Ουτε σπουδες, ουτε ονειρα ουτε και δικαιωμα να αραξουν στην τηλεοραση βρε αδελφε, αφου η εταιρεια ανα πασα ωρα και στιγμη - και τωρα 7 ημερες την εβδομαδα - θα χτυπαγε τηλεφωνο και προσκλητηριο.

7) Οταν εγραψα το "η ιδια η απασχοληση δεν ειναι εξασφαλισμενη" δεν εννοουσα την μονιμοτητα αλλα την ελπιδα και την περιπου σιγουρια που εχει καποιος που παει για δουλεια, οτι θα απασχοληθει οχι για 2, 3 και 4 μηνες αλλα για ενδεχομενως καριερα. Ομως αυτο, δεν περιλαμβανεται στις επιδιωξεις της επιχειρησης, η οποια δεν χρειαζεται στελεχη κι ουτε καν "εξυπηρετητες". Γκαρσονια και μονον γκαρσονια θελει.




> πολυ κατατοπιστικη παραθεση . η μονη ενσταση μου ειναι οτι αυτα δεν προκυπτουν λογο του τετραωρου  , αλλα απο αλλους παραγοντες που πλαισιωνουν το 4ωρο , και δεν, απαραιτητα  αφορουν μονο το τετραωρο , αλλα και το οχταωρο .


Φυσικα, αλλα επιασα την μια και μονη πλευρα απο ενα ολοκληρο μηνυμα που απορουσε μεγαλοφωνως, η οποια πλευρα μονη της θεωρω πως αποδεικνυει και καταδεικνυει και ενα σωρο αλλες πλευρες. Μια για παραδειγμα ειναι και αυτη της ποιοτητας των υπηρεσιων και των προιοντων προς πωληση, κατι που αφορα ολους μας νομιζω.

----------


## Banditgr

Τα πράγματα έχουν έτσι ακριβώς όπως τα περιγράφει ο 29gk. Δεν είναι κανένα κρατικό μυστικό ότι το Πλαίσιο έχει στην πολιτική του την αλλαγή προσωπικού ανά λίγους μήνες. Αναλώσιμα προϊόντα, αναλώσιμοι υπάλληλοι, μέχρι και τα αφεντικά είναι πρακτικά αναλώσιμα. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι ζητούν πιτσιρικάδες, υπάρχει πολύ καλός λόγος και ειδικά σε μια τέτοια εποχή που έχουν επί της ουσίας μια ατελείωτη δεξαμενή νέων ανέργων για να αντλούν κόσμο. Έχουν γραφεί δεκάδες thread επί του θέματος στο παρελθόν και εδώ και στο insomnia αλλά και αλλού (ενδεικτικό thread ή παλαιότερη ανάρτηση εδώ).

----------


## Nozomi

Έχω σταματήσει εδώ και καιρό να ψωνίζω πράγματα απ' το Πλαίσιο, πέραν από κάτι μαρκαδοράκια, και η τελευταία σοβαρή αγορά που έκανα ήταν το Note 2.

Μάλιστα, όσον αφορά τους υπολογιστές, πλέον φέρνουν μόνο σαβούρα.

----------


## ntoremi

Το πλαισιο ειναι μαγαζι με προιοντα υψηλης τεχνολογιας. Αυτα τα πλασαρει καλυτερα ενας πιτσιρικας παρα ενας γκριζομαλλης. Προφανως ολη αυτη η κουλτουρα που διαφαινεται απο τα δημοσιευματα ειναι προβληματικη και δειχνει κακες συνθηκες εργασιας: "γινεται ξηγα", "κομμενες οι φοιτητικες" κλπ (αθλιες εκφρασεις) ή η ενιαια εμφανιση με τις φανελες ποδοσφαιρου που φορουν ολοι και μου κανει πολυ απωθητικο μιλιταριστικο στυλ.
Ομως η αληθεια ειναι οτι το πλαισιο δεν ειναι μαγαζι για να κανει καποιος καριερα. Πιτσιρικια θελουν για λιγους μηνες και μετα ερχονται τα επομενα. Ειναι σαν να λεμε "εχω ονειρο να κανω καριερα ως ντιλιβερας". Γινεται αυτο;;; Η δουλεια στο πλαισιο ειναι για φοιτητες, για χαρτιζικι, για ξεκινημα. Οσον αφορα την 4ωρη απασχοληση και την εργασια κυριακες, πλεον ο νομος το επιτρεπει, αρα μην ψαχνετε τους ενοχους στην διοικηση του πλαισιου, ψαξτε τους σε αυτους που ψηφισατε να σας κυβερνουν. Μην ξεχναμε ομως οτι και οι καφετεριες και οι ταβερνες και τα μπαρ και τα κλαμπ (στα οποια ολοι παμε) δουλευουν και κυριακες και με υπερωριες και με υπαλληλους/σερβιτορους 4ωρους εδω και παρα πολλα χρονια.
Και τελος, αν το πλαισιο ειναι τοσο αθλιος εργοδοτης, ας μην παμε να δουλεψουμε εκει, ας ψαξουμε αλλου. Κι αν εχουμε τα κοτσια, ας ανοιξουμε δικο μας μαγαζι να γινουμε αφεντικα του εαυτου μας και να προσλαμβανουμε υπαλληλους που θα τους εχουμε πασαδες (???)...

----------


## Yabba

Ένας πιτσιρικάς έχει περισσότερες γνώσεις όσον αφορά το τεχνικό κομμάτι;
Γιατί εκατό φορές τους έχω δώσει βιογραφικό και τρώω πόρτα λόγω ηλικίας.
Και όχι δεν είμαι γκριζομάλλης ακόμα :P

----------


## ntoremi

"Τα πλασαρει" ειπα, οχι "τα γνωριζει". Μιλησα κυριως για το μαρκετινγκ.
Γενικα ειναι ευκολο να κατηγορουμε την εργοδοσια οτι ειναι ασυδοτη, αναλγητη κλπ. Και ειναι αληθεια οτι οι περισσοτεροι ελληνες επιχειρηματιες ειναι λαμογια, που σε κοροιδευουν, σε εμπαιζουν, σε κακοπληρωνουν, δεν πληρωνουν στην ωρα τους, παριστανουν οτι δεν εχουν λεφτα και ζητουν δηθεν κατανοηση ενω ζουν χλιδατη ζωη σε βαρος των εργαζομενων κλπ. Ομως, απο την αλλη, αφου ειναι τοσο χαλια τα πραγματα ως υπαλληλοι, γιατι δεν γινομαστε κι εμεις επιχειρηματιες;;; Αραγε τοτε θα ειμασταν τελειοι εργοδτες ή μηπως θα καναμε κι εμεις τα ιδια;;

----------


## Yabba

Ναι αλλά κι εγώ εννοούσα οτι ο τεχνικός δεν είναι πωλητής για να πλασάρει κάτι. Οπότε γιατί υπάρχει και σε αυτές τις θέσεις το όριο ηλικίας;

----------


## 29gk

Καλο ειναι να μιλα ο καθενας για τον εαυτο του παντως. Το ξαναεγραψα παραπανω. Για καθε ενα ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ υπαρχουν δυο και τρια αλλα μαγαζια που και σεβονται τον εργαζομενο και τον πληρωνουν οσο πρεπει και γινεται και στην ωρα του και που ακομα κατορθωνουν να επιβιωνουν. Αυτες οι πρακτικες ειναι αποκλειστικα προνομιο των αλυσιδων. Των συγχρονων εκφραστων της γαλερας δηλαδη και μαλιστα ΚΥΡΙΟΛΕΚΤΙΚΑ. Και αυτες ειναι που πιεσαν και επεβαλλαν νομους τετοιους που επιτρεπουν 4ωρα, και 7ημερα και κυλιομενα και Κυριακες κτλ.

Οσο για το τι ψηφιζει ο καθενας, ειναι αλλο ζητημα που αφορα αλλη συζητηση αλλα ξανα εκεινο που ενδιαφερει ολους ειναι η ποιοτητα των παρεχομενων υπηρεσιων και προιοντων απο τετοιου ειδους εταιρειες. Απο εταιρειες που οταν δεν σεβονται τους δικους τους ανθρωπους ( υπαλληλους ) πως θα περιμενει καποιος να σεβαστουν τους ξενους ( πελατες, κρατος, συνεργατες κτλ ). 

Επισης λιγο προσοχη με χαρακτηρισμους τυπου  




> οι περισσοτεροι ελληνες επιχειρηματιες ειναι λαμογια, που σε κοροιδευουν, σε εμπαιζουν, σε κακοπληρωνουν, δεν πληρωνουν στην ωρα τους, παριστανουν οτι δεν εχουν λεφτα και ζητουν δηθεν κατανοηση ενω ζουν χλιδατη ζωη σε βαρος των εργαζομενων


γιατι ενδεχομενως να κληθεις να αναφερεις περιπτωσεις και παραδειγματα. Αυτων των περισσοτερων.

----------


## Verde

> Εγώ πάντως για προσπάθεια κατάργησης της κυριακάτικης αργίας το άκουσα πριν 1-2 περίπου χρόνια και όχι πιο πριν. 
> 
> Και πέρα από αυτό, ειναι αυτά σχόλια απέναντι σε ανθρώπους που τους εκμεταλλεύονται;


Η Κυριακη μας προεκυψε το τελευταιο 1 ετος!
Συμφωνω απολυτα τους εκμεταλευονται αισχρα --> εδω και χρονια προσθετω εγω!
Απλα πλεον εκμεταλευονται τους παντες... ολες οι "μεγαλες" και "σοβαρες" εταιρειες λιωνουν τους εργαζομενους!
Αν θελουμε να ξαναγινουμε ανθρωποι δεν θα πρεπει σημερα να φωναζουμε για το Πλαισιο, χτες για την comoste και αυριο για την coca cola... θελει ολοι μαζι ενωμενοι να διεκδικησουμε ανθρωπινα δικαιωματα στην εργασια..... μεσα απο τον καναπε μας!! Μην ξεβολευτουμε αλλωστε! :Razz: 
Με το να βγαζεις ανακοινωσεις και να κανεις chat στο ιντερνετ δεν αλλαζει τιποτα! 
Λυσεις υπαρχουν πολλες και δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να περιλαμβανουν ξεπερασμενες διαδηλωσεις και βια που δεν εδινει λυσεις... 
Καντε εμπαργκο για κανα 2ημερο απο αγορες στο Πλαισιο να δειτε αν ιδρωνει το αυτι καποιου!

- - - Updated - - -




> Minor fix.


Τα προιοντα τους δεν ειναι ασχημα... εδω και χρονια σκαγαμε 100 ευρω για toner της HP πλεον εδω και μηνες περνουμε @work *στη μιση τιμη* και ειναι κατα 90% το ιδιο καλο!
Το οτι φτιαχνονται στην Ασια δεν μου λεει κατι... δυστυχως ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ σημερα εκει φτιαχνονται!
Χασαμε την τεχνογνωσια ολη η Ευρωπη... αλλα αυτο ειναι αλλο τεραστειο θεμα και λυνεται αλλιως!

----------


## badweed

εγω την βρισκω την συζητηση , η την συνεισφορα αποψεων και εντυπωσεων , ωφελιμη και απαραιτητη . 
οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερες εντυπωσεις μαζευτουνε (και ειδικοτερα των αμεσα εμπλεκομενων ) τοσο ποιο σφαιρικα θα μπορουμε να δουμε το θεμα και τα σημεια συγκρουσης των συμφεροντων .

----------


## sdikr

> Η Κυριακη μας προεκυψε το τελευταιο 1 ετος!
> Συμφωνω απολυτα τους εκμεταλευονται αισχρα --> εδω και χρονια προσθετω εγω!
> Απλα πλεον εκμεταλευονται τους παντες... ολες οι "μεγαλες" και "σοβαρες" εταιρειες λιωνουν τους εργαζομενους!
> Αν θελουμε να ξαναγινουμε ανθρωποι δεν θα πρεπει σημερα να φωναζουμε για το Πλαισιο, χτες για την comoste και αυριο για την coca cola... θελει ολοι μαζι ενωμενοι να διεκδικησουμε ανθρωπινα δικαιωματα στην εργασια..... μεσα απο τον καναπε μας!! Μην ξεβολευτουμε αλλωστε!
> Με το να βγαζεις ανακοινωσεις και να κανεις chat στο ιντερνετ δεν αλλαζει τιποτα! 
> Λυσεις υπαρχουν πολλες και δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να περιλαμβανουν ξεπερασμενες διαδηλωσεις και βια που δεν εδινει λυσεις... 
> Καντε εμπαργκο για κανα 2ημερο απο αγορες στο Πλαισιο να δειτε αν ιδρωνει το αυτι καποιου!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Αυτό με τα @work, χτυπάει κάπως!!
Το μόνο καλό είναι οτι στο αλλάζουνε άμεσα όταν δεν δουλεύει,  το κακό είναι ότι πρέπει να ξαναπάς μια και δυο φόρες μέχρι να πετύχεις το "καλο"

----------


## Banditgr

> Τα προιοντα τους δεν ειναι ασχημα... εδω και χρονια σκαγαμε 100 ευρω για toner της HP πλεον εδω και μηνες περνουμε @work *στη μιση τιμη* και ειναι κατα 90% το ιδιο καλο!
> Το οτι φτιαχνονται στην Ασια δεν μου λεει κατι... δυστυχως ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ σημερα εκει φτιαχνονται!
> Χασαμε την τεχνογνωσια ολη η Ευρωπη... αλλα αυτο ειναι αλλο τεραστειο θεμα και λυνεται αλλιως!


Σαφέστατα και (σχεδόν) τα πάντα φτιάχνονται στην Ασία/Κίνα. Δεν ήταν εκεί η ένστασή μου, στο ότι δηλαδή αγοράζουν stock που έχει ξεμείνει από Ασία/Ευρώπη/InsertContinentHere και το μεταπωλούν με τη δική τους στάμπα. Δικαιωμά τους να το κάνουν αυτό. Η ένστασή μου είναι στο γεγονός ότι η μεταπώληση γίνεται σε μεγαλύτερη (αρκετές φορές πολύ μεγαλύτερη) τιμή απ' ότι θα κόστιζε να το πάρει κάποιος κατευθείαν απέξω και με διάφορες κουτοπονηριές, έντεχνα μασκαρεμένες, πχ μειωμένα features. Να δώσω ένα παράδειγμα για να γίνω κατανοητός. Είναι γνωστό και στις πέτρες πλέον ότι το Πλαίσιο φέρνει Mediatek based κινητά/tablets (που κατά τα άλλα είναι μια χαρά συσκευές), περασμένης ως επί το πλείστον γενιάς (πχ διπύρηνα ή low budget 4πυρηνα), τα κάνει brand ως Turbo-X, τους κοτσάρει μια custom ROM που ποτέ δεν σχεδιάστηκε για συσκευή με τέτοια specs από την οποία μάλιστα έχουν αφαιρεθεί πράγματα πχ τα google apps (σε μια προσπάθεια να προωθήσουν το slideme market) και προσπαθεί να τα προωθήσει ως...android κινητά, σε πολλαπλάσια τιμή από την κανονική τους, αλλά σίγουρα ελεινά πιο φθηνή από τα επώνυμα, με τη λογική ότι δεν μπορεί κάποιος θα "τσιμπήσει". Και όντως τσιμπάει ο κόσμος. Αυτό αποτελεί μόνο ένα παράδειγμα. Παρόμοιες πρακτικές ακολουθούν και σε άλλη είδη. Το point μου είναι ότι από τη στιγμή που δεν σέβονται τους δικούς τους υποτίθεται ανθρώπους (δηλαδή υπαλλήλους), πως έχουμε την απαίτηση να σεβαστούν τους τρίτους (πχ πελάτες). Είναι άτοπο.

----------


## hyperspaced

Από τη στιγμή όπου παύει η συλλογική σύμβαση εργασίας, καταργούνται τα δικαιώματα των εργαζομένων, ψηφίζονται νόμοι με βουλεύματα και το ΔΝΤ κάνει κουμάντο και μετά λέει "συγνώμη, κάναμε λάθος", ό,τι και να συζητάμε είναι αέρας κοπανιστός. 

Τί μπορεί να γίνει κατά τη γνώμη μου;  

α) Αφενός η ύπαρξη του σωματείου είναι πολύ σημαντική να πιέσει την κατάσταση.  Εγώ συμφωνώ με το άνοιγμα την Κυριακή, διαφωνώ με τις απολύσεις, τις υπερωρίες και τους "4ωρους-όπου να 'ναι" εργαζομένους.
β) Πρέπει το καταναλωτικό κοινό να δείξει την αποστροφή του στο Πλαίσιο, έστω και για ένα δίμηνο. Οι καλοπληρωμένοι οικονομικοί αναλυτές της εταιρείας του θα καταλάβουν την πτώση των πωλήσεων.
γ) Πρέπει να ευαισθητοποιηθούν τα ΜΜΕ και να προβάλλουν το θέμα. Αυτό είναι και το πιο δύσκολο γιατί εκτός από το Πλαίσιο επικρατεί εργασιακός Μεσαίωνας και σε αρκετές άλλες εταιρείες. ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΟΧΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ.

----------


## ntoremi

> Επισης λιγο προσοχη με χαρακτηρισμους τυπου  
> γιατι ενδεχομενως να κληθεις να αναφερεις περιπτωσεις και παραδειγματα. Αυτων των περισσοτερων.


Εισαι εισαγγελεας;;;; :ROFL: ;
Αφθονα παραδειγματα εχω απο προσωπικη εμπειρια αλλα βεβαια και απο αυτα που αναφερει το σωματειο του πλαισιου. Αυτα συζηταμε αλλωστε, δεν σου αρκουν;;

----------


## Atheros

τα πλούτη τους,το αίμα του εργάτη. ο καπιταλισμός είναι ένα ανθρωποφάγο και ζουγκλοειδές κατασκεύασμα που εξυπηρετεί μόνο την ολιγαρχία για να βάζει στο χέρι την εργατική δύναμη, το μυαλό και τον χρόνο των μαζών. Δηλαδή την ίδια σου την ζωή αφελέστατε.Επανάσταση τώρα . Ζήτω ο Τσέ !

----------


## badweed

νομιζω ξεχνατε το ρισκο που περνει καποιος σε μια τετοια επιχειρηση , ακομη και οταν πηγαινει καλα  , οπως προειπωθηκε , 2 μηνες να μην πανε καλα , οι ζημιες ειναι τεραστιες με πολες πιθανοτητες να χασει /χασουν οι επιχειρηματιες οτι εχουν κερδισει σε ολα τα προηγουμενα χρονια γιατι οι απαιτησεις κινησης κοστιζουν πολες φορες παραπανω απο μια περιουσια 

το ρισκο του υπαλληλου ποιο ειναι ; τι εχει να χασει παραπανω απο την θεση του ; 


βλεπετε και τα μικρα μαγαζια , δεν ειναι λιγες οι φορες που γεμιζουνε τα ραφια τους απο τις προσφορες των μεγαλυτερων καταστηματων . που σημαινει , οτι το κερδος στις τιμες που πετυχαινουν τα μεγαλα καταστηματα λογο κινησης , μοιραζεται οχι μονο σε καταναλωτες που ειμαστε ολοι , αλλα και σε μικροτερες επιχειρησεις .

----------


## 29gk

> Εισαι εισαγγελεας;;;;;
> Αφθονα παραδειγματα εχω απο προσωπικη εμπειρια αλλα βεβαια και απο αυτα που αναφερει το σωματειο του πλαισιου. Αυτα συζηταμε αλλωστε, δεν σου αρκουν;;


Εισαγγελεας οχι, αλλα ουτε ισοπεδωτης κι ουτε και φαν του Δαλιανιδη και του μικροαστικου δηθεν επαναστατη και ανωνυμως καταγγελοντα.

Απο προσωπικα εμπειρια ζητησα παραδειγματα και περιστατικα, για να αντιπαραθεσω αλλα  2 και 3 στη θεση τους, ομως οπως περιμενα, δεν υπαρχουν. Περα απο τα οσα λεν τα μπλογκια για Κουρηδες, Κωστοπουλαιους, Λυμπερηδες και λοιπους, δυσκολα ομως αρκουν αυτα σε σενα για γενικευσεις του "ολοι ιδιοι ειναι" βαζοντας στο ιδιο καλαθι μεγαλομπακαλικα και μπακαλικακια της γειτονιας. Δεν σε ειδα δηλαδη να διαφωνεις με το "αυτες οι πρακτικες ειναι προνομιο των μεγαλο αλυσιδων" που εγραψα, αλλα την ιδια ωρα παραπανω λες, οτι "οι περισσοτεροι ελληνες επιχειρηματιες" ειναι το ιδιο.

Θες να αποφασισεις λοιπον τι απο τα δυο λες ; Ποσους αλλους "ελληνες επιχειρηματιες" γνωριζεις με 4ωρα ; Ποιους ; Ποσους αλλους γνωριζεις να μην πληρωνουν εκ συστηματος κι ενω εχουν και την ιδια ωρα να τα τρωνε στα μπουζουκια ; Ποιους ; Οχι ονοματα, αλλα κλαδους, περιγραφικα και με δικα σου λογια.

----------


## ntoremi

Την ιδιωτικη εταιρια στην οποια δουλευα πριν αρκετα χρονια. Μας αφηνε απληρωτους για 3-4 μηνες αλλα πηγαινε ταξιδια εξωτικα. Μας κουτσο-εδινε κατι εναντι κλπ. Τελικα μας πληρωνε αλλα αυτο το μοτιβο επαναλαμβανοταν. Τελικα εγω εφυγα. Αργοτερα εμαθα οτι τους εδιωξε ολους και εβαλε στη θεση τους καποιους (1-2 ατομα) μερικης απασχολησης.
Αλλοι φιλοι και γνωστοι ειχαν παρομοιες εμπειριες. Σε πολλους εμπορικους κλαδους.
Εσυ τωρα εισαι ο δικαστης που θα κρινεις και απαιτεις στοιχειοθετημενες αποδειξεις και απαιτεις να αποκαλυψω προσωπικα δεδομενα σε ανωνυμο φορουμ;;;; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Thinking:

----------


## Atheros

Ξυπνάτε ρε ! Όλοι απατεωνίστικα δουλεύουν! Περιμένουν κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι το κρατικό χρήμα για τις επιδοτούμενες θέσεις εργασίας του ΟΑΕΔ, εκμεταλλεύονται κόσμο με τα μπλοκάκια, τσεπώνουν το ΕΣΠΑ για να ανοίξουν θαλασσομάγαζα και τα λεφτά πάντα καταλλήγουν σε πολυτελή ζωή και ατέλειωτα δισεκατομμύρια καταθέσεων στο εξωτερικό....Αλλά άμα η κυβέρνηση είναι πάντα υπέρ των κλεπτοκρατών αρπάζοντας το κουλούρι από το στόμα του χαμηλόμισθου των 550 και θεσμοθετώντας την εκμετάλευση ανθρώπου από άνθρωπο...τότε τι περιμένετε να αλλάξει;Να φτηνήνουν μήπως τα διόδια;

----------


## 29gk

> Την ιδιωτικη εταιρια στην οποια δουλευα πριν αρκετα χρονια. Μας αφηνε απληρωτους για 3-4 μηνες αλλα πηγαινε ταξιδια εξωτικα. Μας κουτσο-εδινε κατι εναντι κλπ. Τελικα μας πληρωνε αλλα αυτο το μοτιβο επαναλαμβανοταν. Τελικα εγω εφυγα. Αργοτερα εμαθα οτι τους εδιωξε ολους και εβαλε στη θεση τους καποιους (1-2 ατομα) μερικης απασχολησης.
> Αλλοι φιλοι και γνωστοι ειχαν παρομοιες εμπειριες. Σε πολλους εμπορικους κλαδους.
> Εσυ τωρα εισαι ο δικαστης που θα κρινεις και απαιτεις στοιχειοθετημενες αποδειξεις και απαιτεις να αποκαλυψω προσωπικα δεδομενα σε ανωνυμο φορουμ;;;;


Να διαβαζουμε ελληνικα, μαθαινουμε στο Δημοτικο. Εγραψα λοιπον:




> *Ποιους ; Οχι ονοματα, αλλα κλαδους, περιγραφικα και με δικα σου λογια.*


Εναν λοιπον εργοδοτη ειχες εσυ, και διαφοροι "αλλοι φιλοι και γνωστοι". Καλα τα λες γιατι και εγω εχω τετοιους γνωστους και τετοιες περιπτωσεις. Οι περισσοτεροι ομως πληρωνουν. Αν δεν εχουν, δεν παιρνουν οι ιδιοι κι οι οικογενειες τους, για να μπορεσουν να πληρωσουν εξοδα και ενσημα και σε δευτερη φαση μισθους. Και σημερα οι περισσοτεροι δεν εχουν. Ομως αλλο αυτο και αλλο το συστημα. Του συστηματικα δηλαδη 4ωρο, κυλιομενο, οποτε γουσταρουμε και "τεντωμα" του ωραριου για να καλυψει 18 ωρες την ημερα, 7 ημερες τη βδομαδα 360 μερες τον χρονο. Και ολα αυτα επειδη "πληρωνουν κανονικα". Την υποχρεωση τους δηλαδη.

Οσο για την περιπτωση σου, ναι δεν αμφιβαλλω για την αληθεια των λεγομενων σου, αλλα ειναι μια περιπτωση και συμπεραινω απο την εξελιξη - απολυση ολων και προσληψη 4ωρων- οτι ειχες πεσαι σε αλητη και οχι επαγγελματια. Ομως η αγορα δεν λειτουργει με αυτους. Δεν μπορει να υπαρξει δηλαδη αγορα και για αυτο και παρατηρεις μαγαζια κι επιχειρησεις να κλεινουν και εναν γενικοτερο μαρασμο. Και εξου και το αδιεξοδο αυτων των επιλογων του ΔΝΤ, της τροικας, της κυβερνησης δηθεν, αλλα ουσιαστικα των τραπεζων που ειναι απο πισω. Η λογικη του "απλου γκαρσονιου" δεν μπορει να φερει κερδη. Κατορθωνει μονον να κλεβει, νομιμα ακομα, οσο υπαρχουν κοροιδα που πεισματικα κρατουν μαγαζια ανοιχτα απολυτως νομιμα και μη μπορωντας λογω μεγεθους να εκμεταλλευτουν αυτες τις συγχρονες "δυνατοτητες".

----------


## lalenium

> Ομως η αληθεια ειναι οτι το πλαισιο δεν ειναι μαγαζι για να κανει καποιος καριερα. Πιτσιρικια θελουν για λιγους μηνες και μετα ερχονται τα επομενα. Ειναι σαν να λεμε "εχω ονειρο να κανω καριερα ως ντιλιβερας". Γινεται αυτο;;; Η δουλεια στο πλαισιο ειναι για φοιτητες, για χαρτιζικι, για ξεκινημα.


Ακριβώς αυτό ,η δουλειά στο συγκεκριμένο μαγαζί είναι για συγκεκριμένη κατηγορία ανθρώπων (πιτσιρικάδες ,φοιτητές κτλπ) που θέλουν να
βγάλουν χαρτζηλίκι για κάποιο διάστημα ,και αυτό ζητάει και εργοδότης και είναι δικαίωμα του. Επίσης είναι εύκολο να κατηγορούμε κάποια
επιχείρηση ,και αυτό γίνεται ευκολότερο όταν δεν έχουμε καμία ιδέα από την διοίκηση κάποιας εταιρείας ,ούτε ακόμα από την διοίκηση ενός απλού περιπτέρου. Έχει κανείς γνώση τι έξοδα τρέχουν κάθε λεπτό που περνάει για επιχειρήσεις τέτοιου μεγέθους ,το τι χρειάζεται για να μείνει μια επιχείρηση ζωντανή σε τέτοια οικονομική ύφεση και το πόσο εύκολο είναι να βρεθεί μια επιχείρηση να έχει παθητικό εκατομμύρια Ευρώ μέσα σε έναν μήνα;

----------


## Yabba

Με συγχωρείτε βρε παιδιά...
Εσείς βγάζετε άκρη ποτέ στο τεχνικό τμήμα με πιτσιρικάδες και σπουδαστές;
Εγώ όχι. Και έχω άπειρα παραδείγματα και αποδείξεις.
Μην μου λέτε λοιπόν πως όλα τα συναφή μαγαζιά είναι μόνο για να δουλεύουν πιτσιρικάδες.
Δεν με νοιάζουν οι πωλητές. Ας είναι και 5χρονα.
Όταν όμως προσπαθώ να συννενοηθώ με κάτι παιδαρέλια που δεν ξέρουν που πάνε τα 4 ε τότε μου ανεβαίνει το αίμα στο κεφάλι.
ΔΕΝ θα έπρεπε να έχει νεαρούς στα τεχνικά τμήματα αλλά έμπειρους ανθρώπους που ξέρουν την δουλειά τους.

----------


## ntoremi

> Επίσης είναι εύκολο να κατηγορούμε κάποια
> επιχείρηση ,και αυτό γίνεται ευκολότερο όταν δεν έχουμε καμία ιδέα από την διοίκηση κάποιας εταιρείας ,ούτε ακόμα από την διοίκηση ενός απλού περιπτέρου. Έχει κανείς γνώση τι έξοδα τρέχουν κάθε λεπτό που περνάει για επιχειρήσεις τέτοιου μεγέθους ,το τι χρειάζεται για να μείνει μια επιχείρηση ζωντανή σε τέτοια οικονομική ύφεση και το πόσο εύκολο είναι να βρεθεί μια επιχείρηση να έχει παθητικό εκατομμύρια Ευρώ μέσα σε έναν μήνα;


Οχι δεν ειναι δουλεια του υπαλληλου να κατσει να σκεφτει ολα αυτα. Αυτα ειναι δουλεια του επιχειρηματια. Γι αυτο ο υπαλληλος ειναι υπαλληλος (υπο αλλους)
ενω ο επιχειρηματιας ειναι επιχειρηματιας (δηλαδη επιχειρει). Ο επιχειρηματιας παιρνει ρισκο: αν κερδισει, θα κερδισει χοντρα. Αν χασει, θα χασει χοντρα. Ο υπαλληλακος παιρνει εναν μισθο, ειναι μικρος αλλα ειναι σταθερος καθε μηνα ειτε παει καλα η εταιρια ειτε οχι. Αυτη ειναι η διαφορα επιχειρηματια και υπαλληλου. Αρα λοιπον, οχι δεν ειναι δουλεια μου ως υπαλληλος να σκεφτω τα κοστη μιας εταιριας. Ας τα σκεφτοταν ο επιχειρηματιας πριν αποφασισει να το παιξει αφεντικο. Στην ελλαδα εχουμε γεμισει τετοιου ειδους επιχειρηματιες-απατεωνες: οταν εχουν κερδη τα βαζουν στην τσεπη τους, οταν εχουν ζημιες ζητουν απο τους υπαλληλους "φιλοτιμο", "κατανοηση", "υπομονη" κλπ. Οχι! Δεν ειμαστε συνεταιροι στα κερδη, αρα δεν ειμαστε συνεταιροι στις ζημιες.

----------


## daywalker06

Πάρε το 4ωρο τοτε και σε καλή μεριά υπαλληλάκο

----------


## xaris2335

Όταν μια εταιρεία πουλάει το προϊόν της σε πολύ χαμηλή τιμή 2 πράγματα συμβαίνουν ή η ποιότητα προϊόντος είναι πολύ χαμηλή έως άθλια ή υπάρχει εργασιακός μεσαίωνας στην εταιρεία.
Δυστυχώς δεν είναι ο μόνος υπάρχουν και άλλες εταιρείες που ακολουθούν το ίδιο μοτίβο βλέπε jumbo Βακάκης.
Και εδώ είναι που πρέπει να έχουμε *καταναλωτική συνείδηση*, για να μην το πληρώσουμε κάποια στιγμή πολύ ακριβά. 
Ευτυχώς υπάρχουν και εξαιρέσεις τις οποίες θα πρέπει να δίνουμε τα εύσημα μας και να τις επιβραβεύουμε με κάθε τρόπο.

Και κάτι τελευταίο για να πετύχει μια επιχείρηση θα πρέπει να υπάρχει αυτό που λέμε *ομαδική δουλειά και σύμπνοια τόσο απο τη μεριά του επιχειρηματία αλλά και απο τη μεριά του υπαλλήλου.*
Γιατί ως γνωστόν η ομάδα είναι πάντα πολύ πιο ισχυρή απο ένα άτομο. Και το μεγαλύτερο περιουσιακό στοιχείο σε μια επιχείρηση είναι οι ανθρώπινοι πόροι (εργαζόμενοι) capish.

*Και φυσικά ο σωστός ο επιχειρηματίας επιβραβεύει τους σκληρά εργαζόμενους και "τιμωρεί" τους τεμπέληδες.-
*
Και όταν λέω επιβράβευση εννοώ είτε αύξηση μισθών είτε άδειες επιπλέον, ανάλογα το τι θέλει ο καθένας. Δηλαδή περισσότερη *Ε.Κ.Ε. (Εταιρική Κοινωνική Ευθύνη)*
 Γιατί ούτως σι άλλος αυτές οι δαπάνες περνιούνται στα έξοδα της επιχείρησης και δικαιολογούνται απο την εφορία.

*Τα λαμόγια στήνουν υπεράκτιες εταιρείες και κλέβουν την εφορία με νόμιμο τρόπο. capish*

----------


## sdikr

> Με συγχωρείτε βρε παιδιά...
> Εσείς βγάζετε άκρη ποτέ στο τεχνικό τμήμα με πιτσιρικάδες και σπουδαστές;
> Εγώ όχι. Και έχω άπειρα παραδείγματα και αποδείξεις.
> Μην μου λέτε λοιπόν πως όλα τα συναφή μαγαζιά είναι μόνο για να δουλεύουν πιτσιρικάδες.
> Δεν με νοιάζουν οι πωλητές. Ας είναι και 5χρονα.
> Όταν όμως προσπαθώ να συννενοηθώ με κάτι παιδαρέλια που δεν ξέρουν που πάνε τα 4 ε τότε μου ανεβαίνει το αίμα στο κεφάλι.
> ΔΕΝ θα έπρεπε να έχει νεαρούς στα τεχνικά τμήματα αλλά έμπειρους ανθρώπους που ξέρουν την δουλειά τους.


Ο καταναλωτής όμως δεν θέλει να πληρώσει,  σου βλέπει και στις στάσεις τις διαφημίσεις format 5 ευρώ (15 το σπεσίαλ)  και σου λέει ακριβοί είστε!
ΥΓ αν πας με το σκεπτικό παιδαρέλια,  λογικό είναι να μην μπορείς να συννενοήθεις

----------


## Yabba

Δεν πάω με αυτό το σκεπτικό. Απλά ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν έχω καταφέρει να συννενοηθώ μαζί τους είτε εδώ στο Ηράκλειο είτε στην Αθήνα.
Ένα γρήγορο παράδειγμα... Card reader ενσωματωμένο σε κουτί του Πλαισίου από υπολογιστή που αγόρασε η μητέρα μου στην Αθήνα.
Μίλαγαν μαζί μου γιατί η μητέρα μου φυσικά δεν γνωρίζει από αυτά.  
Πρώτη μέρα: Παιδιά χάλασε το card reader και δεν μπορώ να αποθηκεύσω τίποτα σε κάρτα SD. Μόνο να διαβάσω από αυτή. "Ναι πείτε της μητέρας σας να φέρει τον υπολογιστή"
Δεύτερη μέρα: "Έτοιμο είναι ελάτε πάρτε το".
Τρίτη μέρα: Τι φτιάξατε ρε παιδιά; Πάλι δεν μπορώ να αποθηκεύσω σε SD. "Ξαναφέρτε το".
Τέταρτη ημέρα: "Ελάτε πάρτε το".
Για να μην μακρυγορώ, πέσανε και κάτι ΣΚ και τέτοια η μητέρα μου είχε κάψει τα κέρατα της σε βενζίνες και το card reader να παραμένει στην ίδια κατάσταση.
Μέχρι που την 9η μέρα έκανα την ερώτηση χρυσάφι. Πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ τι ακριβώς test κάνετε στο card reader. "Βάζουμε μια SD με φωτογραφίες που έχουμε και τις κάνουμε copy με το card reader σας στον σκληρό δίσκο του υπολογιστή"
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Είναι να τραβάς τα βυζιά σου ή όχι;
Και δεν είναι το μοναδικό παράδειγμα ξαναλέω.
Ποτέ μα ποτέ τα τελευταία 5-6 χρόνια δεν έχω καταφέρει να συννενοηθώ με οποιοδήποτε τεχνικό του Πλαισίου.
Από την Μαγούλα και την Μεταμόρφωση μέχρι το Σύνταγμα, και το Ηράκλειο της Κρήτης.

----------


## tarantules9

Εμένα πήγαν να με εξαπατήσουν πουλώντας μου μεταχειρισμένη κάρτα γραφικών για καινούρια , και μάλιστα με έβαλαν να προπληρώσω (κατάθεση σε λογαριασμό) και να πληρώσω και έξοδα courier ενώ στο site τους έγραφε ξεκάθαρα οτι πάνω από κάποιο ποσό τα μεταφορικά σε επαρχία είναι δωρεάν.
Μετά από αλλεπάλληλα τηλεφωνήματα με συνενόηση μπουζούκι , όπου και κατάλαβα και το επίπεδο της αμορφωσιάς και θράσους τους, έφαγαν μια ξεγυρισμένη καταγγελία στη προστασία καταναλωτή και ισιώσανε.Τελικά τα λεφτά τα πήρα πίσω και αγόρασα την κάρτα από αλλού.
Τώρα που τους μάθαμε, ούτε ξανά στο μαγαζάκι τους και εύχομαι να κλείσουν και σύντομα.

----------


## hemlock

Για να λυθούν οι απορίες "κάποιων" για το τι συμβαίνει στις ελληνικές επιχειρήσεις... :Wink:

----------


## Zus

Υπάρχει κάποια τοποθέτηση του πλαισίου για όλα αυτά?

----------


## raspoutiv

τι να πει το Πλαίσιο; ότι και το Jumbo φαντάζομαι

δυστυχώς ούτε με μποϋκοτάζ γίνεται δουλειά πια. αυτό πιάνει όταν μιλάμε για μεμονομένα περιστατικά. διαπομπεύεις τον αλήτη και στρώνει το πράγμα.
εδώ τώρα είναι εξαίρεση οι επιχειρήσεις που πληρώνουν κανονικά. πλέον είμαστε δλδ για whitelist κι όχι για blacklist.
blacklist είναι όλοι μέχρι αποδείξεως του εναντίου

(επίσης αναλαμβάνω κι εγώ το μερίδιο των ευθυνών μου καθώς αγοράζω κινέζικα προϊόντα. βέβαια όποιος βιαστεί να πει πως είμαστε συνυπεύθυνοι όλοι, ας μου βρει και εταιρίες που δεν έχουν πάει στην Κίνα ή έστω σε άλλες χώρες που επικρατεί εργασιακός μεσαίωνας)

----------


## eqvus

https://www.google.gr/search?q=AMAZO...m=122&ie=UTF-8

οι οποίες, (ελληνικές επιχειρήσεις) προσαρμόζονται στον παγκόσμιο ανταγωνισμό.

Τα 220 ευρώ καθαρά για ελαστική 4ωρη εργασία, δεν συμφέρουν κανένα. Ούτε τον μικρο έμπορο, ούτε την οικογενειακή επιχείρηση, ούτε την μεσαία επιχείρηση και βεβαία, ούτε τον εργαζόμενο. (Ισως και τις μεγάλες Ελληνικές επιχειρήσεις που δραστηριοποιούνται μόνο στην Ελλάδα)

----------


## Banditgr

> Υπάρχει κάποια τοποθέτηση του πλαισίου για όλα αυτά?


Στο περίπου λένε "όχι σε όλα".




> «Είναι λεκτικά άστοχο» λέει στην «Εφ.Συν.» ο κ. Κώστας Γεράρδος, διευθύνων σύμβουλος της εταιρείας. «Το ύφος είναι απόλυτο σε μία προσπάθεια του συντάκτη του μηνύματος να πείσει τους διευθυντές των καταστημάτων να δεχθούν τους 4ωρους, καθώς αντιδρούν. Προτιμούν να δουλεύουν με επαγγελματίες που γνωρίζουν καλά τη δουλειά και όχι με νεαρούς που ανά πάσα στιγμή μπορούν να φύγουν και να πάνε στη Μύκονο να γίνουν μπάρμεν».





> «Εχουμε ζητήσει διάλογο με τη διοίκηση με συγκεκριμένη ατζέντα και περιμένουμε απάντηση μέσα στη βδομάδα» λέει στην «Εφ.Συν.» ο κ. Βασίλης Μπέκας, γενικός γραμματέας του Σωματείου Εργαζομένων στην εταιρεία «Πλαίσιο». Ο κ. Γεράρδος μας πληροφόρησε ότι η εταιρεία έχει δεχτεί να συναντηθεί με το σωματείο των εργαζομένων, αλλά όχι με τους όρους που αυτό έχει θέσει, ενώ αρνείται κατηγορηματικά τον ισχυρισμό του σωματείου ότι η εταιρεία προφασίζεται αφορμές και απολύει «8ωρους» για να τους αντικαταστήσει με «4ωρους» εργαζόμενους.


Source

----------


## Geocheats2

*Spoiler:*




			ετσι για το τρολλ
		



Έχω υποβάλει το βιογραφικό μου για το πλαίσιο σαν tech support και πάνω που το υπέβαλα ξεκινάει αυτό το νήμα. Αλλά είστε μέσα σε όλα, φοιτητής είμαι 20 χρονών και κοιτάω μπας και βγάλω κάνα χαρτζιλίκι. Θέλω να ελπίζω ότι θα με πάρουν, πιστεύω ότι έχω τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις αλλά όχι κάποιο πτυχίο πάνω σε αυτά(άλλωστε δεν ζητάνε).

Φιλικά
Γιώργος

----------


## badweed

Off Topic





> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			ετσι για το τρολλ
> 		
> 
> 
> ...


...να παρεις και εκεινη την καρτα γραφικων   :Whistle: 

*Spoiler:*




			ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ SSD !!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Zus

> Στο περίπου λένε "όχι σε όλα".


Και το υφάκι παραμένει ίδιο.  :Thumb down:

----------


## Geocheats2

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...να παρεις και εκεινη την καρτα γραφικων  
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> ...



μες στο μυαλό μου είσαι

----------


## Nikiforos

Καποτε ειχα κανει αιτηση για το πλαισιο, μετα ειχα φιλους που πηγαν και εφυγαν, ακουσα τα χειροτερα, χαρηκα πολυ που τελικα δεν πηγα θα ειχα χασει τον χρονο μου απλα. Δυστυχως η τροικα θα κανει τα παντα οπως και η κυβερνηση να διαλυσει καθε δικαιωμα των εργαζομενων, θελουν να μας κανουν ρομποτακια, εργατες και δουλους, να υπαρχουν μονο οι φτωχοι και οι πλουσιοι. Αυτο με την Κυριακη παραπαει, ειναι ελεινο και τρισαθλιο, αν δουλευα Κυριακες δεν θα το δεχομουν, οπως και ειχα αρνηθει σε παλιοτερη δουλεια μου ακομα και τα Σαββατα. Αλλα φταιει ο κοσμος που χαιρετε αλλα δεν σκεφτετε τι τραβανε οι εργαζομενοι για τις Κυριακες. Ξερω ατομα που δουλευουν και ειναι παντρεμενοι με παιδια και δεν μπορουν να πανε για ενα μπανιο, να ξεκουραστουν σαν ανθρωποι και το γελοιο ειναι οταν πανε ατομα του δημοσιου που σχολανε στις 14:00 και δεν δουλευουν Σαββατοκυριακο και τους την λενε κιολας!!!! αν μιλησω για παρανομιες που γινονται με τις δηλωσεις μισθων κτλ πρεπει να γραψω εκθεσεις....μπορει το πλαισιο ισως να ειναι απο τις χειροτερες εταιριες στο εργασιακο τομεα αλλα υπαρχουν και αλλες και θα γινουν ακομα περισσοτερες. Το εργασικο μελλον δεν θα ειναι καλο για τους εργαζομενους, μονο το κεφαλαιο ευνοουν οι απο πανω....

----------


## chat1978

> (επίσης αναλαμβάνω κι εγώ το μερίδιο των ευθυνών μου καθώς αγοράζω κινέζικα προϊόντα. βέβαια όποιος βιαστεί να πει πως είμαστε συνυπεύθυνοι όλοι, ας μου βρει και εταιρίες που δεν έχουν πάει στην Κίνα ή έστω σε άλλες χώρες που επικρατεί εργασιακός μεσαίωνας)


Όλοι μας βασικά. Αλλά όπως και εσύ μερικοί το αναγνωρίζουν και δεν κάνουν τις πάπιες!
Το λέω αυτό όχι μόνο για το θέμα εργασία αλλά για ένα πολύ εύκολο τσουβάλιασμα του τύπου α κοιτα αυτό αλλά από την άλλη κάνουμε χειρότερο ή απλά δεν αναγνωρίζουμε τις ομοιότητες.
Ειδικά όμως στο θέμα, εγώ θα ήμουν πολύ χαρούμενος αν χρόνια τώρα υπήρχε συνείδηση στον Έλληνα.
Θα ακουστεί κακό αλλά σε πρώτη φάση σκασίλα μου για τους έξω. Ας τα βρίσκαμε πρώτα εμείς μεταξύ μας, ας αποκτούσαμε αυτό το επίπεδο και μετά πιστεύω θα ερχόταν.
Αντ' αυτού ψώνια ΣΚ πέντα λεπτά πριν κλείσει το σουπερμαρκετ αλλά αν τύχει και μας πάρουν 5λεπτά πριν φύγουμε εμείς από την δουλειά γινόταν χαμός.






> Καποτε ειχα κανει αιτηση για το πλαισιο, μετα ειχα φιλους που πηγαν και εφυγαν, ακουσα τα χειροτερα, χαρηκα πολυ που τελικα δεν πηγα θα ειχα χασει τον χρονο μου απλα. Δυστυχως η τροικα θα κανει τα παντα οπως και η κυβερνηση να διαλυσει καθε δικαιωμα των εργαζομενων, θελουν να μας κανουν ρομποτακια, εργατες και δουλους, να υπαρχουν μονο οι φτωχοι και οι πλουσιοι. Αυτο με την Κυριακη παραπαει, ειναι ελεινο και τρισαθλιο, αν δουλευα Κυριακες δεν θα το δεχομουν, οπως και ειχα αρνηθει σε παλιοτερη δουλεια μου ακομα και τα Σαββατα. Αλλα φταιει ο κοσμος που χαιρετε αλλα δεν σκεφτετε τι τραβανε οι εργαζομενοι για τις Κυριακες. Ξερω ατομα που δουλευουν και ειναι παντρεμενοι με παιδια και δεν μπορουν να πανε για ενα μπανιο, να ξεκουραστουν σαν ανθρωποι και το γελοιο ειναι οταν πανε ατομα του δημοσιου που σχολανε στις 14:00 και δεν δουλευουν Σαββατοκυριακο και τους την λενε κιολας!!!! αν μιλησω για παρανομιες που γινονται με τις δηλωσεις μισθων κτλ πρεπει να γραψω εκθεσεις....μπορει το πλαισιο ισως να ειναι απο τις χειροτερες εταιριες στο εργασιακο τομεα αλλα υπαρχουν και αλλες και θα γινουν ακομα περισσοτερες. Το εργασικο μελλον δεν θα ειναι καλο για τους εργαζομενους, μονο το κεφαλαιο ευνοουν οι απο πανω....


Και για μένα το ΣΚ είναι λίγο δύσκολο. Όμως ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω τι θα σκεφτόμουν αν υπήρχε κάποιο πραγματικό κυλιώμενο ωράριο. Αν δηλαδή κατεξαίρεση δούλευα κάποια ΣΚ αλλά πχ είχα άλλες μέρες κενό μέσα στην εβδομάδα.
Ξέρω κάποιους που πραγματικά απολαμβάνουν τις μέρες που κάθονται σε εργάσιμες μέρες.

Δεν είμαι όμως υπερ ούτε για πλάκα αυτό που γίνεται στην Ελλάδα αλλά έχει καθιερωθεί και στην Ευρώπη. Στο Βέλγιο βέβαια νομίζω έχουν μέρες κενό αν δουλέψουν το ΣΚ πχ.

----------


## tarantules9

Επίσημη απάντηση της εταιρίας Πλαίσιο στις πρόσφατες καταγγελίες

*Ανακοίνωση ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ Computers SA
Στo ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ είμαστε 1.100 άνθρωποι που οδηγούμε την εταιρία μπροστά και που έχουμε καταφέρει να διατηρούμε μια νοικοκυρεμένη επιχείρηση και μια από τις πιο υγιείς στην Ελλάδα. Σε συνέχεια λοιπόν, των όσων ακούγονται και γράφονται τις τελευταίες ημέρες, απευθυνόμενοι στους συναδέλφους μας και στους εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες πελάτες που μας επιλέγουν όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, παραθέτουμε τα πραγματικά στοιχεία που αφορούν στην εργασιακή μας στρατηγική:

1. Ο εισαγωγικός μισθός του Πλαισίου είναι 64% πάνω από τον βασικό
[η συλλογική σύμβαση είναι 550€ μικτά ενώ το Πλαίσιο προσλαμβάνει με 900€]

2. Παρ’ όλη την κρίση, όπου πλειοψηφία επιχειρήσεων μειώνει συστηματικά το προσωπικό τους, το Πλαίσιο έχει αυξήσει τις θέσεις εργασίας

3. Το 2013, το 51% του προσωπικού καταστημάτων πήρε συμπληρωματικό bonus

4. Οι απασχολούμενοι με 8ωρο συνάδελφοι στο Πλαίσιο αποτελούν τη βάση της σωστής εξυπηρέτησης και εξού και αποτελούν το 95% του προσωπικού καταστημάτων (ποσοστό δραματικά μεγαλύτερο από το μέσο όρο της αγοράς)

5. Το 95% του Top Management έχει βγει μέσα από την εταιρία, ξεκινώντας ως πωλητής, τεχνικός, αποθηκάριος ή κατευθείαν από το Πανεπιστήμιο ως management trainee – γεγονός που πηγάζει από τη συστηματική επένδυση σε εκπαίδευση και προγράμματα εξέλιξης συνεργατών

Και κάποια πράγματα που θεωρούνται προφανή, αλλά εν μέσω κρίσης δεν είναι δυστυχώς καθόλου δεδομένα:

1. Το Πλαίσιο δεν έκανε ποτέ καμία μείωση μισθού, εν αντιθέσει με τις αλλεπάλληλες μειώσεις που έχουν υποστεί η πλειοψηφία των εργαζομένων στη πατρίδα μας

2. Το Πλαίσιο δεν έκανε ποτέ περικοπές προσωπικού, και πάλι αντίθετα με την Ελληνική πραγματικότητα, ακόμα και σε έτη που η κερδοφορία μας ήταν οριακή

Και τέλος όσον αφορά στο ζήτημα των 4-ώρων.
Θα ήταν το λιγότερο απερίσκεπτο να απολύσει κανείς 8-ωρους συνεργάτες, οι οποίοι έχουν ολοκληρώσει επιτυχώς 110 ώρες εκπαίδευσης, έχουν περάσει όλα τα τεστ και είναι επαγγελματίες (βιοπορίζονται δηλαδή από αυτή τη δουλειά), για να πάρει 4-ωρους οι οποίοι στην πλειοψηφία τους είναι φοιτητές και εργάζονται περιστασιακά για προυπηρεσία και «χαρτζιλίκι».
Να χάσουμε, δηλαδή, έναν έμπειρο και επαγγελματία συνεργάτη και να πληρώσουμε το κόστος της αποζημίωσης, για να προσλάβουμε δύο άπειρους συνεργάτες, να διπλασιάσουμε το κόστος εκπαίδευσης και να διατρέχουμε το τεράστιο ρίσκο ανά πάσα στιγμή ο 4-ωρος να φύγει είτε για μια άλλη ευκαιριακή δουλειά ή απλά για διακοπές…
Και όλο αυτό σε μια εταιρία που η άριστη εξυπηρέτηση είναι η κύρια στρατηγική της!
Σε καμία περίπτωση.
Τα παραπάνω δίνουν την πλήρη και σαφή εικόνα για το Πλαίσιο, μακριά από παιχνίδια εντυπωσιασμού, μένοντας απλά στην ουσία.
Πηγή: FNM.com.gr*

----------


## Zer0c00L

πολυ σωστα ολα αυτα που λετε

βεβαια θα επρεπε και εμεις οι καταναλωτες-πελατες να κανουμε μποικοταζ σε τετοιου ειδους καταστηματα και να μην ψωνιζουμε εφοσον δεν σεβονται τους εργαζομενους και τα δικαιωματα τους (αλλα...)

στο μονο που θα διαφωνησω ειναι οτι δεν τα κανει μονο η ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ COMPUTERS αυτου του ειδους την εκμεταλευση του εργαζομενου δυστυχως

τα κανουν ολοι (PUBLIC , MEDIAMARKT , ΚΩΤΣΟΒΟΛΟΣ , κτλ)

οπου και να κοιταξεις σε οποιο κλαδο υπαρχουν τετοιοι εργοδοτες που καταπατουν τα παντα προκειμενουν να εχουν το μεγαλυτερο κερδος με το λιγοτερο κοστος (ο κανονας της αγορας συμφωνα με καποιους "συμβουλους") βεβαια προσωπικα διαφωνω καθως θεωρω οτι για να παει μπροστα μια επιχειρηση θα πρεπει να εχει ευχαριστημενους εργαζομενους οι οποιοι αποδιδουν τα μεγιστα (οχι το 100% αλλα πολυ περισσοτερο) ετσι εχουν μεγαλυτερη παραγωγη και μεγαλυτερο κερδος και μην ξεχναμε οτι ενας εργαζομενος σε μια επιχειρηση ειναι εν δυναμη και καταναλωτης-πελατης

αρα αν εχεις εναν δυσαρεστημενο εργαζομενο απλα χανεις και εναν εν δυναμη καταναλωτη-πελατη.

βεβαια αυτο δεν το καταλαβαινουν οι περισσοτεροι εργοδοτες καθως ακουν τους "συμβουλους" που τους λενε για τον κανονα της αγορας "περισσοτερο κερδος με το λιγοτερο κοστος" θα το καταλαβουν μονο εφοσον κλεισουν και βαλουν λουκετο (αλλα τοτε ειναι αργα)

----------


## chat1978

> βεβαια αυτο δεν το καταλαβαινουν οι περισσοτεροι εργοδοτες καθως ακουν τους "συμβουλους" που τους λενε για τον κανονα της αγορας "περισσοτερο κερδος με το λιγοτερο κοστος" θα το καταλαβουν μονο εφοσον κλεισουν και βαλουν λουκετο (αλλα τοτε ειναι αργα)


Δεν νομίζω ότι σε αυτή την κλίμακα τους αποσχολεί.
Και ποτέ δεν ξέρεις, μπορούν να γίνουν στο μέλλον πρωθυπουργοί.

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι ο πελάτης καταλαβαίνει την διαφορά.
Πχ εγώ για χρόνια αισθανόμουν τον Σκλαβενίτη σαν κάτι σαφώς καλύτερο. Δεν μπορούσα να προσδιορίσω τι ακριβώς ήταν η διαφορά και το γιατί δεν το ήξερα.
Μου εξήγησαν μετά κατάλαβα γιατί υπάρχει αυτή η χαώδης διαφορά.
Και όταν έμαθα δεν ξαναπάτησα και στα άλλα σουπερμαρκετ!

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν νομίζω ότι σε αυτή την κλίμακα τους αποσχολεί.
> Και ποτέ δεν ξέρεις, μπορούν να γίνουν στο μέλλον πρωθυπουργοί.
> 
> Εγώ πιστεύω ότι ο πελάτης καταλαβαίνει την διαφορά.
> Πχ εγώ για χρόνια αισθανόμουν τον Σκλαβενίτη σαν κάτι σαφώς καλύτερο. Δεν μπορούσα να προσδιορίσω τι ακριβώς ήταν η διαφορά και το γιατί δεν το ήξερα.
> Μου εξήγησαν μετά κατάλαβα γιατί υπάρχει αυτή η χαώδης διαφορά.
> Και όταν έμαθα δεν ξαναπάτησα και στα άλλα σουπερμαρκετ!


Να σου βάλω ενα πολύ απλό πραγματάκι,  πχ εδώ στον Μασούτη, οι ταμίες έχουν καρέκλα,  σε αλλά σουπερ  δεν επιτρέπεται να έχουν καρεκλά.
Οι άλλοι θεωρούν ότι έτσι έχουν τον εργαζόμενο στην τσίτα και του σπάνε τον "τσαμπουκα" ή η μεταφορά απο το ενα κατάστημα στο άλλο για να μην κάνουν κλικές κλπ
Υποθέτω ότι είναι κάτι που το μαθαίνουν σε κάποια σχολή οι μανατζερ

----------


## Zer0c00L

το εχω ακουσει και εγω αυτο για την συγκεκριμενη εταιρεια σουπερ μαρκετ (καθως η μητερα μου εργαζοταν σε παρομοια εταιρεια "αλυσιδα" σουπερ μαρκετ για παρα πολλα χρονια μεχρι να συνταξιοδοτηθει και δεν μπορω να πω οτι ειχε ευχαριστες εμπειριες απο την συγκεκριμενη) αλλα και για αλλες εταιρειες σε αλλους κλαδους.

παντως απο την στιγμη που δεν υπαρχει νομοθεσια ουτε δικαιωματα και σε λιγο μαλλον θα ειναι ειδος προς εξαφανιση και οι "συνδικαλιστες" οχι οτι μου αρεσαν η ηταν οι προστατες των εργαζομενων (τους εχω ζησει απο προσωπικη εμπειρια και στον ιδιωτικο τομεα και στον δημοσιο και εχω αποψη)

ευτυχως ημουν τυχερος που δουλεψα αξιοπρεπως στον ιδιωτικο τομεα και στον δημοσιο τομεα (τωρα απο οσο βλεπω παντου τα πραγματα πανω κατω ειναι τα ιδια δυστυχως και χειροτερα)

αυτα παντως για τα 900 ευρω μικτα (δυστυχως μαλλον πρεπει να ειναι η νεα μοδα) το λεω γιατι εργαζομαι για το μεροκαματο 3-4 ευρω την ωρα (εξωτερικος συνεργατης) με εργοδοτη το δημοσιο που εχει συνεργατη μια Μ.Κ.Ο που εμφανιζεται ως εργοδοτης τους και με καλεσαν (ολους τους εργαζομενους) και μου ειπαν οτι ξερεις δεν μπορουμε να δικαιολογησουμε την αμοιβη σου κτλ....(ενω με δηλωνουν κανονικα στην εφορια και φετος επειδη αλλαξε η νομοθεσια και το εισοδημα εμφανιζεται ως εισοδημα απο ελευθερα επαγγελματα πληρωσα και φορο) θα πρεπει να υπογραψεις συμβαση για ορισμενο χρονο με αμοιβη 900 ευρω μικτα (δεν λενε φυσικα οτι θα κληθω να πληρωσω παλι εφορια....) βεβαια τους την εσπασα λιγο καθως κατω απο την υπογραφη μου εβαλα την φραση "Με καθε επιφυλαξη"

βεβαια οι αγαπημενοι μας πολιτικοι εχουν φροντισει για αυτο και σε λιγο τα 900 ευρω μικτα η τα 490 ευρω καθαρα θα ειναι ονειρο καθως το χαρτι που εχουν υπογραψει και λεγεται μνημονιο (προβλεπει μισθους-συνταξεις σε επιπεδα βουλγαριας/ρουμανιας) δηλαδη 150-350 ευρω με το οποιο κοστος ζωης)

επομενως οσοι ειναι τυχεροι και παιρνουν αυτα τα παραπανω (ας τα παρουν οσο μπορουν) ειναι η αποψη μου

εγω παντως οπως ειπα και στο αρχικο μου μηνυμα και συμφωνω με την αποψη ενος φιλου οτι ο υπαλληλος ειναι υπαλληλος και ο επιχειρηματιας ειναι επιχειρηματιας

δεν θα εφαρμοζα τον κανονα της αγορας περισσοτερο κερδος με το λιγοτερο κοστος

αλλα θα προτιμουσα να ειχα ευχαριστημενους τους εργαζομενους μου (υπαλληλους μου) ωστε να αποδιδουν τα μεγιστα και να εχω πωλησεις αρα κερδος.

- - - Updated - - -




> Να σου βάλω ενα πολύ απλό πραγματάκι,  πχ εδώ στον Μασούτη, οι ταμίες έχουν καρέκλα,  σε αλλά σουπερ  δεν επιτρέπεται να έχουν καρεκλά.
> Οι άλλοι θεωρούν ότι έτσι έχουν τον εργαζόμενο στην τσίτα και του σπάνε τον "τσαμπουκα" ή η μεταφορά απο το ενα κατάστημα στο άλλο για να μην κάνουν κλικές κλπ
> Υποθέτω ότι είναι κάτι που το μαθαίνουν σε κάποια σχολή οι μανατζερ


δεν εχεις αδικο στην "υποθεση" που κανεις

----------


## Eaglos

Κάπου στο 2003 2004 είχα περάσει για λίγο από την "εκπαίδευση" στη Μεταμόρφωση.
Γινόταν της πόπης γενικά, πολύ κόσμος να περιμένει για να το εξετάσουν και να τον
ρωτήσουν διάφορα. Θυμάμαι είχα στείλει cv για τεχνικό τμήμα και στη συνέντευξη με
ρωτούσαν αν θέλω να πάω πωλητής ή τεχνικός.

Η εκπαίδευση ήταν της πλάκας, επιπέδου έχω πάρει ένα ram και ένα pixel και παραδίδω.
Οι εκπαιδευτές κάτι κακομοίρηδες, ταλαίπωροι που έπαιζαν και το ρόλο του ρουφιάνου.
Γενικά ήταν αστεία η φάση, πολύ έφευγαν για γελοίες αφορμές του στυλ "άργησες για
2η φορά 5 λεπτά" ασχέτως αν ερχόσουν από την άλλη άκρη με 2-3 ΕΘΕΛ.

Εγώ πρόλαβα και βδομάδα "στον κατάστημα". Την πρώτη μέρα πήγα 8παρά κάτι και μου
την είπε ο "προϊστάμενος" ότι και καλά δεν ερχόμαστε 8παρά αλλά 7:20 για την παραλα-
βή των εμπορευμάτων. Οπότε το 8ώρο είναι χαλαρά 10ωρο αν ήσουν τυχερός διότι εί-
χαμε και παιδιά που έμεναν Γλυφάδα και τα έστελναν Μεταμόρφωση :P

Οι παλιοί πωλητές μας έδειχναν τα κόλπα. Βάλε εκείνο το άλλο το παράλλο και έτοιμο
το PCακι για gaming. Όλα έτοιμα από το πρόγραμμα και σε 30'' έτοιμο το σύνολο και
πάμε στον επόμενο. Εσύ πας και νομίζεις ότι άλλος είναι γκουρού και κάθεται και με-
λετά όταν σου προτείνει PC και εσύ του πουλάς ότι κάτσει για να βγει το ποσό που
σου έχει πει :P

Για τις ψωνάρες που έγινες "προϊστάμενοι" τα έγραψαν και παραπάνω. 12-14 ώρες
και δεν τους χάλασε τους καριερίστες  :ROFL: 

Ευτυχώς η σχέση μου τους γλίτσες δεν κράτησε πολύ και με σούταραν για έναν λόγο
που δεν θυμάμαι πλέον. Γενικά υφάκι, ρουφιανιά, και άγχος. Κατά καιρούς έβρισκά διά-
φορά παιδιά "της σειράς" όπου μετά το 2μηνο 3μηνο την έκαναν από μόνοι τους με τα
χειρότερα λόγια.

----------


## Georgios1974

Τα προβλήματα του καπιταλισμού σε καθεστώς καπιταλισμού πρακτικά λύνονται μόνο από τον καπιταλισμό, δηλ. ένα μαγαζί όπως το Πλαίσιο, που αρχίζει να βασίζεται σε υπαλλήλους με 4ωρα και περιορισμένη γνώση, τους πιέζει να σπρώχνουν Κινέζικα Β-rate μηχανήματα που αν τα πάρεις δεν ξαναπαίρνεις και βγαίνουν τα νεύρα τους ή η συμπεριφορά "να του τη φέρω να πάρω μπονους", μοιραία θα αρχίσει να κατρακυλά. Αυτή π.χ είναι η ιστορία του Radio Shack τώρα στην Αμερική, κατάστρεψε το καλό όνομα που είχε λόγω της απληστίας των μετόχων και τώρα κλείνει. 
Έτσι και η απληστία της διεύθυνσης του Πλαίσιου "ξαφνικά" (για τους μετόχους) θα το οδηγήσει στο πάτο, όταν μαζευτεί η κρίσιμη μάζα δυσαρεστημένων καταναλωτών. Και όταν ένας χομπίστας που είναι π.χ moderator σε ένα φόρουμ τεχνολογίας βγαίνει και λέει δεν ξαναπατάω, τότε έχει χάσει πελάτη τεχνολογίας που ισοδυναμεί με 10 πελάτες ευκαιριακούς σε βάθος χρόνου. Η λύση που γίνεται είναι η επέκταση σε καταναλωτικά είδη τα οποία αφήνουν μεγαλύτερο βραχυπρόθεσμο κέρδος, αλλά αυτό σε βάζει σε μία τροχιά όπου ανταγωνίζεσαι απλά με τη τιμή και άρα είσαι πολύ ευάλωτος σε περιόδους κρίσης. Μοιραία η πορεία του Πλαίσιου είναι να γίνει Κωτσόβολος και μετά αν πέσει η γραμμή χρηματοδότησης του να γίνει Κορασίδης.

Αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχει κενό στην αγορά για μαγαζιά που θα σέβονται το χομπίστα και θα πουλάνε low volume. 'Η τουλάχιστο αν ξέρει κάποιος ένα ας το πει και μένα  :Razz:  

Για τις ενστάσεις στην αρχική μου πρόταση, όχι, δεν είμαι ο φαν της "αγοράς" και του νεοφιλελευθερισμού. Αν θέλει όμως κάποιος να ζήσει σε αυτό το περιβάλλον θα πρέπει να επενδύσει στον εαυτό του και να βρει μια δουλειά που να του ταιριάζει με μεγάλο ποσοστό προστιθέμενης αξίας. Ο πωλητής σε ένα Πλαίσιο δεν είναι κάτι τέτοιο. Δυστυχώς πλέον όλοι ψάχνουν τη λύση ώστε να μην αλλάξουν ή χρειαστεί να κουνηθούν από το πωπό τους, "ξέρω να ανάβω Η/Υ και να σετάρω ένα ρούτερ, θα βρω μια τέτοια δουλειά". Guess what princess, όλοι ξέρουν πως να το κάνουν αυτό. Τι ξέρεις εσύ που δεν ξέρουν οι άλλοι, είναι το θέμα.

----------


## Wonderland

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν δίνουν έκπτωση και σε τι ποσοστό στους υπαλλήλους τους, για αγορά προϊόντων από εκεί; Κανένα προνόμιο της προκοπής υπάρχει;

Για τα υπόλοιπα, ο μόνος τρόπος αντίδρασης είναι μέσω του σωματείου. Μπορούν να οργανωθούν; Ας το κάνουν κι ας χτυπήσουν μια γενική απεργία για 1-2 μέρες, να δούμε τι θα γίνει.

----------


## Jim Black

> Γνωρίζει κανείς αν δίνουν έκπτωση και σε τι ποσοστό στους υπαλλήλους τους, για αγορά προϊόντων από εκεί; Κανένα προνόμιο της προκοπής υπάρχει;


Έχουν κάποια έκπτωση αλλά όχι κάτι το τρομερό και νομίζω πως δεν έχουν σε όλα τα είδη. Επίσης η έκπτωση δεν είναι ίδια για όλα τα προϊόντα. Π.χ. ο αδερφός μου που δουλεύει σε τμήμα χαρτικών - ειδών γραφείου έχει περσσότερη έκπτωση σε αυτά τα είδη, που είναι κατά κύριο λόγο φθηνά, ενώ σε άλλα είδη όπως π.χ. τηλεοράσεις, κινητά κτλ δεν έχει σχεδόν καθόλου. Απλό παράδειγμα: ένας γνωστός μας ήθελε να πάρει μια φωτογρ. μηχανή Canon αν θυμάμαι καλά που κόστιζε κοντά σε 300ευρώ το είπε στον αδερφό μου για να την πάρει με έκπτωση. Ο αδερφός μου ρώτησε και είχε κοντά στα 3ευρώ έκπτωση!!! Not even funny!

----------


## sdikr

> Έχουν κάποια έκπτωση αλλά όχι κάτι το τρομερό και νομίζω πως δεν έχουν σε όλα τα είδη. Επίσης η έκπτωση δεν είναι ίδια για όλα τα προϊόντα. Π.χ. ο αδερφός μου που δουλεύει σε τμήμα χαρτικών - ειδών γραφείου έχει περσσότερη έκπτωση σε αυτά τα είδη, που είναι κατά κύριο λόγο φθηνά, ενώ σε άλλα είδη όπως π.χ. τηλεοράσεις, κινητά κτλ δεν έχει σχεδόν καθόλου. Απλό παράδειγμα: ένας γνωστός μας ήθελε να πάρει μια φωτογρ. μηχανή Canon αν θυμάμαι καλά που κόστιζε κοντά σε 300ευρώ το είπε στον αδερφό μου για να την πάρει με έκπτωση. Ο αδερφός μου ρώτησε και είχε κοντά στα 3ευρώ έκπτωση!!! Not even funny!


Δεν ξέρω σε τι τιμές αγοράζει το πλαίσιο,  αλλά τα 3 ευρώ ή τα 5  είναι συνήθως το κέρδος που έχει σε σύγκριση με το τι μπορεί να αγοράσει κάποιος άλλος σε χονδρική

----------


## tzelen

Πφφφφ και βρήκατε το 1% της έκπτωσης κακό; Αχάριστοι άνθρωποι.  :Thumb down: 



 :Razz:

----------


## Wonderland

Νομίζω ότι οι «εσωτερικές» παροχές που προσφέρει μια επιχείρηση στους υπαλλήλους της σε αυτόν τον τομέα (αγορές από την ίδια την επιχείρηση σε αυτήν την περίπτωση), είναι ένας καλός δείκτης (όχι ο μόνος φυσικά) για τη γενικότερη συμπεριφορά της απέναντί τους. Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.

Θυμάμαι έδιναν και μπισκοτάκι όταν έμπαινες σε κατάστημα. Υποψιάζομαι ότι αν υπάλληλος αγγίξει/κοιτάξει μπισκοτάκι, τρώει παρατήρηση αντί για μπισκότο. Στα 3 μπισκότα απόλυση. (ίσως ήταν κουλουράκι)

----------


## jap

> Έχουν κάποια έκπτωση αλλά όχι κάτι το τρομερό και νομίζω πως δεν έχουν σε όλα τα είδη. Επίσης η έκπτωση δεν είναι ίδια για όλα τα προϊόντα. Π.χ. ο αδερφός μου που δουλεύει σε τμήμα χαρτικών - ειδών γραφείου έχει περσσότερη έκπτωση σε αυτά τα είδη, που είναι κατά κύριο λόγο φθηνά, ενώ σε άλλα είδη όπως π.χ. τηλεοράσεις, κινητά κτλ δεν έχει σχεδόν καθόλου. Απλό παράδειγμα: ένας γνωστός μας ήθελε να πάρει μια φωτογρ. μηχανή Canon αν θυμάμαι καλά που κόστιζε κοντά σε 300ευρώ το είπε στον αδερφό μου για να την πάρει με έκπτωση. Ο αδερφός μου ρώτησε και είχε κοντά στα 3ευρώ έκπτωση!!! Not even funny!


Τα ίδια είχες κι ως επαγγελματίας πελάτης αν πίεζες. Στα χαρτικά-αναλώσιμα γινόταν ο χαμός. Κάθε τόσο τηλέφωνο, είχατε πάρει πριν 3 χρόνια ένα τόνερ, τον έχετε ακόμα τον εκτυπωτή; Γιατί δεν ξαναπαραγγείλατε; Πόσο το βρήκατε; Τόσο; Α, τόσο θα σας το δώσουμε κι εμείς. Αν θέλετε και τα εκπληκτικά δικά μας, σας τα δίνουμε τσάμπα. Στα υπόλοιπα είχαν μικρά ποσοστά. Σε laptop των 1200 ευρώ μου είχαν κάνει 100 ευρώ έκπτωση, αν έπαιρνα και δικές τους τσάντες και βλακείες θα έκαναν μεγαλύτερη. Έχουν πάντως καιρό να με ενοχλήσουν (κι εγώ αυτούς). Το τραγικό και σχετικό με το θέμα μας είναι πως κάθε 1-2 μήνες αλλάζουν τα ονόματα των υπευθύνων που υποτίθεται εξυπηρετούν προσωπικά την κάθε επιχείρηση στον κάθε τομέα.

- - - Updated - - -

Wonderland, δίκιο έχεις, στον Πειραιά τα κουλουράκια τα φύλαγε ο σεκιουριτάς (που έδινε και οδηγίες, πού είναι τι, όπως προαναφέρθηκε).

----------


## K4MERON

> Το τραγικό και σχετικό με το θέμα μας είναι πως κάθε 1-2 μήνες αλλάζουν τα ονόματα των υπευθύνων που υποτίθεται εξυπηρετούν προσωπικά την κάθε επιχείρηση στον κάθε τομέα.


Μόνο αυτούς εδώ κάθε μήνα παίρνουν και διώχνουν συνέχεια προσωπικό. Κανονικό πλυντήριο

----------


## chat1978

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι σαν πελάτης μπορείς εύκολα να καταλάβεις τι συμβαίνει σε ένα μαγαζί μέσα.
Το θέμα είναι αν σε ενδιαφέρει και σε απασχολεί το θέμα. Και φυσικά τι θα κάνεις μετά;

Ανακοινώσεις και βλακίες είναι για μένα περιττές. Οι εταιρίες θεωρούν τον κόσμο ζώα. Αν όχι ζώα τότε ότι δεν τους απασχολεί.
Αμερικάνικες πρακτικές όλες γύρω από το περιβόητο brand name.

----------


## Tsour_ee

Σαν υποψήφιος πελάτης όσες φορές έχω βρεθεί στο πλαίσιο τα τελευταία χρόνια νιώθω την πίεση των εργαζομένων σε τέτοιο βαθμό που θέλω να φύγω όσο το δυνατόν γρηγορότερα από το κατάστημα.Εντέλει εταιρείες όπως το Πλαίσιο και το Jumbo έχουν μπει black list από εμένα και δεν αγοράζω τίποτα από εκεί.

----------


## Banditgr

Το χειρότερο απ' όλα είναι να πας έχοντας προαποφασίσει τι θα αγοράσεις, κατόπιν προσωπικής έρευνας αγοράς (δηλαδή ότι πιο...λογικό). Θα περάσεις τουλάχιστον ένα 10λεπτο με τέταρτο προσπαθώντας να πείσεις τον ΧΨΖ πωλητή ότι οι ελέφαντες δεν πετάνε. Η συζήτηση θα εξελιχθεί κάπως έτσι :

- Γειά σας.
- Γειά σας.
- Είδα στο site us ότι έχετε την όλαταπαίζω GTX 9780 ετοιμοπαράδοτη και ενδιαφέρομαι να την αγοράσω. Παρακαλώ να μου την...τυλίξετε.
- Α μάλιστα, εξαίρετη επιλογή, αλλά ξέρετε αυτή η κάρτα αν και καλή είναι ακριβή για τα χρήματα που ζητάει. Τι θα λέγατε να σας έδειχνα την
τουρμπουχουαποκίνα GX 180 που κάνει ακριβώς την ίδια δουλειά στο 1/3 της τιμής ? Μιλάμε για τρομερή ευκαιρία !
- Ναι δε διαφωνώ αλλά ξερετε εγώ θα προτιμούσα την όλαταπαίζω λόγω καλύτερων επιδόσεων μπλα, μπλα, renderer, μπλα,μπλα, συχνότητες, adaptive vsync, μπλα μπλα, συνδέσεων *ακολουθεί λεπτομερής ανάλυση μισής ώρας με συγκριτικά από τουλάχιστον 3-4 top hardware sites που ψήνουν κυριολεκτικά τα προιόντα*.
*Απαθέστατος έως και ενοχλημένος ο υπάλληλος*
- Α δεν έχετε δίκιο ! Καταρχήν αυτά τα sites δεν ξέρουν τι λένε, μια βγάζουν τη μία άχρηστη, μια την άλλη. Ειλικρινά σας λέω πάρτε την τούρμποχου και θα με θυμηθείτε. Να ορίστε εδώ δείτε και μηχάνημα στο οποίο παίζει το Crysis 5000 τέλεια *δείχνει μια εικόνα στην οποία τρέχει το game σε προκλητικά low resolution με φανερά set τα details στο low, πράγμα που αποδείχτηκε όταν ο πελάτης ζήτησε να παίξει λίγο με το menu*
*Ο πελάτης αρχίζει να ψιλιάζεται τη δουλειά και υιοθετεί τη μοναδική τακτική που έχει διαθέσιμη*
- Ναι, μάλιστα, δε λέω, ok φαίνεται (κρυφό γέλιο) αλλά εγώ θα ΕΠΙΜΕΙΝΩ στην όλαταπαίζω. Παρακαλώ κόψτε μου μια απόδειξη να τελειώνουμε.
*Υπάλληλος κοιτώντας νευρικά έως τρομαγμένα τριγύρω* - Μαααα δεν έχετε δίκιο, ορίστε ελάτε εδώ να σας δείξω και ένα άλλο sample. Ειλικρινά σας μιλάω την έχω περάσει σε ΧΧ μηχανάκια και πετάει.
- Άνθρωπε μου πως αλλιώς να το πω, νομίζω μιλάω Ελληνικά, ΘΕΛΩ την όλαταπαίζω πάση θυσία ! Την έχετε τελικά ή δεν την έχετε να ψάξω αλλού ?

*Αποδεικνύεται ότι η..ετοιμοπαράδοτη κάρτα, τελικά μόλις είχε εξαντληθεί, όλως τυχαίως σε όλο το δίκτυο καταστημάτων Πλαίσιο (καταραμένη τύχη). Επιπλέον ο υπάλληλος διαβεβαιώνει ότι και λόγω τιμής μάλλον δεν την ξαναφέρουν. Επιμένει σθεναρά στην τούρμποχου.*

*Μισή ώρα αργότερα, μετά από επίσκεψη, πάλι όλως τυχαίως, σε άλλο μαγαζί της αλυσίδας, ο πελάτης φεύγει με την κάρτα παραμάσχαλα, που όλως τυχαίως τελικά υπήρχε*


Και έτσι for the record, η παραπάνω χιουμοριστική ιστοριούλα, είναι καλώς ή κακώς αληθινή και έχει συμβεί στο όχι και τόσο μακρινό παρελθόν, στον υποφαινόμενο. Αυτό που προκαλεί εντύπωση πάντως δεν είναι τόσο το τι έγινε, αλλά όπως ειπώθηκε σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα, ότι πραγματικά νιώθεις την πίεση των εργαζομένων στην πράξη. Φαίνεται στον τρόπο τους, στα λεγόμενα τους, στο προσωπό τους.

----------


## chat1978

> Το χειρότερο απ' όλα είναι να πας έχοντας προαποφασίσει τι θα αγοράσεις, κατόπιν προσωπικής έρευνας αγοράς (δηλαδή ότι πιο...λογικό). Θα περάσεις τουλάχιστον ένα 10λεπτο με τέταρτο προσπαθώντας να πείσεις τον ΧΨΖ πωλητή ότι οι ελέφαντες δεν πετάνε. Η συζήτηση θα εξελιχθεί κάπως έτσι :
> 
> - Γειά σας.
> - Γειά σας.
> - Είδα στο site us ότι έχετε την όλαταπαίζω GTX 9780 ετοιμοπαράδοτη και ενδιαφέρομαι να την αγοράσω. Παρακαλώ να μου την...τυλίξετε.
> - Α μάλιστα, εξαίρετη επιλογή, αλλά ξέρετε αυτή η κάρτα αν και καλή είναι ακριβή για τα χρήματα που ζητάει. Τι θα λέγατε να σας έδειχνα την
> τουρμπουχουαποκίνα GX 180 που κάνει ακριβώς την ίδια δουλειά στο 1/3 της τιμής ? Μιλάμε για τρομερή ευκαιρία !
> - Ναι δε διαφωνώ αλλά ξερετε εγώ θα προτιμούσα την όλαταπαίζω λόγω καλύτερων επιδόσεων μπλα, μπλα, renderer, μπλα,μπλα, συχνότητες, adaptive vsync, μπλα μπλα, συνδέσεων *ακολουθεί λεπτομερής ανάλυση μισής ώρας με συγκριτικά από τουλάχιστον 3-4 top hardware sites που ψήνουν κυριολεκτικά τα προιόντα*.
> *Απαθέστατος έως και ενοχλημένος ο υπάλληλος*
> ...


Μήπως σε λένε Ζαχαρία;

----------


## tzelen

Όχι, αλλά μάλλον διαβάζει το μπλογκ του  :Razz:

----------


## blade_

δε τολμω να φανταστω ποια θα ειναι η εικονα σε 3-4 χρονια..

----------


## chat1978

> Όχι, αλλά μάλλον διαβάζει το μπλογκ του


ή το κάνει review!

----------


## ps.yellow

> Σαν υποψήφιος πελάτης όσες φορές έχω βρεθεί στο πλαίσιο τα τελευταία χρόνια νιώθω την πίεση των εργαζομένων σε τέτοιο βαθμό που θέλω να φύγω όσο το δυνατόν γρηγορότερα από το κατάστημα.Εντέλει εταιρείες όπως το Πλαίσιο και το Jumbo έχουν μπει black list από εμένα και δεν αγοράζω τίποτα από εκεί.


Απλά για την ιστορία.

Σαν υποψήφιος εργαζόμενος πάντως στο παρελθόν από μία απάντηση σε ερώτηση ενός από τα μεγαλοκέφαλα του πλαισίου στο καλωσόρισμα στην εταιρεία. Αναλυτικότερα: Μας είχαν επιλέξει για να εργαστούμε εκεί και μας μάζεψαν στη Μαγούλα για να μας καλωσορίσουν και να μας πουν για την κατάσταση του πλαισίου την ιστορία κλπ. Αποτέλεσμα λοιπόν να ρωτήσει κάποια στιγμή μπροστά σε 10 μελλοντικούς υπαλλήλους "πόσοι από σας αγοράζετε από το πλαίσιο;" 9 στους 10 υψωμένο χέρι. Στρέφεται προς τα εμένα. Εσύ; Εγώ ψωνίζω από το eshop (δεν διαφημίζω) χρόνια τώρα. Απάντηση: Μάλιστα. Μετά λοιπόν από 5 μέρες μαθημάτων ξαφνικά δεν με προσέλαβαν. Διόλου περίεργο αλλά ευτυχώς.

----------


## ntoremi

Κι εσυ γιατο ειπες κατι τετοιο;; Απο αυθορμητισμο να πεις την αληθεια πριν σκεφτεις καλα; Επιτηδες επειδη ηθελες να μην προσλαβουν;; Σαν τεστ για να δεις αν σε προσλαβουν παρολο που ψωνιζεις απο ανταγωνιστη;; Σαν τεστ για να δεις αν εκτιμουν την ειλικρινεια απο την υποκρισια;; 
Παντως θεωρω οτι καποιος που καθεται και κανει 5 μερες μαθηματων και ξοδευει χρονο σε αυτα, το κανει επειδη θελει να προσληφθει. Γιατι να χασεις 5 μερες απο τη ζωη σου αν δεν επιθυμεις να προσληφθεις;; Ειναι αυτο εξυπνο και συνετο;;

----------


## Wonderland

> ...Αποτέλεσμα λοιπόν να ρωτήσει κάποια στιγμή μπροστά σε 10 μελλοντικούς υπαλλήλους "πόσοι από σας αγοράζετε από το πλαίσιο;" 9 στους 10 υψωμένο χέρι. Στρέφεται προς τα εμένα. Εσύ; Εγώ ψωνίζω από το eshop (δεν διαφημίζω) χρόνια τώρα. Απάντηση: Μάλιστα. Μετά λοιπόν από 5 μέρες μαθημάτων ξαφνικά δεν με προσέλαβαν.


Θα περίμενε κανείς να εκτιμηθεί ιδιαίτερα η ειλικρίνεια, αλλά το γλείψιμο τελικά έχει την προτεραιότητα (άσχετα με το αν όντως ψώνιζαν ή όχι από εκεί 9 στους 10). Μου θύμισες αυτό.

----------


## Georgios1974

> Κι εσυ γιατο ειπες κατι τετοιο;; Απο αυθορμητισμο να πεις την αληθεια πριν σκεφτεις καλα; Επιτηδες επειδη ηθελες να μην προσλαβουν;; Σαν τεστ για να δεις αν σε προσλαβουν παρολο που ψωνιζεις απο ανταγωνιστη;; Σαν τεστ για να δεις αν εκτιμουν την ειλικρινεια απο την υποκρισια;; 
> Παντως θεωρω οτι καποιος που καθεται και κανει 5 μερες μαθηματων και ξοδευει χρονο σε αυτα, το κανει επειδη θελει να προσληφθει. Γιατι να χασεις 5 μερες απο τη ζωη σου αν δεν επιθυμεις να προσληφθεις;; Ειναι αυτο εξυπνο και συνετο;;


Βλεπει πολύ επανάληψη Lebowski  :Cool:

----------


## rimike

Σωστοοος ποσες φορες παλιοτερα (γιατι τωρα λογω κρισης δεν πηγαινω τακτικα) μου ειχε ερθει στην ακρη της γλωσσας να δωσω αυτη την απαντηση στην ταμια"για το γ@μημενο το στυλο" αλλα τι μου φταιει ο υπάλληλος στην τελικη που κανει οτι τον εχουν "διαταξει" "υποχρεωσει" "εκπαιδευσει"

----------


## chillath

Είναι ακόμα Ελληνική εταιρία ή έχει πέσει σε ξένα χέρια?

----------


## ps.yellow

ακόμα ελληνική εταιρεία είναι . Στο μέλλον ποιος ξέρει τι θα γίνει

----------


## Billykid

Πριν από ένα χρόνο και κάτι, ένας φίλος μου έλεγε πως απέλυσαν ένα γνωστό του, υπάλληλο (πωλητής) στο Πλαίσιο. Δεν είχε τελειώσει η σύμβασή του. Τον κάλεσαν και του είπαν ότι απολύεται. 
Έτσι λοιπόν ρώτησε το λόγο της απόλυσης. Η απάντηση που έλαβε είναι πως δεν έπιασε τους στόχους του!! Μου πήρε ώρα για να το πιστέψω. Τον ρώτησα αν υπάρχουν "στόχοι" που πρέπει να πιάσουν.
Δεν του είχαν αναφέρει κάτι για στόχους. Ο λόγος ήταν γελοίος κατά τη γνώμη μου. Δηλαδή, τι έπρεπε να κάνει; Να πείσει γνωστούς και φίλους να ψωνίζουν από το Πλαίσιο; Μου θύμισε ένα άλλο γεγονός,
που ο ιδιοκτήτης ενός bar-restaurant ζήτησε από το προσωπικό να φέρνουν γνωστούς-φιλους κτλ. στο μαγαζί επειδή δεν πήγαινε καλά!! Δεν βλέπω πολύ μέλλον στο συγκεκριμένο κατάστημα. Φυσικά, αν κλείσει 
θα βγει να πει για το κράτος,τους εργαζόμενους κτλ. κτλ. για να διασκεδάσει τις εντυπώσεις.

----------


## Godian

Τον πλαίσιο είναι ένα μαγαζί με άθλια εξυπηρέτηση. 
Σε πρηζουν τα @@

----------


## xaris2335

Στην σχολή μου που σπούδασα Διοίκηση επιχειρήσεων μας μάθανε το εξής, ότι το μεγαλύτερο περιουσιακό στοιχείο σε μια εταιρεία δεν είναι ούτε τα μηχανήματα ούτε τα κτήρια, αλλά το ανθρώπινο δυναμικό δηλ οι εργαζόμενοι.

Οπότε θεωρώ ότι αν μια εταιρεία θέλει να πάει μπροστά το πρώτο πράγμα που θα πρέπει να κάνει είναι να δείξει σεβασμό στον καταναλωτή-εργαζόμενο γιατί όπως είπε και ένα παλικάρι ο εργαζόμενος είναι και καταναλωτής ταυτόχρονα.

ευτυχώς όμως υπάρχουν και εταιρείες που σέβονται τον εργαζόμενο-καταναλωτή πχ παπαδοπούλου
Μακάρι να υπάρξουν και άλλες εταιρείες στο μέλλον που θα δείξουν τον ίδιο σεβασμό στον κόσμο που την στηρίζει.

Όσο για τις άλλες που έχουν δικτατορική αντίληψη και θέλουν να φέρουν τον εργασιακό μεσαίωνα, τις εύχομαι να πιάσουν πάτο. πχ jumbo

----------


## chat1978

> Στην σχολή μου που σπούδασα Διοίκηση επιχειρήσεων μας μάθανε το εξής, ότι το μεγαλύτερο περιουσιακό στοιχείο σε μια εταιρεία δεν είναι ούτε τα μηχανήματα ούτε τα κτήρια, αλλά το ανθρώπινο δυναμικό δηλ οι εργαζόμενοι.
> 
> Οπότε θεωρώ ότι αν μια εταιρεία θέλει να πάει μπροστά το πρώτο πράγμα που θα πρέπει να κάνει είναι να δείξει σεβασμό στον καταναλωτή-εργαζόμενο γιατί όπως είπε και ένα παλικάρι ο εργαζόμενος είναι και καταναλωτής ταυτόχρονα.
> 
> ευτυχώς όμως υπάρχουν και εταιρείες που σέβονται τον εργαζόμενο-καταναλωτή πχ παπαδοπούλου
> Μακάρι να υπάρξουν και άλλες εταιρείες στο μέλλον που θα δείξουν τον ίδιο σεβασμό στον κόσμο που την στηρίζει.
> 
> Όσο για τις άλλες που έχουν δικτατορική αντίληψη και θέλουν να φέρουν τον εργασιακό μεσαίωνα, τις εύχομαι να πιάσουν πάτο. πχ jumbo


Αυτό είναι αλήθεια αλλά ελάχιστες εταιρίες σκέφτονται πραγματικά έτσι. Θέλω να πω ότι μύρια κακά αλλά το Πλαίσιο δεν πρωτοπορεί στο θέμα.

----------


## petran_18

Καθίστε ρε παιδιά...δηλαδή ειναι καλύτεροι χριστιανοί εκείνα τα αφεντικά; Αν φέρονται καλύτερα είναι γιατί είδαν οτι κερδίζουν. Αν δουν οτι δεν τους παίρνει και δεν χωράει άλλη "ευγένεια και κατανόηση στους υπαλλήλους" (πχ μείωση εσόδων και ανάγκη περικοπών) θα πέσει η μάσκα της καλοσύνης αμέσως.


Για ποιον σεβασμό, κοινωνική ευθύνη και λοιπές αφελής και αστείες έννοιες μιλάμε; Μιλάμε για $$$ και μόνο.

----------


## Veldrin

Το μόνο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε είναι να μην ψωνίζουμε απο εκεί. Προτιμώ από κάθε άποψη (καταναλωτική και συνειδησιακή) να ψωνίζω από μικρότερα μαγαζιά με καλό όνομα στην αγορά παρά από αλυσίδες τύπου Πλαίσιο που έχουν πάρει την κατιούσα όσον αφορά την αντιμετώπιση καταναλωτών και εργαζομένων εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια.

Μόνο έτσι στρώνουν χαρακτήρα οι λήπτες αποφάσεων και σταματάνε να μας θεωρούν όλους by default θύματα και ηλίθιους.

----------


## Burning Skies

> Καθίστε ρε παιδιά...δηλαδή ειναι καλύτεροι χριστιανοί εκείνα τα αφεντικά; Αν φέρονται καλύτερα είναι γιατί είδαν οτι κερδίζουν. Αν δουν οτι δεν τους παίρνει και δεν χωράει άλλη "ευγένεια και κατανόηση στους υπαλλήλους" (πχ μείωση εσόδων και ανάγκη περικοπών) θα πέσει η μάσκα της καλοσύνης αμέσως.
> 
> Για ποιον σεβασμό, κοινωνική ευθύνη και λοιπές αφελής και αστείες έννοιες μιλάμε; Μιλάμε για $$$ και μόνο.


Εντάξει μην τα ισοπεδωνεις και όλα. Συνήθως αυτοί που "τους παιρνει" και έχουν κέρδη είναι οι πρώτοι που πίνουν και το αίμα των εργαζομένων τους.

----------


## xaris2335

εγώ πάντως πιστεύω ότι είναι στο χαρακτήρα του κάθε επιχειρηματία είτε είναι πολυεθνική είτε ένα μικρό μαγαζάκι.

Άν ο άλλος είναι εγωιστής και ατομιστής είναι έτσι είτε έχει πολυεθνική είτε έχει ένα μικρό μαγαζάκι.

----------


## Burning Skies

> εγώ πάντως πιστεύω ότι είναι στο χαρακτήρα του κάθε επιχειρηματία είτε είναι πολυεθνική είτε ένα μικρό μαγαζάκι.
> 
> Άν ο άλλος είναι εγωιστής και ατομιστής είναι έτσι είτε έχει πολυεθνική είτε έχει ένα μικρό μαγαζάκι.


Οι πολυεθνικές συνήθως δεν είναι ατομικές επιχειρήσεις.

----------


## xaris2335

απο τα άτομα που πλαισιώνουν το Δ.Σ.  :Smile: 
απόδειξη ότι εμείς έχουμε τη δύναμη να αλλάξουμε ολόκληρο τον κόσμο

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγώ αν και δεν είμαι επιχειρηματίας αλλά εργαζόμενος για το μεροκάματο (3-4 ευρώ την ώρα είναι ο μισθός μου) με αρκετές ώρες δουλειάς και φυσικά χιλιόμετρα διαδρομής (καθώς δεν κάθομαι σε γραφείο αλλά τρέχω σε εξωτερικές δουλείες καθημερινά σε όλη την αττική)

θα επιμείνω στην αρχική μου θέση ότι η πραγματική περιουσία μιας εταιρείας είναι ο εργαζόμενος - καταναλωτής

όποιος εργοδότης σέβεται τον εργαζόμενο του μόνο χαμένος δεν θα βγει αντίθετα θα έχει πολλαπλό κέρδος (όποιος δεν το πιστεύει ας κάτσει να διαβάσει γιατί)

δυστυχώς όμως επικρατεί ο "κανόνας του εμπορίου" κέρδος/κόστος

αυτό για μένα είναι λάθος και όποιος εργοδότης ακολουθεί αυτό τον κανόνα επειδή δεν σέβεται τους εργαζόμενους-καταναλωτές αργά ή γρήγορα το πληρώνει

γιατί όσοι δουλεύουν γνωρίζουν ότι ο ένας δυσαρεστημένος πελάτης σε μια επιχείρηση γίνεται εύκολα δέκα - εκατό - χίλιοι - κτλ και μετά έρχεται το λουκέτο....και φυσικά ο μόνος υπεύθυνος είναι ο εργοδότης που εφαρμόζει την "λανθασμένη συνταγή".

----------


## petran_18

Δεν ήξερα οτι υπάρχουν καλά αφεντικά. Νόμιζα έγιναν επιχειρηματίες και αφεντικά για να βγάζουν πιο πολλά $$$.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δεν ήξερα οτι υπάρχουν καλά αφεντικά. Νόμιζα έγιναν επιχειρηματίες και αφεντικά για να βγάζουν πιο πολλά $$$.


όποιος ακολουθεί αυτή την πολιτική όπως πολύ σωστά λες στο τέλος αργά ή γρήγορα καταλήγει στο "πρωτοδικείο για αίτηση πτώχευσης" καθώς το λουκέτο είναι σίγουρο αργά ή γρήγορα

δυστυχώς βέβαια την πληρώνουν οι εργαζόμενοι του καθώς αν ο επιχειρηματίας/αφεντικό/εργοδότης είναι "απατεώνας" άντε ψάξε να τον βρεις μετά όταν βάλει το λουκέτο και κηρύξει πτώχευση να πάρεις τα δεδουλευμένα σου

----------


## xaris2335

εγώ πάντως ήξερα έναν που είχε μαγαζί με υπολογιστές ο οποίος ήταν μεγάλος απατεωνάκος απέναντι στους πελάτες του, τώρα για το παιδί που δούλευε δεν ξέρω πως του φερόταν.
Αργά η γρήγορα δεν άργησε να βγει κακή φήμη για αυτόν στην αγορά και το μαγαζάκι του το έκλεισε studio gabriel λέγονταν και ήταν στην Λάρισα όσοι μένουν Λάρισα κατάλαβαν για ποιον μιλάω.

Αν δεν είσαι γενικά σωστός στη δουλειά σου αργά η γρήγορα η αγορά θα σε ξεράσει.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Καλά μπορεί να είσαι σωστός με τους πελάτες και να πηδάς τους υπαλλήλους.
Και αν θεωρείς ότι ο κακοπληρωμένος υπάλληλος είναι κακός υπάλληλος με τους πελάτες, υπάρχει και γι'αυτό τρόπος να το ελέγξεις και να του βάλεις καλύτερα το δάχτυλο στον...  :Censored:   :Razz:

----------


## Seitman

> εγώ πάντως ήξερα έναν που είχε μαγαζί με υπολογιστές ο οποίος ήταν μεγάλος απατεωνάκος απέναντι στους πελάτες του, τώρα για το παιδί που δούλευε δεν ξέρω πως του φερόταν.
> Αργά η γρήγορα δεν άργησε να βγει κακή φήμη για αυτόν στην αγορά και το μαγαζάκι του το έκλεισε studio gabriel λέγονταν και ήταν στην Λάρισα όσοι μένουν Λάρισα κατάλαβαν για ποιον μιλάω.
> 
> Αν δεν είσαι γενικά σωστός στη δουλειά σου αργά η γρήγορα η αγορά θα σε ξεράσει.


Ω ρε φίλε τι μου θύμισες...
Πριν πολλάαααα χρόνια πέρασα από αυτόν τον μπούλη ως φοιτητής για δουλειά. Έφυγα τρέχοντας μετά από 3 μέρες.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## GreekStatistic

Το περιβαλλον στα καταστηματα τους μια φορα με τους εργαζομενους ρομποτακια και την επιθετικη πωληση ειναι απωθητικο για μενα.
Το οτι ειναι κακοι εργοδοτες ειναι γνωστο και δε χρειαζεται ιδιαιτερη αναλυση φαινεται με μια επισκεψη σε ενα καταστημα τους.
Επισης ολοι εχουμε καποιο γνωστο που εχει περασει απο εκει και μας εχει πει τα ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ.
Ιδιαιτερα όταν μιλαμε για επιχειρησεις καθαρα εμπορικες τυπου πλαισιο και jumbo ( αναφερω αυτες τις 2 γιατι στη συνειδηση μου ειναι οι 2 τοπ χειροτεροι εργοδοτες που μεσουρανουν αυτη τη περιοδο ) που απλά εισάγουν και πουλανε και δε παραγουν ΤΙΠΟΤΑ θα επρεπε να κοιτανε πιο πολυ την εταιρικη τους εικονα στη κοινωνια.Στο μεν Jumbo δεν εχω παει ποτε γιατι πουλαει σαβουρα αλλα στο πλαισιο ημουν πολλα χρονια πιστος πελατης , τωρα παω σπανια.
Και θα ομολογησω οτι παω σπανια primary λογω του οτι βρισκω σχεδον παντα φθηνοτερα πραγματα απο τα επωνυμα που ψωνιζω αλλου ( τα brand του πλαισιου τα θεωρω δευτεραντζες και δε τα αγγιζω) και secondary γιατι ειναι κακοι εργοδοτες - ξεζουμιστες του εργαζομενου και δε γουσταρω να τους τα σκαω.

----------


## Zer0c00L

στο δικό μας χέρι είναι όμως να κλείσουν αυτές οι επιχειρήσεις που εκμεταλλεύονται οι "κακοί εργοδότες" τους εργαζομένους 

αρκεί να επιλέξουμε να μην ψωνίζουμε εμείς , οι συγγενείς μας , οι φίλοι μας , οι γνωστοί μας , οι γείτονες μας , οι συνάδελφοι από την δουλειά μας

όσο τους δίνουμε τα χρήματα μας τόσο θα συνεχίζει η εκμετάλλευση 

απλά πράγματα για μένα

επώνυμα πράγματα βρίσκεις και αλλού (είτε σε φυσικά καταστήματα είτε σε ηλεκτρονικά) το διαδίκτυο είναι μεγάλο.... δεν έχω ανάγκη κανένα μαγαζί αυτά με έχουν ανάγκη

----------


## bromiaris1gr

> στο δικό μας χέρι είναι όμως να κλείσουν αυτές οι επιχειρήσεις που εκμεταλλεύονται οι "κακοί εργοδότες" τους εργαζομένους 
> 
> αρκεί να επιλέξουμε να μην ψωνίζουμε εμείς , οι συγγενείς μας , οι φίλοι μας , οι γνωστοί μας , οι γείτονες μας , οι συνάδελφοι από την δουλειά μας
> 
> όσο τους δίνουμε τα χρήματα μας τόσο θα συνεχίζει η εκμετάλλευση 
> 
> απλά πράγματα για μένα
> 
> επώνυμα πράγματα βρίσκεις και αλλού (είτε σε φυσικά καταστήματα είτε σε ηλεκτρονικά) το διαδίκτυο είναι μεγάλο.... δεν έχω ανάγκη κανένα μαγαζί αυτά με έχουν ανάγκη


Σύντροφοι το κέρμα έχει δυο πλευρές
Είμαι κατά της εκμετάλλευσης, ενάντια στα «κακά αφεντικά» και είμαι υπέρ του μποϊκοτάζ των καταστημάτων που εκμεταλλεύονται τους υπαλλήλους τους…
Αλλά αναλογιστείτε το εξής…
Πριν 2 χρόνια θυμάστε μια απεργία διαρκείας στην χαλυβουργία στον Ασπρόπυργο όπου οι συνδικαλιστές δεν ήθελαν να υπογράψουν μείωση του μισθού με παράλληλη μείωση της εργασίας και καμία απόλυση και έκαναν απεργία πολλών μηνών απαγορεύοντας σε άλλους εργαζόμενους να δουλέψουν…?
*Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να Βάλη λουκέτο η χαλυβουργεία και φυσικά να μείνουν όλοι στον δρόμο και να κλαίγονται στον υπουργό για να ξανά ανοίξει η χαλυβουργεία…*
Δεν ξέρω με ποιον τρόπο ένας υπουργός μπορεί να υποχρεώσει έναν ιδιώτη να ξανά ανοίξει το μαγαζάκι του και να ξανά προσλάβει τους ίδιους συνδικαλιστές που του το έκλεισαν…
Βέβαια οι συνδικαλιστές - εργατοπατέρες θα βρουν δουλίτσα όπως και να έχει… οι υπόλοιποι όμως εργάτες ακόμα άνεργοι παραμένουν…
Οπότε πριν ξεστομίζουμε βαριά λόγια και κατάρες ας αναλογιστούμε την επόμενη μέρα…

----------


## Burning Skies

> Βέβαια οι συνδικαλιστές - εργατοπατέρες θα βρουν δουλίτσα όπως και να έχει… οι υπόλοιποι όμως εργάτες ακόμα άνεργοι παραμένουν…
> Οπότε πριν ξεστομίζουμε βαριά λόγια και κατάρες ας αναλογιστούμε την επόμενη μέρα…


Και ποιο ειναι το διδαγμα; Οτι οι εργαζομενοι θα πρεπει να αποδεχονται φιλοδωρημα για μισθο;

----------


## Veldrin

Ναι, πραγματικά δε βγάζει λογικό νόημα αυτό που είπε ο φίλος.

Όταν σταματήσουμε να φοβόμαστε και να είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι με τα ψίχουλα (εκεί που υπάρχει περιθώριο και δίκαιο) τότε μπορούμε να διεκδικήσουμε. Φυσικά και δεν είναι εύκολο, φυσικά και θέλει θυσίες αλλά είναι ο μόνος δρόμος.

Όμως δεν έχουμε ως λαός τη συνείδηση και την παιδεία για κάτι τέτοιο. Και είμαστε και δειλοί. Μόνο για να κοκκορευόμαστε σε κανένα fb για το DNA είμαστε.

----------


## bromiaris1gr

> Και ποιο ειναι το διδαγμα; Οτι οι εργαζομενοι θα πρεπει να αποδεχονται φιλοδωρημα για μισθο;





> Ναι, πραγματικά δε βγάζει λογικό νόημα αυτό που είπε ο φίλος.


Ποιος είπε κάτι τέτοιο?
*Εγώ απλά λέω το να μην λέμε αερολογίες, μεγαλοστομίες και παχιά λόγια από την βόλεψη του καναπέ και πριν πράξουμε κάτι ας δούμε λίγο στο παρελθόν και να πάρουμε διδάγματα…*

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Σύντροφοι το κέρμα έχει δυο πλευρές
> Είμαι κατά της εκμετάλλευσης, ενάντια στα «κακά αφεντικά» και είμαι υπέρ του μποϊκοτάζ των καταστημάτων που εκμεταλλεύονται τους υπαλλήλους τους…
> Αλλά αναλογιστείτε το εξής…
> Πριν 2 χρόνια θυμάστε μια απεργία διαρκείας στην χαλυβουργία στον Ασπρόπυργο όπου οι συνδικαλιστές δεν ήθελαν να υπογράψουν μείωση του μισθού με παράλληλη μείωση της εργασίας και καμία απόλυση και έκαναν απεργία πολλών μηνών απαγορεύοντας σε άλλους εργαζόμενους να δουλέψουν…?
> *Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να Βάλη λουκέτο η χαλυβουργεία και φυσικά να μείνουν όλοι στον δρόμο και να κλαίγονται στον υπουργό για να ξανά ανοίξει η χαλυβουργεία…*
> Δεν ξέρω με ποιον τρόπο ένας υπουργός μπορεί να υποχρεώσει έναν ιδιώτη να ξανά ανοίξει το μαγαζάκι του και να ξανά προσλάβει τους ίδιους συνδικαλιστές που του το έκλεισαν…
> Βέβαια οι συνδικαλιστές - εργατοπατέρες θα βρουν δουλίτσα όπως και να έχει… οι υπόλοιποι όμως εργάτες ακόμα άνεργοι παραμένουν…
> Οπότε πριν ξεστομίζουμε βαριά λόγια και κατάρες ας αναλογιστούμε την επόμενη μέρα…


δεν ξέρω για πλευρές που έχει το νόμισμα φίλε μου ξέρω για την δική μου τσέπη για την οποία αναφέρομαι και εγώ επιλέγω που θα τα δώσω τα λιγοστά χρήματα που μου περισσεύουν και εννοείτε ότι δεν τα δίνω σε καμία εταιρεία ή εργοδότη που εκμεταλλεύεται τους εργαζόμενους του (είναι δικό μου δικαίωμα και προσωπική μου άποψη)

(γνωρίζω την γνωστή δικαιολογία ότι αν κλείσει θα χαθούν θέσεις εργασίας είναι γνωστή σε εμένα αυτή η "καραμέλα" παλιότερα δούλευα στην "κωτσόβολος που την εξαγόρασε η "dixons" το 2005 και η πρώτη τους κίνηση ήταν η "εθελούσια έξοδος εργαζομένων ή αλλιώς απόλυση" και χρησιμοποίησαν αυτή την δικαιολογία στους αρμόδιους φορείς όταν μπλόκαραν τα σχέδια τους για την "εθελούσια έξοδο" κατάφεραν να τους πείσουν γιατί απλά είπαν ότι εγώ κλείνω την επιχείρηση και μένουν όλοι οι εργαζόμενοι στο δρόμο αν δεν με αφήσετε να την εξυγιάνω/εκκαθαρίσω όπως εγώ νομίζω (έτσι είπε τότε το αφεντικό της "dixons") δεν νοιάστηκε κανείς για τους εργαζόμενους που ήταν εκατοντάδες/χιλιάδες πόσα χρόνια δούλευαν στην εταιρεία , πόσο χρονών ήταν , αν θα μπορούσαν να βρουν δουλειά ή να πάρουν σύνταξη ούτε ότι είχαν κατοχυρωμένα δικαιώματα

βέβαια συμφωνώ στο κομμάτι που αναφέρεσαι "συνδικαλιστές - εργατοπατέρες - κομματόσκυλα ή όπως τους αποκαλώ εγώ (τσοπανόσκυλα) αυτοί νοιάζονται μόνο για το μισθό και την θέση δεν τους ενδιαφέρουν οι εργαζόμενοι (και όσοι κάνουν το λάθος να τους εμπιστευτούν απλά κλαίνε την δουλεία τους) το ξέρω από το δημόσιο όταν ήμουν "συμβασιούχος" και μας έληξαν την σύμβαση και μου είπαν οι τότε "συνδικαλιστές" μην κάνεις προσφυγή στο ΣτΕ δεν θα δικαιωθείς (και όμως δικαιώθηκα και πήρα την αποζημίωση μου και τα αναδρομικά) σε αντίθεση με αυτούς που τους πίστεψαν και δεν πήραν τίποτα και δεν μπορούν ούτε να κάνουν προσφυγή στο ΣτΕ.

βλέπω επίσης πόσοι υπουργοί "υποχρεώνουν" τους ιδιώτες να πληρώνουν εισφορές/φόρους/χρωστούμενα ή να πληρώνουν τους εργαζόμενους (που μένουν απλήρωτοι από μήνες έως χρόνια)

αστό φίλε μου βρωμάει από όπου και να το πιάσεις

η λύση για μένα αν θες να αλλάξει κάτι είναι τρία απλά πράγματα που πρέπει να κάνουμε όλοι μας.

1. δεν δουλεύουμε
2. δεν πληρώνουμε
3. δεν αγοράζουμε

αν δεν κινηθεί το χρήμα που είναι το μόνο πράγμα που τους ενδιαφέρει τότε χάσανε το παιχνίδι

αλλιώς απλά ετοιμάσου για τα επόμενα χρόνια να δουλεύεις για 150-350 ευρώ (γιατί αυτό προβλέπει το "μνημόνιο ή δανειακή σύμβαση" που υπόγραψαν και μας δεσμεύει έως το 2060

εγώ το έχω συνηθίσει καθώς δουλεύω για το μεροκάματο (3 ευρώ την ώρα) συμβασιούχος για 6 μήνες στο δημόσιο και τους άλλους 6 μήνες σε μια ΜΚΟ μέχρι να βγω στην σύνταξη και να πάρω την κατώτατη (350 ευρώ) αυτό θα είναι το μέλλον μου (καθώς ως 42αρης δεν με παίρνει κανείς) προτιμούν τους νεώτερους που τους πληρώνουν λιγότερα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ποιος είπε κάτι τέτοιο?
> *Εγώ απλά λέω το να μην λέμε αερολογίες, μεγαλοστομίες και παχιά λόγια από την βόλεψη του καναπέ και πριν πράξουμε κάτι ας δούμε λίγο στο παρελθόν και να πάρουμε διδάγματα…*


αν λες για μένα περί "καναπέ" μάλλον κάπου το έχασες φίλε μου....εγώ δουλεύω για το μεροκάματο (3 ευρώ την ώρα) καθημερινά από το πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ δεν κάθομαι σε κανέναν καναπέ αναπαυτικά να λέω "μακακίες" αλλά είμαι έξω στο δρόμο παντός καιρού

το αν αυτά που λέω είναι αερολογίες κτλ (δυστυχώς μου απόδειξε ή προϊστορία μου στον ιδιωτικό αλλά και στο δημόσιο τομέα ότι δεν είναι καθόλου)

λέω πράγματα που κάνω προσωπικά (έτσι είναι και η επιλογή μου να μην δίνω τα χρήματα μου σε αυτούς που εγώ θεωρώ εκμεταλλευτές των υπαλλήλων τους) αυτό μπορώ να κάνω αυτό κάνω τα υπόλοιπα θα πρέπει να τα κάνουν οι υπάλληλοι τους (αν αυτοί δεν μιλάνε εγώ δεν έχω καμία ευθύνη).

δεν χρωστάω σε κανέναν μου χρωστάνε πάρα πολλά

δεν έχω ανάγκη κανέναν πολιτικό ή συνδικαλιστή

- - - Updated - - -




> Ναι, πραγματικά δε βγάζει λογικό νόημα αυτό που είπε ο φίλος.
> 
> Όταν σταματήσουμε να φοβόμαστε και να είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι με τα ψίχουλα (εκεί που υπάρχει περιθώριο και δίκαιο) τότε μπορούμε να διεκδικήσουμε. Φυσικά και δεν είναι εύκολο, φυσικά και θέλει θυσίες αλλά είναι ο μόνος δρόμος.
> 
> Όμως δεν έχουμε ως λαός τη συνείδηση και την παιδεία για κάτι τέτοιο. Και είμαστε και δειλοί. Μόνο για να κοκκορευόμαστε σε κανένα fb για το DNA είμαστε.


προσωπικά βρίσκω πολύ σωστά αυτά που λες στο τέλος.

- - - Updated - - -




> Και ποιο ειναι το διδαγμα; Οτι οι εργαζομενοι θα πρεπει να αποδεχονται φιλοδωρημα για μισθο;


καλά είναι να αποδέχονται φιλοδώρημα για μισθό (150-350 ευρώ το μήνα ή 3-4 ευρώ την ώρα) για σκέψου ότι σε λίγο μπορεί να δουλεύεις "εθελοντικά" ή να πληρώνεις τον εργοδότη που θα σου προσφέρει εργασία.

...γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.....

----------


## Burning Skies

> Ποιος είπε κάτι τέτοιο?
> *Εγώ απλά λέω το να μην λέμε αερολογίες, μεγαλοστομίες και παχιά λόγια από την βόλεψη του καναπέ και πριν πράξουμε κάτι ας δούμε λίγο στο παρελθόν και να πάρουμε διδάγματα…*


Και ξαναρωταω το διδαγμα ποιο ειναι;;; Οι εργαζομενοι τι πρεπει να κανουν;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Και ξαναρωταω το διδαγμα ποιο ειναι;;; Οι εργαζομενοι τι πρεπει να κανουν;


για μένα τίποτα 

απλά να συνεχίσουν να κάθονται στο "αναπαυτικό" καναπέ τους 

να μην διαμαρτύρονται γιατί μπορεί να φάνε και ξύλο (βλέπε ΜΑΤ)

να μην ακούν τους συνδικαλιστές (αυτό δεν είναι κακό για μένα)

να δέχονται ότι πει ο εργοδότης

να είναι ευχαριστημένοι που έχουν εργασία με όποιο μισθό γιατί αυτός μπορεί να αλλάξει ανά πάσα στιγμή π.χ (150 - 350 ευρώ)

ή να δουλεύουν εθελοντικά χωρίς πληρωμή ή μπορεί να πληρώνουν αυτοί τον εργοδότη

αν απαιτείς για τα δικαιώματα σου και απαιτείς καλύτερες συνθήκες εργασίας (σύμφωνα με αυτά που είδαμε) απλά δεν έχεις εργασία είσαι άνεργος

----------


## Burning Skies

Εισαι ωραιος... Με τετοια μυαλα σημερα θα ημασταν υπο περσικο ζυγο και θα δουλευαμε ηδη 22 ωρες το 24 ωρο για 2 φετες ψωμι και 200ml νερο...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Εισαι ωραιος... Με τετοια μυαλα σημερα θα ημασταν υπο περσικο ζυγο και θα δουλευαμε ηδη 22 ωρες το 24 ωρο για 2 φετες ψωμι και 200ml νερο...


εγώ δεν τα υποστηρίζω αυτά που ανάφερα στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα μου καθώς δεν έχω ψηφίσει στις εκλογές ούτε τους πρώην ούτε τους νυν ούτε τους επόμενους (οι επιλογές μου είναι διαφορετικές και κατά αυτού του συστήματος)

για αυτό και δεν εμπιστεύομαι κανέναν πολιτικό ή συνδικαλιστή 

για αυτό και δουλεύω για 3 ευρώ την ώρα μεροκάματο (από το πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ) αν ήμουν "δικό τους παιδί" θα ήμουν μόνιμος στο δημόσιο όχι με σύμβαση κάθε 6 μήνες (σκέψου λίγο)

εγώ απάντησα με βάση το σχόλιο του προηγούμενου συνομιλητή μας τι πρέπει να κάνει ο εργαζόμενος (αν θέλει να έχει δουλεία)

αν θες μπορώ να σου απαντήσω με βάση το πολιτικό σκηνικό στην χώρα μας

τότε μέχρι το 2060 που λήγει το μνημόνιο-δανειακή σύμβαση

θα πρέπει να είσαι τυχερός αν έχεις εργασία και δεν είσαι άνεργος

αν στην εργασία αυτή παίρνεις τον όποιο μισθό είτε βάση του μνημονίου (150-350 ευρώ) είτε όχι

γιατί μπορεί να δουλεύεις "εθελοντικά χωρίς μισθό" ή να πληρώνεις τον εργοδότη που σου παρέχει την εργασία

αυτά

ότι αφορά την εταιρεία που συζητάμε και όμοιες της προσωπικά δεν τις επιλέγω για ψώνια (να δίνω τα χρήματα μου)

----------


## Burning Skies

Δεν ειναι το θεμα αν τους ψηφισες. Ακομη δεν εχω καταλαβει την θεση σας αν ο εργαζομενος πρεπει να αντιδρα στους μισθους πεινας και στην καταπατηση των δικαιωματων του ή οχι. Και δεν αναφερομαι μονο στην καλπη.

----------


## bromiaris1gr

Ο σύντροφος Zer0c00L το έχει πάρει πατριωτικά το θέμα
Το αν θα πρέπει να μάχονται για καλύτερες συνθήκες είναι λογικό και κανένας δεν το κατακρίνει..
Το θέμα είναι πόσο μακριά το φτάνεις και με ποιον τρόπο πιέζεις
Όπως θα διαπίστωσες σε όσες κρατικές επιχειρήσεις είχαμε, ένας από τους λόγους που έβαλαν λουκέτο ή ξεπουλήθηκαν ήταν γιατί δεν είχαν απόδοση, διότι οι εργατοπατέρες – κομματόσκυλα κάνανε κουμάντο…
Και σε όσες ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις μπήκαν πάλι μπροστά αυτές έκλεισαν εν μια νυκτί και πάντα την πληρώνει ο απλός εργαζόμενος.

----------


## Burning Skies

> Όπως θα διαπίστωσες σε όσες κρατικές επιχειρήσεις είχαμε, ένας από τους λόγους που έβαλαν λουκέτο ή ξεπουλήθηκαν ήταν γιατί δεν είχαν απόδοση, διότι οι εργατοπατέρες – κομματόσκυλα κάνανε κουμάντο…


Εισαι σιγουρος οτι ξεπουληθηκαν γιατι δεν ειχαν αποδοση;




> Και σε όσες ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις μπήκαν πάλι μπροστά αυτές έκλεισαν εν μια νυκτί και πάντα την πληρώνει ο απλός εργαζόμενος.


Εγω παλι ξερω οτι πουλημενος/κομματοσκυλο εργατοπατερας ειναι συνηθως αυτος που δεν αγωνιζεται κοντρα στην εργοδοσια...

----------


## Zer0c00L

γιατί είσαι "κακός" τώρα αφού ο αθώος "συνδικαλιστής-εργατοπατέρας" βάζει το στήθος του μπροστά ώστε να μην περάσουν μέτρα κατά των εργαζόμενων (νοιάζεται για το καλό των εργαζομένων και όχι της εργοδοσίας)

εννοείτε ότι έχεις δίκιο και με βρίσκει να συμφωνώ η άποψη σου καθώς οι συνδικαλιστές-εργατοπατέρες για το μόνο που νοιάζονται είναι η εξέλιξη τους στο κόμμα που ανήκουν και ο μισθός τους/θέση τους

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν ειναι το θεμα αν τους ψηφισες. Ακομη δεν εχω καταλαβει την θεση σας αν ο εργαζομενος πρεπει να αντιδρα στους μισθους πεινας και στην καταπατηση των δικαιωματων του ή οχι. Και δεν αναφερομαι μονο στην καλπη.


αν δεν με κατάλαβες λυπάμαι τα είπα όσο πιο απλά μπορούσα (μέχρι και η 6 χρονών ανιψιά μου το έχει καταλάβει) ότι όλα ξεκινάνε με το τι επιλέγεις να ψηφίσεις στις εκλογές για να σε κυβερνήσει

εγώ είμαι υπέρ του αγώνα του εργαζόμενου για καλύτερες εργασιακές συνθήκες - μισθούς και να μην καταπατιούνται τα δικαιώματα του δυστυχώς όμως στο δρόμο που επέλεξαν αυτοί που μας κυβέρνησαν , μας κυβερνούν , θα μας κυβερνήσουν προβλέπονται μισθοί πείνας (150 - 350 ευρώ) , εθελοντική εργασία χωρίς αμοιβή μην πάμε και στις περιπτώσεις που ο εργαζόμενος θα πληρώνει τον εργοδότη για να έχει δουλειά

πλέον δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο τι πτυχίο έχεις , ποιου επιπέδου μόρφωση έχεις , αν έχεις εμπειρία ή όχι (κοινώς τσάμπα έφαγες τα χρόνια σου στα θρανία) σε αυτό βάζω παράδειγμα τον εαυτό μου που έφαγα τα χρόνια μου στα θρανία για να γίνω πληροφορικάριος και να συγκεντρώσω πτυχία/πιστοποιήσεις και τι κέρδισα ? να μην βρίσκω δουλειά και να αναγκάζομαι αν δουλέψω για το μεροκάματο (3 ευρώ την ώρα) από το πρωί έως το βράδυ ανεξάρτητα καιρικών συνθηκών σαν να είμαι "Delivery Boy" το πως θα ζήσω εγώ ή οικογένεια μου δεν νοιάζει κανέναν ή αν θα πρέπει να γίνω μετανάστης στο εξωτερικό για να βρω καλύτερη δουλεία καθώς εδώ για μένα τον 42αρη δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## Verde

Πάντως το να λεμε γενικά κι αόριστα μην ψωνίζετε κλπ κλπ όχι μονο δεν ωφελεί τους εργαζόμενους της συγκεκριμένης αλυσίδας αλλα αντίθετα μεγαλώνει τα προβλήματα τους καθώς μειώσεις στο τζίρο της επιχειρήσης θα έχουν σαν αποτέλεσμα μειώσεις μισθών, απολύσεις, λουκέτα καταστημάτων, μεγαλύτερη πίεση κλπ κλπ... Άρα το αποτέλεσμα θα ειναι εντελώς το αντίθετο...
Αν θέλαμε να είμασταν σοβαροί καταναλωτές και να κάναμε ουσιαστικά κάτι, θα μπορούσαμε να οργανώσουμε μια συγκεκριμένη ημερα που θα λέγαμε οτι δεν θα ψωνίσει κανεις απο το συγκεκριμένο κατάστημα για τους συγκεκριμένους λόγους... Μονο έτσι πιέζεται η επιχείρηση, γινεται γνωστό το προβλημα στο ευρύ κοινό και επίσης δεν επιρεαζονται οι θέσεις ή οι μισθοί των εργαζομένων!
Όλα τα υπόλοιπα ειναι αμπελοφιλοσοφίες απο τον καναπέ μας...

Υγ όσο για τους νόμους... κανένας νόμος δεν μπορεί να σε προστατεύσει πραγματικά και ουσιαστικά απο έναν κακό εργοδότη, όπως κανένας νόμος δεν μπορεί να σε προστατεύσει απο έναν κακό γείτονα, κακό ενοικιαστή, κακό συνάδελφο, κακό πελάτη, κλπ κλπ
Οι νόμοι θέτουν τα πλαίσια δεν μπορούν να ειναι φωτογραφικοί και απόλυτοι

----------


## Zus

> Πάντως το να λεμε γενικά κι αόριστα μην ψωνίζετε κλπ κλπ όχι μονο δεν ωφελεί τους εργαζόμενους της συγκεκριμένης αλυσίδας αλλα αντίθετα μεγαλώνει τα προβλήματα τους καθώς μειώσεις στο τζίρο της επιχειρήσης θα έχουν σαν αποτέλεσμα μειώσεις μισθών, απολύσεις, λουκέτα καταστημάτων, μεγαλύτερη πίεση κλπ κλπ... Άρα το αποτέλεσμα θα ειναι εντελώς το αντίθετο...
> Αν θέλαμε να είμασταν σοβαροί καταναλωτές και να κάναμε ουσιαστικά κάτι, θα μπορούσαμε να οργανώσουμε μια συγκεκριμένη ημερα που θα λέγαμε οτι δεν θα ψωνίσει κανεις απο το συγκεκριμένο κατάστημα για τους συγκεκριμένους λόγους... Μονο έτσι πιέζεται η επιχείρηση, γινεται γνωστό το προβλημα στο ευρύ κοινό και επίσης δεν επιρεαζονται οι θέσεις ή οι μισθοί των εργαζομένων!
> Όλα τα υπόλοιπα ειναι αμπελοφιλοσοφίες απο τον καναπέ μας...


Αν κάνουμε κάτι μαζικό δηλαδή, δεν θα μειωθεί ο τζίρος. Πως κατάφερες να αυτοαναιρεθείς μόνος σου σε 5 γραμμές?

----------


## Zer0c00L

Μπορεί για κάποιους να είναι αμπελοφιλοσοφίες του καναπέ μου αυτά που λέω δυστυχώς όμως η πραγματικότητα είναι πολύ διαφορετική καθώς εγώ δεν κάθομαι σε κανέναν αναπαυτικό καναπέ αντιθέτως θα έλεγα ότι δουλεύω με πολύ χειρότερες εργασιακές συνθήκες (3 ευρώ την ώρα) καθημερινά από το πρωί έως το βράδυ υπό οποιαδήποτε συνθήκες έξω στους δρόμους (κατόπιν επιλογής μου) γιατί αν δεν ήθελα αυτή την δουλεία θα μπορούσα να μοιράζω φυλλάδια για πολύ λιγότερα χρήματα ή να πουλάω πράγματα σε πάγκο στην λαϊκή αγορά ή απλά αν είμαι άνεργος.

ενώ οι εργαζόμενοι της συγκεκριμένης αλυσίδας καταστημάτων οι οποίοι παίρνουν μισθό κάθε μήνα έχουν και την ασφάλιση τους και τα ένσημα τους.

ωστόσο από την δικιά μου μεριά η αντίδραση μου στις συνθήκες με τους μισθούς πείνας και τις εργασιακές συνθήκες είναι να κάνω μποϊκοτάζ (να μην ψωνίζω) σε εταιρείες που εκμεταλλεύονται τους εργαζόμενους τους καθώς για μένα αυτό που τους πονάει είναι το χρήμα (τζίρος)

αν εσείς υπερασπίζεστε τους εργαζόμενους αλλά παράλληλα ψωνίζετε από τέτοιες εταιρείες να με συγχωρείτε κάπου κάνετε κάτι λάθος (έτσι δεν θα υποχρεώσετε κανέναν εργοδότη να δώσει καλύτερους μισθούς ή συνθήκες εργασίας)

πάντως εγώ δεν παρεξηγώ τον φίλο πιο πάνω που τα λέει καλά στην θεωρία γιατί στην πράξη κάνει λάθος (και αυτοαναιρείται) αν κρίνω από τις ενέργειες του "κοινού" βλέπω τι έπαθε η 3 Ε (Coca Cola) πόσο πολύ την χτυπήσατε που έκλεισε τα εργοστάσια και πήγε στο εξωτερικό αφήνοντας εργαζόμενους χωρίς δουλεία και χωρίς χρήματα ενώ η εταιρεία κάνει μια χαρά τζίρο (από ελλάδα) και το βλέπω και σε προσωπικό επίπεδο καθώς ίσως είμαι και ο μόνος που πίνω αναψυκτικά όπως λούξ ή έψα αλλά και μπύρες όπως φιξ η απλά ελληνικό κρασί ή τσίπουρο

τα ίδια βλέπω να συμβαίνουν και σε άλλες παρόμοιες επιχειρήσεις

άρα τι κάνετε? απλά μια τρύπα στο νερό ενώ αυτό που κάνω εγώ και άλλοι τους πονάει (αν εφαρμοστεί από αρκετά μεγάλο κοινό θα τους πονέσει ακόμα περισσότερο)

----------


## blade_

> Μπορεί για κάποιους να είναι αμπελοφιλοσοφίες του καναπέ μου αυτά που λέω δυστυχώς όμως η πραγματικότητα είναι πολύ διαφορετική καθώς εγώ δεν κάθομαι σε κανέναν αναπαυτικό καναπέ αντιθέτως θα έλεγα ότι δουλεύω με πολύ χειρότερες εργασιακές συνθήκες (3 ευρώ την ώρα) καθημερινά από το πρωί έως το βράδυ υπό οποιαδήποτε συνθήκες έξω στους δρόμους (κατόπιν επιλογής μου) γιατί αν δεν ήθελα αυτή την δουλεία θα μπορούσα να μοιράζω φυλλάδια για πολύ λιγότερα χρήματα ή να πουλάω πράγματα σε πάγκο στην λαϊκή αγορά ή απλά αν είμαι άνεργος.
> 
> ενώ οι εργαζόμενοι της συγκεκριμένης αλυσίδας καταστημάτων οι οποίοι παίρνουν μισθό κάθε μήνα έχουν και την ασφάλιση τους και τα ένσημα τους.
> 
> ωστόσο από την δικιά μου μεριά η αντίδραση μου στις συνθήκες με τους μισθούς πείνας και τις εργασιακές συνθήκες είναι να κάνω μποϊκοτάζ (να μην ψωνίζω) σε εταιρείες που εκμεταλλεύονται τους εργαζόμενους τους καθώς για μένα αυτό που τους πονάει είναι το χρήμα (τζίρος)
> 
> αν εσείς υπερασπίζεστε τους εργαζόμενους αλλά παράλληλα ψωνίζετε από τέτοιες εταιρείες να με συγχωρείτε κάπου κάνετε κάτι λάθος (έτσι δεν θα υποχρεώσετε κανέναν εργοδότη να δώσει καλύτερους μισθούς ή συνθήκες εργασίας)
> 
> πάντως εγώ δεν παρεξηγώ τον φίλο πιο πάνω που τα λέει καλά στην θεωρία γιατί στην πράξη κάνει λάθος (και αυτοαναιρείται) αν κρίνω από τις ενέργειες του "κοινού" βλέπω τι έπαθε η 3 Ε (Coca Cola) πόσο πολύ την χτυπήσατε που έκλεισε τα εργοστάσια και πήγε στο εξωτερικό αφήνοντας εργαζόμενους χωρίς δουλεία και χωρίς χρήματα ενώ η εταιρεία κάνει μια χαρά τζίρο (από ελλάδα) και το βλέπω και σε προσωπικό επίπεδο καθώς ίσως είμαι και ο μόνος που πίνω αναψυκτικά όπως λούξ ή έψα αλλά και μπύρες όπως φιξ η απλά ελληνικό κρασί ή τσίπουρο
> ...


δυστυχως δε σκεφτονται ολοι σαν κ σενα.ολοι γκρινιαζουν για την κατασταση και συμπονουν τους εργαζομενους,αλλα τα ψυγεια ειναι γεματα κοκακολα,ο υπολογιστης ειναι τουρμποξ(ναι το ακουσα κ αυτο  :Razz: ) και χθες βγηκαν χαρουμενοι να κανουν τα ψωνια τους,σα να ηταν καθημερινη.

----------


## bromiaris1gr

> Αν κάνουμε κάτι μαζικό δηλαδή, δεν θα μειωθεί ο τζίρος. Πως κατάφερες να αυτοαναιρεθείς μόνος σου σε 5 γραμμές?


Σύντροφε μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες τίποτα από όσα έγραψε ο φίλος *Verde*.
Δεν μίλησε γενικά και αόριστα για μποϊκοτάζ… αλλά για οργανωμένη μαζική κίνηση, συγκεκριμένη ημέρα, με συγκεκριμένη ανακοίνωση για ποιον λόγο γίνετε αυτή η κίνηση, ώστε να πάρει το μήνυμα η εργοδοσία.

----------


## Zus

> Σύντροφε μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες τίποτα από όσα έγραψε ο φίλος *Verde*.
> Δεν μίλησε γενικά και αόριστα για μποϊκοτάζ… αλλά για οργανωμένη μαζική κίνηση, συγκεκριμένη ημέρα, με συγκεκριμένη ανακοίνωση για ποιον λόγο γίνετε αυτή η κίνηση, ώστε να πάρει το μήνυμα η εργοδοσία.


Δεν είμαστε σύντροφοι.

----------


## bromiaris1gr

> Πάντως το να λεμε γενικά κι αόριστα μην ψωνίζετε κλπ κλπ όχι μονο δεν ωφελεί τους εργαζόμενους της συγκεκριμένης αλυσίδας αλλα αντίθετα μεγαλώνει τα προβλήματα τους καθώς μειώσεις στο τζίρο της επιχειρήσης θα έχουν σαν αποτέλεσμα μειώσεις μισθών, απολύσεις, λουκέτα καταστημάτων, μεγαλύτερη πίεση κλπ κλπ... Άρα το αποτέλεσμα θα ειναι εντελώς το αντίθετο...
> Αν θέλαμε να είμασταν σοβαροί καταναλωτές και να κάναμε ουσιαστικά κάτι, θα μπορούσαμε να οργανώσουμε μια συγκεκριμένη ημερα που θα λέγαμε οτι δεν θα ψωνίσει κανεις απο το συγκεκριμένο κατάστημα για τους συγκεκριμένους λόγους... Μονο έτσι πιέζεται η επιχείρηση, γινεται γνωστό το προβλημα στο ευρύ κοινό και επίσης δεν επιρεαζονται οι θέσεις ή οι μισθοί των εργαζομένων!
> Όλα τα υπόλοιπα ειναι αμπελοφιλοσοφίες απο τον καναπέ μας..





> Αν κάνουμε κάτι μαζικό δηλαδή, δεν θα μειωθεί ο τζίρος. Πως κατάφερες να αυτοαναιρεθείς μόνος σου σε 5 γραμμές?





> Σύντροφε μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες τίποτα από όσα έγραψε ο φίλος *Verde*.
> Δεν μίλησε γενικά και αόριστα για μποϊκοτάζ… αλλά για οργανωμένη μαζική κίνηση, συγκεκριμένη ημέρα, με συγκεκριμένη ανακοίνωση για ποιον λόγο γίνετε αυτή η κίνηση, ώστε να πάρει το μήνυμα η εργοδοσία.





> Δεν είμαστε σύντροφοι.



Σου ζητώ συγγνώμη που σε αποκάλεσα σύντροφο, ανακαλώ και αναδιατυπώνω.
Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες τίποτα από όσα έγραψε ο φίλος *Verde*.
Δεν μίλησε γενικά και αόριστα για μποϊκοτάζ… αλλά για οργανωμένη μαζική κίνηση, συγκεκριμένη ημέρα, με συγκεκριμένη ανακοίνωση για ποιον λόγο γίνετε αυτή η κίνηση, ώστε να πάρει το μήνυμα η εργοδοσία.

----------


## Zus

> Σου ζητώ συγγνώμη που σε αποκάλεσα σύντροφο, ανακαλώ και αναδιατυπώνω.
> Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες τίποτα από όσα έγραψε ο φίλος *Verde*.
> Δεν μίλησε γενικά και αόριστα για μποϊκοτάζ… αλλά για οργανωμένη μαζική κίνηση, συγκεκριμένη ημέρα, με συγκεκριμένη ανακοίνωση για ποιον λόγο γίνετε αυτή η κίνηση, ώστε να πάρει το μήνυμα η εργοδοσία.


Δεκτή η συγνώμη σου. 

Αν και καλύτερα θα ήταν να περιμένουμε τον Verde, καθώς δεν είμαστε δικηγόροι του, θα πω την γνώμη μου.

Η όλη πρότασή του, αρχίζει από λάθος βάση. Αν πριν ακόμα οργανωθεί κάτι, κυριαρχεί ο φόβος και η αντίδραση του ανθρωποφάγου επιχειρηματία στον μειωμένο τζίρο, ως αποτέλεσμα του μποϊκοτάζ, το χάσαμε το παιχνίδι. Το έργο έχει χιλιοπαιχτεί. Προσοχή μην φύγουν τα εργοστάσια, προσοχή μην φύγουν τα καράβια, προσοχή μην φύγουν τα golden boys. Δεν σέβεσαι τίποτα και κανέναν? Στα τσακίδια.

Από κει και πέρα δόξα τους θεούς, μέσα για την ενημέρωση του καταναλωτικού κοινού υπάρχουν άφθονα. Οι ολιγόωρες απεργίες, τα ολιγόωρα μποϊκοτάζ δεν οδηγούν πουθενά. Το πιθανότερο είναι στις 00:01 της επόμενης μέρας, να ολοκληρωθούν οι παραγγελίες που.. συγκρατήθηκαν την προηγούμενη.

Περιμένω πάντως τον Verde, να μας απαντήσει για ποιον λόγο δεν θα ενοχληθεί ο επιχειρηματίας με την μείωση τζίρου του ημερήσιου μπουκοτάζ? Μήπως επειδή ξέρει ότι δεν θα χάσει απολύτως τίποτα?

----------


## Atheros

Πολύ σύντομα εμείς οι εργαζόμενοι θα παίζουμε λύρα και το ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ θα χορεύει πεντοζάλη....

----------


## ASFE

Αααα αργησα να το διαβασω το θεμα..Και τους εσκασα 500 πριν λιγες μερες..Για μνημες,kai 2 δισκους!!!

----------


## Verde

Το ημερισιο μποιοκταζ κατοπιν προβολης και σωστης οργανωσης πετυχαινει μειωση τζιρου με συγκεκριμενο σκοπο.
Αντιθετα μια γενικη πτωση τζιρου απο σκορπια ατομα μπορει να αιτιολογηθει απο την οποιαδηποτε εταιρεια ως πτωση τζιρου λογο οικονομικής κρισης...

Δεν νομιζω να αυτοναναιρουμαι σε κανενα σημειο... γιατι μιλαω για κατι πολυ στοχευμενο! Ισως να μην το καταλαβε καποιος.
τετοια γεγονοτα στο εξωτερικο ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ!
βεβαια εκει υπαρχουν πολυ δυνατες ενωσεις καταναλωτων... εδω παλι εχουμε δυνατα συνδικατα εργατοπατερων-κοπροσκυλων-μελοντικων υπουργων :Razz:

----------


## petran_18

Να αναδείξουν οι εργαζόμενοι στο Πλαίσιο, σωματεία και συνδικαλιστές που θα τραβήξουν μπροστά τον αγώνα τους για καλύτερες συνθήκες εργασίας, να το προβάλλουν προς τα έξω και να κερδίσουν την υποστήριξη  άλλων συνδικάτων και του απλού κόσμου (που αν απαιτηθεί/αποφασιστεί θα γίνει και μπουκοτάζ) δεν παίζει; Αλλά τι λέμε ρε παιδιά; Εδώ κλείνεις τα μαγαζιά Κυριακή και ο κόσμος ουρλιάζει γιατί δεν τον νοιάζει ο εργαζόμενος. Τώρα θα γίνει και μπουκοτάζ; Ας πάμε πρώτα απο τα αυτονόητα με την οργάνωση των εργαζομένων και την δική τους θέληση για αγώνα και βλέπουμε ποιοι είναι εδώ να τους στηρίξουν.

----------


## blade_

> Αααα αργησα να το διαβασω το θεμα..Και τους εσκασα 500 πριν λιγες μερες..Για μνημες,kai 2 δισκους!!!


χωρις παρεξηγηση..αλλα τοσα χρονια δεν ειχε αντιληφθει οτι κατι δε παει καλα στο συγκεκριμενο μαγαζι?

----------


## ASFE

Επειδη κατα κυριο λογο ψωνιζω Online δεν ειχα αντιλειφθει πολυ αυτα για τις πιεσεις στους υπαλληλους κλπ.
Απλα επειδη ειχα και ενα μεγαλο πιστωτικο απο μια επιδοτηση το χρησιμοποιουσα.
Τωρα πιστωτικο τελος και μετα απο αυτα που ειδα θα απεχω και εγω.

υγ αυτο που με ειχε ξενισει ειναι οτι επαψε να φερνει γνωστα brands και εφερνε κατα κυριο λογο τουβλα X

----------


## Godian

μονο που εχουν τα προιοντα τουβλο-χ με ενα χρονο εγγυηση ανεξαρτητου τιμης . για εμενα εχει φαει ακυρο απο πολυ καιρο. ουτε πανακια δεν αγοραζω

----------


## blade_

κατ αρχας μονο που μπαινεις μεσα και σε ζαλιζει μεχρι και ο σεκιουριτας ,δε μπαινω καν.ξερω φιλο που δουλευει μεσα και ξερω τι πιεση τρωει να πρηζει τους παντες..πως βλεπεις την ταινια ,τον λυκο της wall street?τετοιο πρηξιμο απο πανω..

----------


## jap

Κι εσύ καιρό έχεις να πας. Στον Πειραιά τουλάχιστον είχαν μια κοπέλα greeter, σε στυλ αμερικάνικο, σεκιουριτάδες δεν είδα. Εγώ είχα να πάω μήηηηνες, και δεν είχαν και αυτό που έψαχνα.

----------


## blade_

ναι εννοειται.ουτε απο εξω προσπαθω να μη περναω.μονο σε ενα παμπλικ παω(που επισης αντιπαθω ,εχω και πολυ καλη ιστορια με δεδικασμενο πλεον, φιλου μου) αιθεριες υπαρξεις  :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δεκτή η συγνώμη σου. 
> 
> Αν και καλύτερα θα ήταν να περιμένουμε τον Verde, καθώς δεν είμαστε δικηγόροι του, θα πω την γνώμη μου.
> 
> Η όλη πρότασή του, αρχίζει από λάθος βάση. Αν πριν ακόμα οργανωθεί κάτι, κυριαρχεί ο φόβος και η αντίδραση του ανθρωποφάγου επιχειρηματία στον μειωμένο τζίρο, ως αποτέλεσμα του μποϊκοτάζ, το χάσαμε το παιχνίδι. Το έργο έχει χιλιοπαιχτεί. Προσοχή μην φύγουν τα εργοστάσια, προσοχή μην φύγουν τα καράβια, προσοχή μην φύγουν τα golden boys. Δεν σέβεσαι τίποτα και κανέναν? Στα τσακίδια.
> 
> Από κει και πέρα δόξα τους θεούς, μέσα για την ενημέρωση του καταναλωτικού κοινού υπάρχουν άφθονα. Οι ολιγόωρες απεργίες, τα ολιγόωρα μποϊκοτάζ δεν οδηγούν πουθενά. Το πιθανότερο είναι στις 00:01 της επόμενης μέρας, να ολοκληρωθούν οι παραγγελίες που.. συγκρατήθηκαν την προηγούμενη.
> 
> Περιμένω πάντως τον Verde, να μας απαντήσει για ποιον λόγο δεν θα ενοχληθεί ο επιχειρηματίας με την μείωση τζίρου του ημερήσιου μπουκοτάζ? Μήπως επειδή ξέρει ότι δεν θα χάσει απολύτως τίποτα?


να προσθέσω ότι αυτό περί κάτι οργανωμένου μποϊκοτάζ το κάνουν ήδη οι εργαζόμενοι στα εργοστάσια της 3 Ε (coca cola) τα αποτελέσματα τα βλέπω καθημερινά καρφάκι δεν καίγεται στην 3 Ε καθώς κερδίζει τρέλα λεφτά εις υγείαν των κορόιδων.

----------


## Thodoris92

> ναι εννοειται.ουτε απο εξω προσπαθω να μη περναω.μονο σε ενα παμπλικ παω(που επισης αντιπαθω ,εχω και πολυ καλη ιστορια με δεδικασμενο πλεον, φιλου μου) αιθεριες υπαρξεις


Πάμπλικ δεν τα συμπάθησα ποτέ,παλιά που ήταν multirama πήγαινα που και που.Πλαίσιο δεν πάω γιατί με το που μπαίνω μέσα νιώθω κυριολεκτικά τεράστια πίεση,πλέον αγοράζω τα πάντα απο e-shop.

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγώ δεν συμπαθώ πάντως τα public (καθώς όσες φορές έκανα ηλεκτρονική αγορά με παράδοση στο σπίτι κατέληξα να παραλάβω το δέμα από τα γραφεία της εταιρείας ταχυμεταφορών ο ίδιος αντί να μου το φέρουν?

με το πλαίσιο δεν υπήρχε το θέμα αυτό 

ενώ με άλλες ελληνικές εταιρείες που έτυχε να κάνω κάτι αγορές (δεν θέλω να συζητήσω τι έγινε με τις ηλεκτρονικές αγορές και την παράδοση) γιατί θα πέσει πολύ γέλιο....

πιο γρήγορα παρέλαβα προιόν που αγόρασα μέσω του e-bay.

----------


## Burning Skies

Υπαρχουν πολλα μικροτερα καταστηματα με ανταγωνιστικες τιμες και πολυ καλυτερη αντιμετωπιση του πελατη.

----------


## Zer0c00L

το ξέρω φίλε μου (προσπαθώ να ψωνίζω από τέτοια καταστήματα) δυστυχώς όμως είναι λίγα τα καλά "μικρά" οι περισσότεροι είναι χειρότεροι από τους "μεγάλους" για αυτό το τελευταίο καιρό ψωνίζω μέσω του διαδικτύου από το εξωτερικό.

----------


## Manvol

Θα συμφωνήσω με τους προλαλήσαντες όσον αφορά το θέμα της πίεσης που ασκείται στον πελάτη με την επίπλαστη και ασφυκτική "ευγένεια" των πωλητών. Δεν είναι μόνο ενοχλητικό όλο αυτό το σκηνικό, θα το χαρακτήριζα γλοιώδες. Υπήρξαν περιπτώσεις που δεν μπήκα σε κατάστημα πλαίσιο (ενώ περνούσα από μπροστά και θα ήθελα να ρίξω μια ματιά), ακριβώς λόγω αυτού του δυσάρεστου για μένα κλίματος.

----------


## man with no name

Eγώ απορώ οι διοικούντες του πλαισίου δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν ότι αυτή η ασφυκτική πίεση στον υπάλληλο και κατόπιν στον πελάτη φέρνει το εντελώς αντίθετο αποτέλεσμα;
Αυτή η τακτική σε κάνει να μην θες να περάσεις ούτε απ' έξω,τι να πώ λίγο μυαλό δεν έχουν;

----------


## tiffany

> Eγώ απορώ οι διοικούντες του πλαισίου δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν ότι αυτή η ασφυκτική πίεση στον υπάλληλο και κατόπιν στον πελάτη φέρνει το εντελώς αντίθετο αποτέλεσμα;
> Αυτή η τακτική σε κάνει να μην θες να περάσεις ούτε απ' έξω,τι να πώ λίγο μυαλό δεν έχουν;


Για εσένα κι εμένα ΝΑΙ είναι γλοιώδης.

Για τον άσχετο όμως δεν είναι. Θα του την πέσουν κατ' ευθείαν και θα του πασάρουν ότι γουστάρουν. Και θα καμαρώνει διότι τον εξυπηρέτησαν αμέσως τα γατόνια και εσύ στο μικρό μαγαζάκι κοίταξες να του πουλήσεις το X προιόν που είναι πιο ακριβό. Ξέρεις σε πόσους λέω και εγώ να μην ψωνίζουν από αλυσίδες λόγω ακρίβειας και προμηθειών και με γράφουν;

Τους εξηγώ πως δουλεύουν αυτές οι εταιρίες και είναι σαν να μιλάω σε ντουβάρια. Αυτοί όμως κοιτάνε τις "τιμές" και την "εξυπηρέτηση" και δεν τους νοιάζει τι λέμε εμείς.

Πλέον Πλαίσιο και γενικά μεγάλα μαγαζιά τα αντιμετωπίζω μόνο σαν βιτρίνες. Μπαίνω Skroutz, διαλέγω, δοκιμάζω σε αυτούς και αγοράζω όπου βρω φτηνότερα.

----------


## man with no name

Έχεις δίκιο σ' αυτά που λες αλλά κάποιοι γνωστοί μου που είναι άσχετοι με το άθλημα έχουν αγανακτήσει μ' αυτή την ασφυκτική εξυπηρέτηση και το σώνει και καλά να αγοράσεις μόνο τούβλο-x.

----------


## Jim Black

> Πλέον Πλαίσιο και γενικά μεγάλα μαγαζιά τα αντιμετωπίζω μόνο σαν βιτρίνες. Μπαίνω Skroutz, διαλέγω, δοκιμάζω σε αυτούς και αγοράζω όπου βρω φτηνότερα.


That's the right way.  :One thumb up:

----------


## billxe_1

Δεν περίμενα και κάτι λιγότερο.

----------


## Panos207

Ειναι απλό ρε παιδιά μην ψώνιζε ταξί απο εκεί

----------


## Zer0c00L

δυστυχώς εργασιακός μεσαίωνας δεν επικρατεί μόνο στην ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ όλες οι εταιρείες αυτού του είδους (αλυσίδες) συμπεριφέρονται με το χειρότερο τρόπο στους εργαζόμενους τους

ωράριο που δεν ανταποκρίνεται στον μισθό , απόλυση με το παραμικρό , κτλ...

προσωπικά δεν ψωνίζω από καμία "αλυσίδα" καταστημάτων αλλά μέσω του skroutz.gr βρίσκω μικρά και συνοικιακά μαγαζιά που έχουν και τις καλύτερες τιμές 
οι αλυσίδες καταστημάτων για μένα τρώνε άκυρο καθώς δεν σέβονται τον εργαζόμενο

αυτό θα έπρεπε να το εφαρμόζεται όλοι/ες ως μοχλό πίεσης σε αυτού του είδους τους εργοδότες (γιατί αργά ή γρήγορα μπορεί να πέσετε και εσείς σε τέτοιο εργοδότη)

----------


## vampira

> αυτό θα έπρεπε να το εφαρμόζεται όλοι/ες ως μοχλό πίεσης σε αυτού του είδους τους εργοδότες (γιατί αργά ή γρήγορα μπορεί να πέσετε και εσείς σε τέτοιο εργοδότη)


+1 από εμένα. Χρόνια το εφαρμόζω. Όχι αλυσίδες, για όποιον πέσει στο αυτί μου και ας δώσω ένα ευρώ παραπάνω. Η λογική μου είναι απλή: αν δεν σέβεται τον εργαζόμενό του, θα σέβεται τον πελάτη;

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> αν δεν σέβεται τον εργαζόμενό του, θα σέβεται τον πελάτη;


Χαρακτηριστική περίπτωση τέτοιου μαγαζιού είναι το amazon. Υποδειγματική εξυπηρέτηση στον πελάτη & καταγγελίες για κακές συνθήκες στους χαμηλά στην ιεραρχία εργαζομένους.

----------


## DB7

Το amazon είναι no1 στον κόσμο . Δύσκολο μου φαίνεται να έχει κακές συνθηκές στους εργαζόμενους

----------


## zoxir

> Το amazon είναι no1 στον κόσμο . Δύσκολο μου φαίνεται να έχει κακές συνθηκές στους εργαζόμενους


Οι εργαζόμενοι στις αποθήκες της amazon είναι σε χειρότερη μοίρα από τους σκλάβους στις φυτείες του νότου των ΗΠΑ. Κάνε μια γρήγορη αναζήτηση να δεις τι παίζει.

----------


## OxAp0d0

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από DB7
> 
> 
> Το amazon είναι no1 στον κόσμο . Δύσκολο μου φαίνεται να έχει κακές συνθηκές στους εργαζόμενους
> 
> 
> Οι εργαζόμενοι στις αποθήκες της amazon είναι σε χειρότερη μοίρα από τους σκλάβους στις φυτείες του νότου των ΗΠΑ. Κάνε μια γρήγορη αναζήτηση να δεις τι παίζει.


Μέχρι και νεοναζί είχαν συστρατεύσει από το amazon για να τραμπουκίζουν τους υπαλλήλους.

----------


## PopManiac

> Μέχρι και νεοναζί είχαν συστρατεύσει από το amazon για να τραμπουκίζουν τους υπαλλήλους.




Off Topic


		Όχι ολούθε στην Άμαζον αλλά στα σημεία που πακετάρονται και διανέμονται δέματα και μέχρι στιγμής νομίζω στην Γερμανία (εκτός και αν υπάρχουν αντίστοιχες καταγγελίες και για αλλού και μου διέφυγαν)

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Το amazon είναι no1 στον κόσμο . Δύσκολο μου φαίνεται να έχει κακές συνθηκές στους εργαζόμενους


κρατα μικρο καλαθι...

καποτε τα ιδια ελεγαν και για την apple οταν βγηκε ομως η βρωμα τι κανει στην κινα πολλοι αλλαξαν γνωμη

ετσι συμβαινει και για την amazon αλλα και αλλες εταιρειες

απλα οι ξενες εταιρειες στις ξενες χωρες ειναι δυσκολο καθως εκει υπαρχει νομοθεσια και εφαρμοζεται απο ολους

σε αντιθεση με εδω που αυτοι που εχουν το χρημα κανουν οτι θελουν

----------


## aroutis

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Όχι ολούθε στην Άμαζον αλλά στα σημεία που πακετάρονται και διανέμονται δέματα και μέχρι στιγμής νομίζω στην Γερμανία (εκτός και αν υπάρχουν αντίστοιχες καταγγελίες και για αλλού και μου διέφυγαν)


Στη γερμανία είναι γνωστές οι καταγγελίες για την Amazon, γενικά η Amazon έχει πολύ ασχημες συνθήκες.

----------


## alexgk

Ο Μάικλ Μάρμοτ, κορυφαίος ειδικός της Βρετανίας για το στρες στην εργασία, ανέφερε οι συνθήκες στην αποθήκη της Amazon «συγκεντρώνουν όλα τα άσχημα στοιχεία μαζί : αυξημένο κίνδυνο για πνευματικές και σωματικές ασθένειες».

Ύστερα από μια νυχτερινή βάρδια 10,5 ωρών ο δημοσιογράφος είπε: «Κατάφερα να περπατήσω ή να τρεκλίσω σχεδόν 18 χιλιόμετρα χθες. Τα πόδια μου με ενοχλούν περισσότερο απ' οτιδήποτε άλλο».

Η απάντηση της Amazon δεν άργησε, αναφέροντας ότι η ασφάλεια των εργαζομένων της αποτελεί «την πρώτη προτεραιότητα» και πως «μερικοί αναζητούν τις θέσεις αυτές διότι απολαμβάνουν την δραστήρια φύση της δουλειάς…». 

http://www.sport-fm.gr/article/ergaz...-Amazon/735371
Θα σταματούσατε τις αγορές σας αν η Amazon επανέφερε τα δωρεάν μεταφορικά; Εγώ όχι γιατί δε μου το επιτρέπουν τα οικονομικά. Αν όμως μου το επέτρεπαν, θα έτρωγε μαύρο η Amazon.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ο Μάικλ Μάρμοτ, κορυφαίος ειδικός της Βρετανίας για το στρες στην εργασία, ανέφερε οι συνθήκες στην αποθήκη της Amazon «συγκεντρώνουν όλα τα άσχημα στοιχεία μαζί : αυξημένο κίνδυνο για πνευματικές και σωματικές ασθένειες».
> 
> Ύστερα από μια νυχτερινή βάρδια 10,5 ωρών ο δημοσιογράφος είπε: «Κατάφερα να περπατήσω ή να τρεκλίσω σχεδόν 18 χιλιόμετρα χθες. Τα πόδια μου με ενοχλούν περισσότερο απ' οτιδήποτε άλλο».
> 
> Η απάντηση της Amazon δεν άργησε, αναφέροντας ότι η ασφάλεια των εργαζομένων της αποτελεί «την πρώτη προτεραιότητα» και πως «μερικοί αναζητούν τις θέσεις αυτές διότι απολαμβάνουν την δραστήρια φύση της δουλειάς…». 
> 
> http://www.sport-fm.gr/article/ergaz...-Amazon/735371
> Θα σταματούσατε τις αγορές σας αν η Amazon επανέφερε τα δωρεάν μεταφορικά; Εγώ όχι γιατί δε μου το επιτρέπουν τα οικονομικά. Αν όμως μου το επέτρεπαν, θα έτρωγε μαύρο η Amazon.


εγω το κανω σε οποια εταιρεια δεν σεβεται τους εργαζομενους της (με την απλη λογικη οτι στην θεση τους θα μπορουσα να ειμαι εγω ο γιος μου η κορη μου)

----------


## alexgk

> εγω το κανω σε οποια εταιρεια δεν σεβεται τους εργαζομενους της (με την απλη λογικη οτι στην θεση τους θα μπορουσα να ειμαι εγω ο γιος μου η κορη μου)



Σωστά το θέτεις φίλε μου το θέμα. Όμως στο σημερινό παγκοσμιοποιημένο κόσμο, που όλα σχεδόν φτιάχνονται στην Κίνα στην οποία επικρατεί εργασιακός μεσαίωνας, θα μέναμε σχεδόν με τίποτα. Οι "εκλεγμένες" κυβερνήσεις ευνοούν τους επιχειρηματίες με ψήφιση αντιεργατικών νόμων και συνθηκών ασφαλείας. Όσες είναι σωστές είναι μετρημένες στα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού. Τι επιλογές έχεις λοιπόν αν συνυπολογίσεις και το χαμηλό πλέον εισόδημα του μέσου πολίτη;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Σωστά το θέτεις φίλε μου το θέμα. Όμως στο σημερινό παγκοσμιοποιημένο κόσμο, που όλα σχεδόν φτιάχνονται στην Κίνα στην οποία επικρατεί εργασιακός μεσαίωνας, θα μέναμε σχεδόν με τίποτα. Οι "εκλεγμένες" κυβερνήσεις ευνοούν τους επιχειρηματίες με ψήφιση αντιεργατικών νόμων και συνθηκών ασφαλείας. Όσες είναι σωστές είναι μετρημένες στα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού. Τι επιλογές έχεις λοιπόν αν συνυπολογίσεις και το χαμηλό πλέον εισόδημα του μέσου πολίτη;


προς το παρων εφαρμοζω αυτο που ειπα δεν αγοραζω απο κανεναν που δεν σεβεται τους εργαζομενους του ειτε ελληνα ειτε ξενο

το διαδικτυο ειναι μεγαλη πηγη ενημερωσης και αναζητησης (αν ξερεις τι θες και τι ψαχνεις)

----------


## alexgk

Και τηλεόραση, κινητό, αυτοκίνητο, μοτοσυκλέτα, ρούχα;

----------


## Catchphrase

> προς το παρων εφαρμοζω αυτο που ειπα δεν αγοραζω απο κανεναν που δεν *σεβεται τους εργαζομενους* του ειτε ελληνα ειτε ξενο
> 
> το διαδικτυο ειναι μεγαλη πηγη ενημερωσης και αναζητησης (αν ξερεις τι θες και τι ψαχνεις)


Και πως ξέρεις ότι το μαγαζί (και οι προμηθευτές του φυσικά) που βρίσκεις στο διαδίκτυο σέβεται τους εργαζόμενους;;; Μήπως ζητάς να σου στείλουν υπεύθυνη δήλωση που να στο επιβεβαιώνουν πρώτα;

----------


## Godian

> Και πως ξέρεις ότι το μαγαζί (και οι προμηθευτές του φυσικά) που βρίσκεις στο διαδίκτυο σέβεται τους εργαζόμενους;;; Μήπως ζητάς να σου στείλουν υπεύθυνη δήλωση που να στο επιβεβαιώνουν πρώτα;


Εννοει για αυτούς που γνωρίζει ρε παιδια.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Εννοει για αυτούς που γνωρίζει ρε παιδια.


πολυ σωστα αναφερει ο φιλος

εξαλλου μαγαζια που ψωνιζω διαδικτυακα για πιο φτηνα εχουν και φυσικη παρουσια ετσι μπορω να επιβεβαιωσω καποια πραγματα σχετικα με το μαγαζι και αν ειναι τοσο μαγκας το αφεντικο ναι μπορει να με ξεγελασει μια φορα...δυο την τριτη ομως εφαγε μαυρο...

οπως τρωνε οι μεγαλοι....

- - - Updated - - -




> Και τηλεόραση, κινητό, αυτοκίνητο, μοτοσυκλέτα, ρούχα;


αυτοκινητο/μοτοσυκλετα για μενα ειναι ειδος πολυτελειας ετσι δεν εχω...καθως με το μεροκαματο (3-4 ευρω την ωρα) δεν μου περισσευουν για αγορα και συντηρηση.

ετσι κινουμαι με τα μεσα μαζικης μεταφορας (καρτα απεριοριστων διαδρομων που μου την πληρωνει ο εργοδοτης μου)

προσφατα πηρα smartphne και tablet μεγιστης αξιας 200 ευρω

ρουχα αγοραζω απο την λαικη αγορα της γειτονιας μου οπως και παππουτσια

το διαδικτυο το χρησιμοποιω κυριως για αγορες που το χομπι μου την πληροφορικη και τις κονσολες (ετσι και οι αγορες μου ειναι γυρω απο τους υπολογιστες/κονσολες/παιχνιδια)

τηλεοραση εχω και σπανια την ανοιγω....ευτυχως χρησιμευει και για οθονη του υπολογιστη...

----------


## ntoremi

> προσφατα πηρα smartphne και tablet μεγιστης αξιας 200 ευρω


που φτιαχτηκαν σε καποιο κινεζικο εργοστασιο οπου εργαζομενοι/σκλαβοι δουλευουν 20 ωρες τη μερα για 1$ το μηνα



> ρουχα αγοραζω απο την λαικη αγορα της γειτονιας μου οπως και παππουτσια


που επισης φτιαχτηκαν σε καποιο κινεζικο εργοστασιο οπου εργαζομενοι/σκλαβοι δουλευουν 20 ωρες τη μερα για 1$ το μηνα.

Ξερω ξερω: ζητω η πρωτη-φορα-αριστερα, ζητω το κανω-αντισταση-απο-τον-καναπε-και-το-πληκτρολογιο... κλπ

----------


## Godian

> που φτιαχτηκαν σε καποιο κινεζικο εργοστασιο οπου εργαζομενοι/σκλαβοι δουλευουν 20 ωρες τη μερα για 1$ το μηνα
> 
> που επισης φτιαχτηκαν σε καποιο κινεζικο εργοστασιο οπου εργαζομενοι/σκλαβοι δουλευουν 20 ωρες τη μερα για 1$ το μηνα.
> 
> Ξερω ξερω: ζητω η πρωτη-φορα-αριστερα, ζητω το κανω-αντισταση-απο-τον-καναπε-και-το-πληκτρολογιο... κλπ


Και εσύ αυτός κάνεις τώρα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Και εσύ αυτός κάνεις τώρα όμως


σε ευχαριστω που σχολιασες την απαντηση του φιλου και συνομιλητη μας καθως μαλλον δεν εχει καταλαβει οτι χρησιμοποιει εχει κατασκευαστει στην κινα ειτε του αρεσει ειτε οχι

ο υπολογιστης που χρησιμοποιει για να μπαινει εδω

το κινητο του

το tablet του

το ρουτερ που χρησιμοποιει για να συνδεθει με το διαδικτυο

μεχρι και ο σερβερ που φιλοξενει την σελιδα αυτη

οσο για το πρωτη φορα αριστερα και λοιπα δεν θα τα σχολιασω καθως δεν με αφορουν καθως δεν ειμαι αριστερος ασχετα και αν συμφωνω γιατι η αριστερα τελικα θελει να εφαρμοσει τα αυτονοητα που επι 40 χρονια δεν τα εφαρμοζε η ΝΔ-ΠΑΣΟΚ

και θα γινω αριστερος αν ο Α.Τσιπρας (ΣΥΡΙΖΑ) εφαρμοσει το προγραμμα που υποσχεθηκε προεκλογικα και στειλει στην δικαιοσυνη οσους καταχραστηκαν δημοσιο χρημα

τα περι αντιστασης απο τον καναπε/κρεβατι του τα επιστρεφω καθως δεν ισχυουν σε εμενα που κατεβηκα στους δρομους για να διαμαρτυρηθω ειρηνικα που εχασα την δουλεια μου απο την ΝΔ-ΠΑΣΟΚ και εστειλαν τα ΜΑΤ να μου ριξουν κροτου-λαμψης και χημικα

οσο για την κινα και τους μισθους που παιρνουν οι κινεζοι μην ανησυχεις καθως οι "φιλοι" μας στην ευρωπη που τοσο αγαπαει η ΝΔ/ΠΑΣΟΚ αυτο σκοπευουν να κανουν σε εμας να γινουμε οι κινεζοι της ευρωπης και η ελλαδα η κινα της ευρωπης για αυτο καλο ειναι να προσεχει ο φιλος να μην δουλευει για ενα πιατο ρυζι...

----------


## ntoremi

> Και εσύ αυτός κάνεις τώρα όμως


Εσυ κατι θες να πεις, αλλα το συντακτικο σε εμποδιζει...?

----------


## Zer0c00L

απλα σου λεει οτι κανεις τα ιδια που μου προσαπτεις εσυ

επισης δεν ειμαστε κινα ακομα....οταν γινουμε κινα τοτε συζηταμε

προς το παρων ειμαστε ελλαδα και μιλαμε για μεγαλες (πολυεθνικες) και μικρομεσαιες επιχειρησεις πως συμπεριφερονται στους εργαζομενους τους και πως πρεπει να συμπεριφερθουμε εμεις ως πελατες και ως εργαζομενοι γιατι δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει κανεις απο μας που να ηθελε να δουλεψει σε τετοιο εργοδοτη και με το που να ξεκινα το πρωι για την εργασια του να ριχνει καντηλια μεχρι να τελειωσει

γιατι αυτα που εφαρμοζουν εδω στην ελλαδα οι πολυεθνικες επιχειρησεις δεν τα εφαρμοζουν αλλου γιατι απλα δεν τους παιρνει η εκει νομοθεσια προβλεπει αυστηρες κυρωσεις και ποινες σε αντιθεση με εδω που ειναι ξεφραγκο αμπελι και δεν τηρειται καμια νομοθεσια

----------


## ntoremi

Εγω πώς κανω το ιδιο με σενα? Εγω δεν ισχυριστηκα οτι: "δεν ψωνιζω απο το πλαισιο (γιατι εκμεταλλευεται τους υπαλληλους), αλλα ψωνιζω απο την λαϊκη (που ταχα μου δεν εκμεταλλευεται τους εργαζομενους)". Εσυ ισχυριστηκες αυτο το πολυ αμφιβολο σεναριο, οχι εγω. 
Εγω ψωνιζω απο οπου μου κανει κεφι και οπου βρισκω καλη τιμη και οπου δεν μου σπανε τα νευρα οι υπερβολικου ζηλου πωλητες. Οτι τα περισσοτερα αγαθα μας (ειτε στο πλαισιο, ειτε στο τζαμπο, ειτε στη λαικη ειτε στο αμαζον ειτε στο συνοικιακο μαγαζακι ειτε οπουδηποτε) παραγονται απο κακοπληρωμενους στον τριτο κοσμο, το εχω αποδεχτει. Δεν εχω και πολλες επιλογες αλλωστε... Ολα εκει παραγονται.

----------


## Veldrin

Off Topic


		Έχει πολύ πλάκα να επικαλείσαι το συντακτικό, προσβάλλοντας τον άλλο με τον τρόπο αυτό, την ώρα που ο ίδιος αγνοείς συντακτικό και γραμματική μαζί...

----------


## ntoremi

Off Topic


		Και για σενα εχει πραγματι πολΛΗ πλακα!

----------


## Veldrin

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Και για σενα εχει πραγματι πολΛΗ πλακα!




Off Topic


		Εγώ δεν το χρησιμοποίησα ως επιχείρημα όμως για να προσβάλλω... Πολ-λή εμπάθεια λοιπόν. Κάνε μου τη χάρη και κάνε διάλογο χωρίς ειρωνείες.

----------


## ntoremi

Off Topic


		Εγω δεν χρησιμοποιησα κανενα επιχειρημα για να προσβαλω κανεναν. Το συντακτικο δεν εβγαζε νοημα και επισημανα οτι, ετσι οπως ειχε διατυπωθει το σχολιο, δεν καταλαβαινα τι εννοουσε. Εσυ εκανες κηρυγμα περι γραμματικης/συντακτικου, γραφοντας ενα σπαρταριστα ανορθογραφο μηνυμα. Ας προσεχες. Ή μαλλον ας διαβαζες...

----------


## Godian

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Έχει πολύ πλάκα να επικαλείσαι το συντακτικό, προσβάλλοντας τον άλλο με τον τρόπο αυτό, την ώρα που ο ίδιος αγνοείς συντακτικό και γραμματική μαζί...


Καλή καρδια. 
Μάλλον αγόρασε παιδεία από την κινέζικη μαφία

----------


## Veldrin

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Εγω δεν χρησιμοποιησα κανενα επιχειρημα για να προσβαλω κανεναν. Το συντακτικο δεν εβγαζε νοημα και επισημανα οτι, ετσι οπως ειχε διατυπωθει το σχολιο, δεν καταλαβαινα τι εννοουσε. Εσυ εκανες κηρυγμα περι γραμματικης/συντακτικου, γραφοντας ενα σπαρταριστα ανορθογραφο μηνυμα. Ας προσεχες. Ή μαλλον ας διαβαζες...


Αδιόρθωτος. Όπως είπε και ο Godian, καλή καρδιά.

----------


## ntoremi

Off Topic


		και καλα κρασια! :ROFL:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Εγω πώς κανω το ιδιο με σενα? Εγω δεν ισχυριστηκα οτι: "δεν ψωνιζω απο το πλαισιο (γιατι εκμεταλλευεται τους υπαλληλους), αλλα ψωνιζω απο την λαϊκη (που ταχα μου δεν εκμεταλλευεται τους εργαζομενους)". Εσυ ισχυριστηκες αυτο το πολυ αμφιβολο σεναριο, οχι εγω. 
> Εγω ψωνιζω απο οπου μου κανει κεφι και οπου βρισκω καλη τιμη και οπου δεν μου σπανε τα νευρα οι υπερβολικου ζηλου πωλητες. Οτι τα περισσοτερα αγαθα μας (ειτε στο πλαισιο, ειτε στο τζαμπο, ειτε στη λαικη ειτε στο αμαζον ειτε στο συνοικιακο μαγαζακι ειτε οπουδηποτε) παραγονται απο κακοπληρωμενους στον τριτο κοσμο, το εχω αποδεχτει. Δεν εχω και πολλες επιλογες αλλωστε... Ολα εκει παραγονται.


αν και κανεις το ιδιο απλα δεν το παραδεχεσαι

χαιρομαι που εχεις αποδεχτει το γεγονος οτι ολα κατασκευαζονται σε μια χωρα (κινα) η οποια δεν σεβεται τον εργαζομενο αλλωστε δεν εχουμε επιλογη εκει ολα παραγονται 

στο μονο που θα συμφωνησω κατα ενα μερος ειναι οτι ψωνιζω οπου μου κανει κεφι και οπου βρισκω καλη τιμη 
το μερος που διαφωνω ειναι οτι σε αυτα δεν περιλαμβανονται μεγαλες επιχειρησεις αλλα μικρομεσαιες επιχειρησεις.

- - - Updated - - -



Off Topic



Δεν χρειαζεται να ερχεστε σε αντιπαραθεση αγαπητοι μου φιλοι και συνομιλητες προσωπικα δεν με πειραζουν η ειρωνεια του αγαπητου φιλου και συνομιλητη μου αυτος εκτιθεται καθως δεν εχει επιχειρηματα να αντικρουσει αυτα που του λενε.

Απλα να προσεχει γιατι καμια φορα αυτα που λεμε για τους αλλους γυρνανε στον εαυτο μας 

Επισης του ευχομαι να προσεχει μην εργαστει ποτε για τετοιο εργοδοτη οπως αυτοι του θεματος (γιατι εγω τους νοιωθω και τους καταλαβαινω πως ειναι να εργαζεσαι σε εναν εργοδοτη που με το που ξυπνας το πρωι για να πας στην δουλεια αντι να το κανεις με χαμογελο ριχνεις "καντηλια" μεχρι την ωρα που θα σχολασεις ευτυχως ο συγχωρεμενος πατερας μου με διδαξε καλα να μην κανω δουλεια που να μην την αγαπω ετσι οταν φτασω στο σημειο να ξυπναω και αντι να ειμαι με το χαμογελο να ριχνω "καντηλια" καταλαβαινω οτι ηρθε η ωρα για να αλλαξω εργασια.

----------


## Veldrin

> αν και κανεις το ιδιο απλα δεν το παραδεχεσαι
> 
> χαιρομαι που εχεις αποδεχτει το γεγονος οτι ολα κατασκευαζονται σε μια χωρα (κινα) η οποια δεν σεβεται τον εργαζομενο αλλωστε δεν εχουμε επιλογη εκει ολα παραγονται 
> 
> στο μονο που θα συμφωνησω κατα ενα μερος ειναι οτι ψωνιζω οπου μου κανει κεφι και οπου βρισκω καλη τιμη 
> το μερος που διαφωνω ειναι οτι σε αυτα δεν περιλαμβανονται μεγαλες επιχειρησεις αλλα μικρομεσαιες επιχειρησεις.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Συμφωνώ πλήρως. Δυστυχώς όμως είναι οι κοινωνικές συνθήκες τέτοιες, που δίνουν το δικαίωμα στην κάθε επιχείρηση να δείξει πλήρη απαξίωση στην "ανθρώπινη πλευρά" του εργαζομένου και τα δικαιώματα του. Ξέραμε από τις καλές εποχές, πως το Πλαίσιο δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο στο να σέβεται τα δικαιώματα των εργαζομένων του, οπότε ότι βλέπω και μαθαίνω τώρα είναι μια λογική εξέλιξη και συνέχεια. Μόνη αντίδραση είναι να μην εκτρέφουμε το τέρας. 

Και όσο για το "όλα στην Κίνα φτιάχνονται", όποιος πιστεύει πως όλοι οι Κινέζοι δουλεύουν σε καθεστώς δουλείας, κάνει τεράστιο λάθος. Και αυτό είναι θέμα του Κινεζικού κράτους να το λύσει, όχι δικό μας. Εμάς το χεράκι μας φτάνει στις Ελληνικές επιχειρήσεις, και καλά θα κάνουμε να τις τιμωρούμε, όπου αυτό χρειάζεται. Αλλιώς είναι μια υπέροχη δικαιολογία ωχαδερφισμού για να μη γίνεται τίποτα.



Off Topic


		Όσο για τον "κύριο" ntoremi και το θέμα που δημιουργείται, με εκνευρίζει να φέρεται κάποιος "ιντερνετικά" σε μια συζήτηση έτσι όπως δε θα έκανε ποτέ κατά πρόσωπο. Το θεωρώ άνανδρο, και γι αυτό αρνούμαι να απαντήσω κιόλας με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Και όποιος τη βλέπει λαρτζ τύπος και πεί πως θα το έκανε, είτε δεν έχει πολλούς φίλους, είτε έπαιζε πολύ Mortal Kombat στη ζωή του και άρχισε να έχει παραισθήσεις  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Zer0c00L

για ολα τα πραγματα που θιγεις συμφωνω 100%



Off Topic



οταν φερεται καποιος με αυτον τον τροπο "μεσω του διαδικτυου" σε μια συζητηση πιστεψε με ποτε δεν θα το εκανε κατα προσωπο.

εγω απαντω σε ολους/ες αναλογα τον τροπο που φερονται και σεβομαι αυτους που με σεβονται (εννοειτε οτι μερικες φορες βαζω νερο στο κρασι μου γιατι σεβομαι τον χωρο που με φιλοξενει)

----------


## Atheros

> οσο για το πρωτη φορα αριστερα και λοιπα δεν θα τα σχολιασω καθως δεν με αφορουν καθως δεν ειμαι αριστερος 
> 
> και θα γινω αριστερος αν ο Α.Τσιπρας (ΣΥΡΙΖΑ) εφαρμοσει το προγραμμα που υποσχεθηκε προεκλογικα και στειλει στην δικαιοσυνη οσους καταχραστηκαν δημοσιο χρημα
> 
> τα περι αντιστασης απο τον καναπε/κρεβατι του τα επιστρεφω καθως δεν ισχυουν σε εμενα που κατεβηκα στους δρομους για να διαμαρτυρηθω ειρηνικα που εχασα την δουλεια μου απο την ΝΔ-ΠΑΣΟΚ και εστειλαν τα ΜΑΤ να μου ριξουν κροτου-λαμψης και χημικα


Για αυτό κι εμείς ψηφίσαμε αριστερά! Για να μπορείς κι εσύ που ΔΕΝ είσαι αριστερός και έχασες την δουλειά σου από το ΠΑΣΟΚ και τη ΝΔούλα να διαδηλώνεις αξιοπρεπώς χωρίς να σου ρίχνουν τα ΜΑΤ χημικά και ξύλο άνευ λόγου μόνο και μόνο επειδή διαδηλώνεις. :Smile:

----------


## 29gk

> *«Ένα πλυντήριο εργαζόμενων που λέγεται Πλαίσιο Computers»*
> 20 Ιουλίου
> 
> Για «πλυντήριο εργαζόμενων» κάνουν λόγο σε ανακοίνωσή τους όσοι απασχολούνται στην εταιρεία «Πλαίσιο Computers», την οποία καταγγέλλουν εταιρία για εργασιακό μεσαίωνα. Γνωστοποιούν, μεταξύ άλλων, πως έχει απολύσει τα τελευταία τρία χρόνια περισσότερους από 500 εργαζόμενους.
> 
> Διαβάστε την ανακοίνωση των εργαζόμενων:
> 
> «Είναι πλέον πρόδηλο ότι η εταιρεία Πλαίσιο έχει κηρύξει τον πόλεμο στους εργαζομένους της. Μοναδικός της σύμβουλος είναι η υπεροψία. Μια εταιρεία που έχτισε το όνομα της στα πτώματα των απολυμένων κι εξωθούμενων σε παραίτηση υπαλλήλων της, οι οποίοι αριθμούν πάνω από 500 τα τελευταία τρία χρόνια.
> 
> ...


http://www.koutipandoras.gr/article/...isio-computers

----------


## parsifal

Είναι το ίδιο δελτίο τύπου που παρατίθεται και στο post #1 του thread. Μάλιστα, η ημερομηνία του άρθρου από το koutipandoras.gr είναι της 20ης Ιουλίου *2014*.

Μπορούσες να γράψεις απλά "bump" ή "up"...  :Razz:

----------


## 29gk

> Είναι το ίδιο δελτίο τύπου που παρατίθεται και στο post #1 του thread. Μάλιστα, η ημερομηνία του άρθρου από το koutipandoras.gr είναι της 20ης Ιουλίου *2014*.
> 
> Μπορούσες να γράψεις απλά "bump" ή "up"...


Λαθος μου. Ειδα το 20 Ιουλιου και δεν προσεξα το ετος.

----------


## Zus

Λέτε να έχουν αλλάξει οι συνθήκες?

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Λέτε να έχουν αλλάξει οι συνθήκες?


Ναι...

----------


## Zus

> Ναι...


Τότε πρέπει να ζητήσει συγνώμη ο 29gk  :Sneer:

----------


## patch

> Τότε πρέπει να ζητήσει συγνώμη ο 29gk


Δεν διευκρινισε πως όμως  :Razz:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Τότε πρέπει να ζητήσει συγνώμη ο 29gk


Δεν είπα αν άλλαξαν προς το καλύτερο ή το χειρότερο όμως  :Razz:

----------


## dimangelid

Άσχετο με το θέμα, σχετικό με το Πλαίσιο. Τι βλακεία είναι το σχετικά καινούργιο τους σύστημα με τα τηλέφωνα των καταστημάτων; Πλέον ακόμα και αν καλέσεις το τηλέφωνο του κάθε καταστήματος σε πετάει στο κεντρικό τηλεφωνικό τους κέντρο και δεν μιλάς απευθείας. Ακόμα και αν ζητήσεις να σε συνδέσουν με κάποιο κατάστημα, σε συνδέουν με τους πωλητές τους στα κεντρικά και πρέπει να ζητήσεις επίμονα να σε συνδέσουν με κατάστημα  :Evil:  Και φυσικά δεν δίνουν πλέον απευθείας τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας με το κάθε κατάστημα...

----------


## rubadub

Το ίδιο κάνουν και άλλες εταιρίες, ο λόγος που φαντάζομαι είναι για να μην απασχολείται προσωπικό στα τηλέφωνα, με ότι αυτό σημαίνει βέβαια για την εξυπηρέτηση του πελάτη. Το κακό των supermarkets...

----------


## dimangelid

> Το ίδιο κάνουν και άλλες εταιρίες, ο λόγος που φαντάζομαι είναι για να μην απασχολείται προσωπικό στα τηλέφωνα, με ότι αυτό σημαίνει βέβαια για την εξυπηρέτηση του πελάτη. Το κακό των supermarkets...


Και τρώνε περισσότερη πίεση οι υπάλληλοι του τηλεφωνικού κέντρου γιατί έχουν και τον φόρτο όσων καλούν στα τηλέφωνα των καταστημάτων και τους πετάνε εκεί. Με εκνευρίζει το Πλαίσιο γιατί σε συνδέουν όπου ζητήσεις, γιατί να μιλάω πρώτα με το τηλεφωνικό τους κέντρο και να τρώω πόση ώρα αναμονή και να χρεώνομαι; Όσοι άλλοι το κάνουν στην Ελλάδα (Κωτσόβολος και Public μου έρχονται αυτή την στιγμή) δεν συνδέουν με τίποτα με τα καταστήματα.

----------


## button

Εγω το Πλαίσιο Ξέγραψα εδώ και χρόνια  ειναι

----------


## wesker

> Άσχετο με το θέμα, σχετικό με το Πλαίσιο. Τι βλακεία είναι το σχετικά καινούργιο τους σύστημα με τα τηλέφωνα των καταστημάτων; Πλέον ακόμα και αν καλέσεις το τηλέφωνο του κάθε καταστήματος σε πετάει στο κεντρικό τηλεφωνικό τους κέντρο και δεν μιλάς απευθείας. Ακόμα και αν ζητήσεις να σε συνδέσουν με κάποιο κατάστημα, σε συνδέουν με τους πωλητές τους στα κεντρικά και πρέπει να ζητήσεις επίμονα να σε συνδέσουν με κατάστημα  Και φυσικά δεν δίνουν πλέον απευθείας τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας με το κάθε κατάστημα...


Σε συνδεουν με Κάϊρο.... Πάντως καπου σε συνδέουν  :ROFL:

----------


## mariosmax

Θα συμφωνησω και εγω με την σειρα μου απολυτα για την κατασταση που επικρατει στο Πλαισιο

----------


## Zer0c00L

λετε για τον εργασιακο μεσαιωνα στο "πλαισιο" αληθεια γνωριζετε οι περισσοτεροι τις συνθηκες εργασιας και το καθε ποτε πληρωνονται οι εργαζομενοι και ποσο δουλευουν στους αλλους?

public , mediamarkt , κωτσοβολος 

εδω ΜΜΕ (MEGA) και χρωστανε στους εργαζομενους τους

μην αναφερω για αλλες επιχειρησεις

στην ελλαδα του 2015 ενα κομματι των επιχειρησεων ειναι κλειστες (πτωχευμενες) με απληρωτους εργαζομενους αλλα πλουσιους ιδιοκτητες , ενα αλλο κομματι χρωστανε παντου και ειναι ετοιμες για λουκετο η πτωχευση και το τελευταιο κομματι που ακομα δουλευει (αλλα χωρις τηρηση εργασιακων δικαιωματων κτλ)

----------


## sdikr

> λετε για τον εργασιακο μεσαιωνα στο "πλαισιο" αληθεια γνωριζετε οι περισσοτεροι τις συνθηκες εργασιας και το καθε ποτε πληρωνονται οι εργαζομενοι και ποσο δουλευουν στους αλλους?
> 
> public , mediamarkt , κωτσοβολος 
> 
> εδω ΜΜΕ (MEGA) και χρωστανε στους εργαζομενους τους
> 
> μην αναφερω για αλλες επιχειρησεις
> 
> στην ελλαδα του 2015 ενα κομματι των επιχειρησεων ειναι κλειστες (πτωχευμενες) με απληρωτους εργαζομενους αλλα πλουσιους ιδιοκτητες , ενα αλλο κομματι χρωστανε παντου και ειναι ετοιμες για λουκετο η πτωχευση και το τελευταιο κομματι που ακομα δουλευει (αλλα χωρις τηρηση εργασιακων δικαιωματων κτλ)


Μπορεί να ζούμε σε άλλο πλανήτη και να βλέπουμε άλλα πράγματα

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μπορεί να ζούμε σε άλλο πλανήτη και να βλέπουμε άλλα πράγματα


να με συγχωρεις αγαπητε φιλε sdikr δεν ειπα κατι τετοιο οτι ζειτε σε αλλο πλανητη και βλεπετε αλλα πραγματα 
ειπα οτι δεν τα κανει μονο το πλαισιο η το καθε πλαισιο τα κανουν παρα πολλοι...στην ελλαδα του 2015 εισαι τυχερος αν εχεις δουλεια και αν πληρωνεσαι κανονικα στην ωρα σου.

----------


## Jim Black

> να με συγχωρεις αγαπητε φιλε sdikr δεν ειπα κατι τετοιο οτι ζειτε σε αλλο πλανητη και βλεπετε αλλα πραγματα 
> ειπα οτι δεν τα κανει μονο το πλαισιο η το καθε πλαισιο τα κανουν παρα πολλοι...στην ελλαδα του 2015 εισαι τυχερος αν εχεις δουλεια και αν πληρωνεσαι κανονικα στην ωρα σου.


Άρα δηλαδή τι προτείνεις; Να ανοίγουμε ένα καινούργιο θέμα για κάθε εργοδότη που μαθαίνουμε ότι λειτουργεί σαν το Πλαίσιο;

----------


## PopManiac

> Άρα δηλαδή τι προτείνεις; Να ανοίγουμε ένα καινούργιο θέμα για κάθε εργοδότη που μαθαίνουμε ότι λειτουργεί σαν το Πλαίσιο;


Να σου πω, ένα naming and shaming για καταγεγραμένες περιπτώσεις δεν θα ήταν καθόλου κακό  :Whistling:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Να σου πω, ένα naming and shaming για καταγεγραμένες περιπτώσεις δεν θα ήταν καθόλου κακό


ακριβως οπως τα λεει ο αγαπητος φιλος popmaniac

εμενα με βρισκει συμφωνο να γινει κατι τετοιο (οχι οτι θα αλλαξει κατι) αλλα τουλαχιστον να ξερουν οτι γνωριζουμε

----------


## Georgios1974

> Άσχετο με το θέμα, σχετικό με το Πλαίσιο. Τι βλακεία είναι το σχετικά καινούργιο τους σύστημα με τα τηλέφωνα των καταστημάτων; Πλέον ακόμα και αν καλέσεις το τηλέφωνο του κάθε καταστήματος σε πετάει στο κεντρικό τηλεφωνικό τους κέντρο και δεν μιλάς απευθείας. Ακόμα και αν ζητήσεις να σε συνδέσουν με κάποιο κατάστημα, σε συνδέουν με τους πωλητές τους στα κεντρικά και πρέπει να ζητήσεις επίμονα να σε συνδέσουν με κατάστημα  Και φυσικά δεν δίνουν πλέον απευθείας τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας με το κάθε κατάστημα...


Όλοι το κάνουν αυτό. Και πως να γίνει αλλιώς, π.χ σήμερα πήγα το πρωί e-shop και ήταν μία κοπέλα να εξυπηρετήσει ουρά αγοραστών. Αν χτυπούσε και το τηλ. απλά θα το γείωνε. Αφού πέρνει ο κάθε πικραμμένος για ότι του κατέβει.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Άρα δηλαδή τι προτείνεις; Να ανοίγουμε ένα καινούργιο θέμα για κάθε εργοδότη που μαθαίνουμε ότι λειτουργεί σαν το Πλαίσιο;


δεν ειναι κρυφο φιλε μου οτι υπαρχουν πολλοι εργοδοτες σαν του πλαισιου

οπως υπαρχουν φυσικα και σωστοι εργοδοτες.

- - - Updated - - -




> Όλοι το κάνουν αυτό. Και πως να γίνει αλλιώς, π.χ σήμερα πήγα το πρωί e-shop και ήταν μία κοπέλα να εξυπηρετήσει ουρά αγοραστών. Αν χτυπούσε και το τηλ. απλά θα το γείωνε. Αφού πέρνει ο κάθε πικραμμένος για ότι του κατέβει.


δυστυχως  ειναι ενα κακο και αυτο

λιγοι εργαζομενοι να εξυπηρετουν πολλους πελατες 

αυτο το συνανταω ειτε σε δημοσιες υπηρεσιες ειτε σε τραπεζες ειτε σε καταστηματα.

----------


## Godian

> δεν ειναι κρυφο φιλε μου οτι υπαρχουν πολλοι εργοδοτες σαν του πλαισιου
> 
> οπως υπαρχουν φυσικα και σωστοι εργοδοτες.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> δυστυχως  ειναι ενα κακο και αυτο
> ...


Στις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες και στις τράπεζες δεν έχεις όμως επιλογή. Πρέπει νέα πας γιατί δε γίνεται να πας αλλού. Ενώ αντί για το πλαίσιο έχει εκατοντάδες καταστήματα που πουλάνε τα ίδια πράγματα

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Στις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες και στις τράπεζες δεν έχεις όμως επιλογή. Πρέπει νέα πας γιατί δε γίνεται να πας αλλού. Ενώ αντί για το πλαίσιο έχει εκατοντάδες καταστήματα που πουλάνε τα ίδια πράγματα


καταρχην καλη χρονια με υγεια και οτι επιθυμειτε να εχετε

αυτο που θελω να τονισω ειναι οτι με τις "περικοπες προσωπικου" και με τις απαραδεκτες "συνθηκες εργασιας" δεν μπορεις να καλυψεις την πελατειακη σου βαση ειτε εισαι καταστημα ειτε εισαι τραπεζα 
θεωρω απαραδεκτο ειτε τραπεζα ειτε καταστημα να εχει π.χ δεκα θεσεις ταμειου για την εξυπηρετηση των πελατων και να δουλευουν δυο με τρια το πολυ...

----------


## ntoremi

Ο ελληνικος τραπεζικος τομεας εχει συρρικνωθει φρικτα τα τελευταια χρονια της κρισης. Δεν υπαρχουν πια οι τραπεζικες εργασιες που υπηρχαν πριν 10 χρονια, δεν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα να υπαρχουν τοσα καταστηματα ουτε τοσοι υπαλληλοι. Δυο γκισε και πολλα μας ειναι. Η ελληνικη οικονομια γυρισε στα πετρινα χρονια της δεκαετιας του 80. Ας το χωνεψουμε. Σε 20-30 χρονια παλι, βλεπουμε...

----------


## alekan

Απολύθηκε επειδή δε χαμογελούσε πολύ

----------


## Godian

> Απολύθηκε επειδή δε χαμογελούσε πολύ


Τραγικο

- - - Updated - - -

Μου απαντησαν στο τουιτερ https://twitter.com/PlaisioOfficial/...03714561843200

----------


## hemlock

> Τραγικο
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Μου απαντησαν στο τουιτερ https://twitter.com/PlaisioOfficial/...03714561843200


Απο εταιρεία που έχει 365 μέρες αγγελίες για προσλήψεις δεν είναι περίεργο...Αυτοί που είναι πιο ευάλωτοι σε απολύσεις/εκβιασμούς είναι αυτοί που έχουν και δεύτερο άνθρωπο να ταϊσουν.!

----------


## trickius

Προσωπικά για μένα και όσους ζητούσαν την γνώμη μου για hardware κομμένο το πλαίσιο από δώ και πέρα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

προσωπικα δεν μου λεει κατι οτι ειναι ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ
μου λεει οτι εχει τζιρο/κερδη και πιθανον να ειναι εις βαρος του κοστους (εργαζομενοι)
μπορει να διαφημιζει οτι δινει 750-900 ευρω αλλα την αληθεια θα την μαθουμε μονο απο εργαζομενους οχι συνδικαλιστες (και αυτοι για μενα εξυπηρετουν συμφεροντα)

αν τωρα η συγκεκριμενη εταιρεια εφαρμοζει τετοιες πρακτικες/τακτικες και κανει τους εργαζομενους να ανταγωνιζονται αναμεταξυ τους ποιος θα γινει πιο δουλοπρεπης/σκλαβος στο αφεντικο για να μην απολυθει και την ιδια ωρα αυτος που θα απολυθει να μην εχει το δικαιωμα να κανει προσφυγη στην επιθεωρηση εργασιας και να τον τρομοκρατουν αυτον και πιθανον την οικογενεια του

λυπαμαι αλλα ειστε μελη μιας μεγαλης τεχνολογικης ιστοσελιδας ειναι στο χερι σας εφοσον ειναι ολα αληθεια και εχουν επιβεβαιωθει οσο ειναι δυνατον και απο τις δυο μεριες (εργαζομενοι-εταιρεια)

να μην ψωνισει κανεις απο αυτη την αλυσιδα καταστηματων που λεγεται πλαισιο.

προσωπικα εταιρειες που δεν σεβονται τον εργαζομενο τους δεν γινομαι πελατης τους.

----------


## Veldrin

> προσωπικα δεν μου λεει κατι οτι ειναι ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ
> μου λεει οτι εχει τζιρο/κερδη και πιθανον να ειναι εις βαρος του κοστους (εργαζομενοι)
> μπορει να διαφημιζει οτι δινει 750-900 ευρω αλλα την αληθεια θα την μαθουμε μονο απο εργαζομενους οχι συνδικαλιστες (και αυτοι για μενα εξυπηρετουν συμφεροντα)
> 
> αν τωρα η συγκεκριμενη εταιρεια εφαρμοζει τετοιες πρακτικες/τακτικες και κανει τους εργαζομενους να ανταγωνιζονται αναμεταξυ τους ποιος θα γινει πιο δουλοπρεπης/σκλαβος στο αφεντικο για να μην απολυθει και την ιδια ωρα αυτος που θα απολυθει να μην εχει το δικαιωμα να κανει προσφυγη στην επιθεωρηση εργασιας και να τον τρομοκρατουν αυτον και πιθανον την οικογενεια του
> 
> λυπαμαι αλλα ειστε μελη μιας μεγαλης τεχνολογικης ιστοσελιδας ειναι στο χερι σας εφοσον ειναι ολα αληθεια και εχουν επιβεβαιωθει οσο ειναι δυνατον και απο τις δυο μεριες (εργαζομενοι-εταιρεια)
> 
> να μην ψωνισει κανεις απο αυτη την αλυσιδα καταστηματων που λεγεται πλαισιο.
> ...


Έτσι ακριβώς. Και τα περί Ελληνικής εταιρίας είναι για λαική κατανάλωση. Μια εταιρία αν πηγαίνει καλά θα συνεχίσει τις επενδύσεις και την επέκταση της στη χώρα ακόμα κι αν είναι από τη Ζιμπάμπουε, και σίγουρα το προτιμώ από το να την έχει Έλληνας και να βγάζει τα λεφτά στα Cayman.

Το Πλαίσιο έχει κοπεί για εμένα από τις "καλές εποχές". Από τότε υπήρχαν αναφορές για την πίεση στους εργαζομένους του, οπότε συνειρμικά και μόνο έχω μια ιδέα για το τι συμβαίνει τώρα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Έτσι ακριβώς. Και τα περί Ελληνικής εταιρίας είναι για λαική κατανάλωση. Μια εταιρία αν πηγαίνει καλά θα συνεχίσει τις επενδύσεις και την επέκταση της στη χώρα ακόμα κι αν είναι από τη Ζιμπάμπουε, και σίγουρα το προτιμώ από το να την έχει Έλληνας και να βγάζει τα λεφτά στα Cayman.
> 
> Το Πλαίσιο έχει κοπεί για εμένα από τις "καλές εποχές". Από τότε υπήρχαν αναφορές για την πίεση στους εργαζομένους του, οπότε συνειρμικά και μόνο έχω μια ιδέα για το τι συμβαίνει τώρα.


ευτυχως υπαρχουν ελληνικες εταιρειες που σεβονται τους εργαζομενους τους ετσι οταν εχουν κερδη τα μοιραζονται με καποιο τροπο με αυτους δεν τα βαζουν στην τσεπη τους , κοβωντας φυσικα και τους μισθους των εργαζομενων με προφαση το κοστος.

----------


## jap

Τα έχουμε πει για το πλαίσιο, είναι αυτοί που είναι, τους έχουμε και τους λουζόμαστε, και αυτούς αλλά και άλλες εταιρείες, όχι μόνο του κλάδου. Όσοι ήμασταν παλιοί πελάτες του πλαισίου, από τότε που είχαν το κατάστημα με τα είδη σχεδίου στη Στουρνάρα, έχουμε δει την παρακμή με το πέρασμα του χρόνου. 

Προσωπικά για το Πλαίσιο μου έκανε πολύ κακή εντύπωση το υφάκι της ανακοίνωσης που αναφέρει ο Godian. Ας τη διαβάσετε και θα καταλάβετε με τι τέρας έχουμε να κάνουμε.

----------


## gcf

Η είδηση μου έβαλε την ιδέα, αλλά η ανακοίνωσή τους ήταν εκείνη που με έπεισε να μην ξαναψωνίσω ούτε στυλό από αυτούς.

----------


## no_logo

το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα στο Πλαίσιο είναι η άσχημη εξυπηρέτηση που προφανώς σε μεγάλο βαθμό δικαιολογείται και από το λιώσιμο των υπαλλήλων. Ο δεύτερος λόγος είναι πως δυστυχώς δεν έχει μείνει άλλος μεγάλος παίκτης σε αυτή την αγορά.
Πρόσφατα αναβάθμισα το desktop του σπιτιού με όλα τα pc parts αγορασμένα από το Πλαίσιο στην Στουρνάρη. Συνολική αγορά 970 ευρώ
Το pc συναρμολογήθηκε και μέσα σε λίγες εβδομάδες παρουσίασε πρόβλημα. Έσβηνε και για όση ώρα έμενε ανοικτό μέχρι να κλείσει ακουγόταν η υδρόψυξη turboX να βογκάει
Το πηγαίνω στο service στην Ζαίμη, τους αναφέρω το πρόβλημα και πως μάλλον φταίει το cpu cooler
Μετά από λίγες μέρες μου λένε πως φταίει η mobo και γίνεται αλλαγή
Φέρνω το pc στο σπίτι
Μετά από λίγες μέρες ξανά το ίδιο
Ξανά επίσκεψη στην Ζαίμη
Αυτή την φορά αλλάζουν και mobo και cpu cooler
Ξανά επιστροφή στο σπίτι
Μετά από λίγες μέρες ξανά το ίδιο
Πηγαίνω έξαλλος στην Ζαίμη, αφήνω το pc, τους αναφέρω πως είναι η τρίτη φορά και πως ζητώ επισκευή ή αλλιώς αν δεν μπορεί να φτιαχτεί να μου δώσουν τα λεφτά μου πίσω 
Περνά ο καιρός και δεν έχω ενημέρωση από το Πλαίσιο. Η μόνη ενημέρωση ήταν πως φταίει η mobo ξανά και πως περιμένουν να έρθει γιατί έχουν τελειώσει καινούργια παρτίδα από βδομάδα (προφανώς τις είχα καταναλώσει όλες εγώ). Οι χρονικές διορίες παραλαβής που μου είχαν δώσει περνούν χωρίς ενημέρωση 
Το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο παρά τα τηλέφωνα μου και τις υποσχέσεις πως θα με πάρουν πίσω για ενημέρωση δεν το κάνουν. Ζητώ το απευθείας τηλέφωνο της Ζαίμη να πάρω εγώ ο ίδιος, δεν μου το δίνουν.
Αναγκάζομαι λοιπόν να στείλω από την ιστοσελίδα τους μέσα από το σχετικό web form σχετικό μέιλ στην εταιρία πλέον για να διαβαστεί και από άλλους και να λειτουργήσει σαν μέσο πίεσης 
Κλείνω το κείμενο μου γράφοντας πως τους έδωσα τόσα λεφτά σε περίοδο κρίσης και δεν το σέβονται και πως καλά θα κάνουν να βγουν στο πεζοδρόμιο της Ζαίμη και να πετάξουν ένα πεντάλεπτο κάτω να δουν σε πόσα δευτερόλεπτα θα το εξαφανίσουν οι λίμες περαστικοί
Μετά από αυτό το (δυστυχώς) ρουφιάνεμα που έκανα ενημερώθηκα τηλεφωνικά δύο φορές από το κατάστημα αυθημερόν και παρέλαβα το pc την επόμενη μέρα.
Όπου τελικά βραχυκύκλωνε το cpu cooler (το μόνο turbo x part) που είχα βάλει ο μακάκας με την mobo και αχρήστευε το ένα το άλλο

- - - Updated - - -

το μόνο σίγουρο
την επόμενη θα δοκιμάσω τα public 
Γιατί δεν αρκεί ο τεχνικός στην Ζαίμη απλά σύμφωνα με το πρόβλημα να αλλάζει σαν λόττο τα διάφορα pc parts και αν του κάτσει

----------


## alekan

Από το Πλαισιο στα Public
Από τον Άννα στον Καϊάφα δηλαδή.

----------


## Burning Skies

> το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα στο Πλαίσιο είναι η άσχημη εξυπηρέτηση που προφανώς σε μεγάλο βαθμό δικαιολογείται και από το λιώσιμο των υπαλλήλων. Ο δεύτερος λόγος είναι πως δυστυχώς δεν έχει μείνει άλλος μεγάλος παίκτης σε αυτή την αγορά.
> Πρόσφατα αναβάθμισα το desktop του σπιτιού με όλα τα pc parts αγορασμένα από το Πλαίσιο στην Στουρνάρη. Συνολική αγορά 970 ευρώ
> Το pc συναρμολογήθηκε και μέσα σε λίγες εβδομάδες παρουσίασε πρόβλημα. Έσβηνε και για όση ώρα έμενε ανοικτό μέχρι να κλείσει ακουγόταν η υδρόψυξη turboX να βογκάει
> Το πηγαίνω στο service στην Ζαίμη, τους αναφέρω το πρόβλημα και πως μάλλον φταίει το cpu cooler
> Μετά από λίγες μέρες μου λένε πως φταίει η mobo και γίνεται αλλαγή
> Φέρνω το pc στο σπίτι
> Μετά από λίγες μέρες ξανά το ίδιο
> Ξανά επίσκεψη στην Ζαίμη
> Αυτή την φορά αλλάζουν και mobo και cpu cooler
> ...


Τοσα και τοσα μικρα και αξιοπιστα καταστηματα δεν σου κανουν; Τσεκαρε τις κριτικες καταστηματων στο skroutz και θα βρεις παρα πολλα. Προσωπικα απο ενα τετοιο ψωνισα το 2011 οταν ειχα κανει γενικη αναβαθμιση. Αψογη συναρμολογηση, αψογη εξυπηρετηση και πιο επαγγελματικο web site δεν εχω ξαναδει. Μεχρι και τα specification leaflets των εξαρτηματων εχει.

----------


## lewton

> Τοσα και τοσα μικρα και αξιοπιστα καταστηματα δεν σου κανουν; Τσεκαρε τις κριτικες καταστηματων στο skroutz και θα βρεις παρα πολλα. Προσωπικα απο ενα τετοιο ψωνισα το 2011 οταν ειχα κανει γενικη αναβαθμιση. Αψογη συναρμολογηση, αψογη εξυπηρετηση και πιο επαγγελματικο web site δεν εχω ξαναδει. Μεχρι και τα specification leaflets των εξαρτηματων εχει.


Πες και ποιο είναι, δεν είναι κακό.  :Wink:

----------


## Burning Skies

> Πες και ποιο είναι, δεν είναι κακό.


Προσωπικα εκανα την αγορα απο Msystems στον Νεο Κοσμο.

----------


## no_logo

> Προσωπικα εκανα την αγορα απο Msystems στον Νεο Κοσμο.


κοιτάω λοιπόν στο skroutz και έχει άψογες κριτικές 
Ακόμα και τα λίγα μονάστερα που έχουν πέσει έχουν απαντηθεί κόσμια πειστικά και αναλυτικά
Έγινε bookmarked το site
Μέχρι σήμερα το πρωί δεν το ήξερα καν
Ωραία πληροφορία  :One thumb up:

----------


## Sovjohn

Το Msystems είναι καλό αρκετά σε service, και σε Μ.Ο. τιμών. Είναι χρόνια γνωστό. Από κει και πέρα, σε σύγκριση με Πλαίσιο, και το MG Manager είναι μικρό κατάστημα κοντά -όχι πάνω- στη Στουρνάρη με old school "κομπιουτεράδες", και η Cosmodata έχει βελτιωθεί αρκετά σε σχέση με παλιότερα που είχε μέτριο όνομα. Γενικά, δε βρίσκω το λόγο να προτιμάει κάποιος Πλαίσιο καθώς στο skroutz έχω δει ότι έχουν βγει συμπαθητικά καταστήματα και e-shop ακόμα και σε νησιά (!).

Και φυσικά μακριά από προϊόντα Turbo-X, εκτός αν μιλάμε για τίποτα πληκτρολόγια χωρίς απαιτήσεις. Υπάρχουν πολλές μάρκες για όλα τα περιφερειακά, από ψύκτρες έως τροφοδοτικά και ό,τι άλλο, μια στοιχειώδη έρευνα χρειάζεται μόνο.

Για branded PCs δε, πολύ καλύτερο κάποιος να πάει σε τίποτα Dell με 3 ή 5 χρόνια (ναι, δίνουν και 5) εγγύηση παρά να είναι έκθετος στην κάθε Ζαίμη...

----------


## wesker

> το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα στο Πλαίσιο είναι η άσχημη εξυπηρέτηση που προφανώς σε μεγάλο βαθμό δικαιολογείται και από το λιώσιμο των υπαλλήλων. Ο δεύτερος λόγος είναι πως δυστυχώς δεν έχει μείνει άλλος μεγάλος παίκτης σε αυτή την αγορά.
> Πρόσφατα αναβάθμισα το desktop του σπιτιού με όλα τα pc parts αγορασμένα από το Πλαίσιο στην Στουρνάρη. Συνολική αγορά 970 ευρώ
> Το pc συναρμολογήθηκε και μέσα σε λίγες εβδομάδες παρουσίασε πρόβλημα. Έσβηνε και για όση ώρα έμενε ανοικτό μέχρι να κλείσει ακουγόταν η υδρόψυξη turboX να βογκάει
> Το πηγαίνω στο service στην Ζαίμη, τους αναφέρω το πρόβλημα και πως μάλλον φταίει το cpu cooler
> Μετά από λίγες μέρες μου λένε πως φταίει η mobo και γίνεται αλλαγή
> Φέρνω το pc στο σπίτι
> Μετά από λίγες μέρες ξανά το ίδιο
> Ξανά επίσκεψη στην Ζαίμη
> Αυτή την φορά αλλάζουν και mobo και cpu cooler
> ...


Μμμμμ έβαλες κι εσυ σε ζωτικής σημασίας μέρος του H/Y σου turbo-x εξάρτημα.....Δεν χρειάζεται να πας σε μεγάλο παίκτη. Υπάρχουν πολλά αξιόπιστα μαγαζιά μικρά για να ψωνιζεις. Τι κι αν πρέπει να στήσεις ενα PC απο 5 διαφορετικά μαγαζιά. Το MSystems εχω σταματήσει να το προτειμω. Αψογο σαν εξηπηρέτηση, αλλά τον τελευταιο καιρο οι τιμές του έχουν παρει την ανηφόρα σε ορισμένα περιφερειακά. Που και που κατεβάζουν τις τιμές τους σε επίπεδα e-shop ή άλλων καταστημάτων, ή αν τους πιέσεις σε στυλ, "Ο τάδε το έχει τόσο, αν μου το αφήσεις κι εσύ τοσο, το παιρνω απευθειας."

----------


## patch

+1 για το msystems αν και δεν έχω χρειαστεί συναρμολόγηση για άλλα θέματα που έχω μιλήσει με σέρβις είναι επαγγελματίες

----------


## Burning Skies

> Το Msystems είναι καλό αρκετά σε service, και σε Μ.Ο. τιμών. Είναι χρόνια γνωστό. Από κει και πέρα, σε σύγκριση με Πλαίσιο, και το MG Manager είναι μικρό κατάστημα κοντά -όχι πάνω- στη Στουρνάρη με old school "κομπιουτεράδες", και η Cosmodata έχει βελτιωθεί αρκετά σε σχέση με παλιότερα που είχε μέτριο όνομα. Γενικά, δε βρίσκω το λόγο να προτιμάει κάποιος Πλαίσιο καθώς στο skroutz έχω δει ότι έχουν βγει συμπαθητικά καταστήματα και e-shop ακόμα και σε νησιά (!).
> 
> Και φυσικά μακριά από προϊόντα Turbo-X, εκτός αν μιλάμε για τίποτα πληκτρολόγια χωρίς απαιτήσεις. Υπάρχουν πολλές μάρκες για όλα τα περιφερειακά, από ψύκτρες έως τροφοδοτικά και ό,τι άλλο, μια στοιχειώδη έρευνα χρειάζεται μόνο.
> 
> Για branded PCs δε, πολύ καλύτερο κάποιος να πάει σε τίποτα Dell με 3 ή 5 χρόνια (ναι, δίνουν και 5) εγγύηση παρά να είναι έκθετος στην κάθε Ζαίμη...


 :One thumb up: 

Τοτε αν θυμαμαι καλα ημουν αναμεσα στο Msystems και στο MG Manager.

----------


## Gianniskriti

> το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα στο Πλαίσιο είναι η άσχημη εξυπηρέτηση που προφανώς σε μεγάλο βαθμό δικαιολογείται και από το λιώσιμο των υπαλλήλων. Ο δεύτερος λόγος είναι πως δυστυχώς δεν έχει μείνει άλλος μεγάλος παίκτης σε αυτή την αγορά.
> Πρόσφατα αναβάθμισα το desktop του σπιτιού με όλα τα pc parts αγορασμένα από το Πλαίσιο στην Στουρνάρη. Συνολική αγορά 970 ευρώ
> Το pc συναρμολογήθηκε και μέσα σε λίγες εβδομάδες παρουσίασε πρόβλημα. Έσβηνε και για όση ώρα έμενε ανοικτό μέχρι να κλείσει ακουγόταν η υδρόψυξη turboX να βογκάει
> Το πηγαίνω στο service στην Ζαίμη, τους αναφέρω το πρόβλημα και πως μάλλον φταίει το cpu cooler
> Μετά από λίγες μέρες μου λένε πως φταίει η mobo και γίνεται αλλαγή
> Φέρνω το pc στο σπίτι
> Μετά από λίγες μέρες ξανά το ίδιο
> Ξανά επίσκεψη στην Ζαίμη
> Αυτή την φορά αλλάζουν και mobo και cpu cooler
> ...


Η ενδιαφερουσα ιστορια σου αν και μυριζει "πλαισιο" απο χιλιομετρα, δυστυχως ειναι παντελως ασχετη με το θεμα, no offence.

----------


## Burning Skies



----------


## bromiaris1gr

Βρε σύντροφοι μπορείτε να μου λύσετε μια απορία?
Φωνάζετε το κακό πλαίσιο.. και καλά κάνετε!
Λέτε ότι είστε αντίθετοι στον εργασιακό μεσαίωνα των εργαζομένων και μπράβο σας.
Λέτε ότι δεν πρέπει κανένας να ψωνίσει από το κακό κατάστημα και συμφωνώ μαζί σας…

Αλλά μήπως είστε ανθρωπιστές, αλληλέγγυοι και δημοκράτες à la carte?

Φωνάζετε για τον εργασιακό μεσαίωνα του υπαλλήλου στο πλαίσιο, αλλά ταυτόχρονα κλείνεται τα μάτια σας στον εργασιακό μεσαίωνα που υπάρχει και το γνωρίζομαι όλοι μας στα κινέζικα και όχι μόνο εργοστάσια που φτιάχνουν τα ηλεκτρονικά σας εξαρτήματα που θα τα αγοράσετε με μεγάλη ευχαρίστηση από κάποιο άλλο κατάστημα..!
Δεν γίνεται σύμφωνα με τα δικά μου πιστεύω να είμαι δημοκράτης για τον γιο ή την κόρη της κυρίας νίτσας που εργάζεται στην χ κακή εταιρία και ταυτόχρονα να καταναλώνω με απίστευτη ευκολία αγαθά που γνωρίζω ότι κατασκευάζονται σε εργοστάσια κολαστήρια με εργαζομένους σκλάβους…
Όταν ζητάς να είσαι επαναστάτης ενάντια στα κακά αφεντικά δέχεσαι και τις παράπλευρες απώλειες.. 
Δηλαδή να μην αγοράσεις από το πλαίσιο αλλά και από κανένα άλλο κατάστημα συσκευή που κατασκευάστηκε από εργαζόμενους σκλάβους… 
Αλλά όχι.. να μην έχω το νέο iphone 9s? Να μην πάρω το νέο Galaxy 15s Να μην αναβαθμίσω το pc μου για να παίζω το τάδε παιχνίδι? 
Δυστυχώς αυτή είναι η αλήθεια.. 
Η επαναστατική μας ενέργεια εξαντλείται μόνο στο να κατακρίνουμε ένα κατάστημα και ταυτόχρονα συνεχίζουμε να καταναλώνουμε προϊόντα από πραγματικούς υπαλλήλους σκλάβους.

----------


## Burning Skies

> Βρε σύντροφοι μπορείτε να μου λύσετε μια απορία?
> Φωνάζετε το κακό πλαίσιο.. και καλά κάνετε!
> Λέτε ότι είστε αντίθετοι στον εργασιακό μεσαίωνα των εργαζομένων και μπράβο σας.
> Λέτε ότι δεν πρέπει κανένας να ψωνίσει από το κακό κατάστημα και συμφωνώ μαζί σας…
> 
> Αλλά μήπως είστε ανθρωπιστές, αλληλέγγυοι και δημοκράτες à la carte?
> 
> Φωνάζετε για τον εργασιακό μεσαίωνα του υπαλλήλου στο πλαίσιο, αλλά ταυτόχρονα κλείνεται τα μάτια σας στον εργασιακό μεσαίωνα που υπάρχει και το γνωρίζομαι όλοι μας στα κινέζικα και όχι μόνο εργοστάσια που φτιάχνουν τα ηλεκτρονικά σας εξαρτήματα που θα τα αγοράσετε με μεγάλη ευχαρίστηση από κάποιο άλλο κατάστημα..!
> Δεν γίνεται σύμφωνα με τα δικά μου πιστεύω να είμαι δημοκράτης για τον γιο ή την κόρη της κυρίας νίτσας που εργάζεται στην χ κακή εταιρία και ταυτόχρονα να καταναλώνω με απίστευτη ευκολία αγαθά που γνωρίζω ότι κατασκευάζονται σε εργοστάσια κολαστήρια με εργαζομένους σκλάβους…
> ...


Το σκέφτηκες πολύ αυτό που έγραψες;

----------


## ntoremi

Δικιο εχει. Επαναστατες του κ@λου. Αν ημασταν εμεις αφεντικα στο καθε πλαισιο ειμαστε σιγουρα οτι θα καναμε πολυ διαφορετικα τα πραγματα?

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Δικιο εχει. Επαναστατες του κ@λου. Αν ημασταν εμεις αφεντικα στο καθε πλαισιο ειμαστε σιγουρα οτι θα καναμε πολυ διαφορετικα τα πραγματα?


Εξαρτάται από το φιλότιμο & την τσίπα του καθενός.
Σε κάθε τι υπάρχουν διαβαθμίσεις...

----------


## gcf

Υπάρχουν εταιρίες και αφεντικά που σέβονται τον υπάλληλο και αυτός το ανταποδίδει.
Μια που ξέρω πράγματα από μέσα είναι ο Σκλαβενίτης.
Άλλη ο Καρέλιας: http://goo.gl/4jBWBH

Τώρα για το φίλο από πάνω που έγραψε για τους εργαζόμενους στην Κίνα, εγώ το βλέπω έτσι:
Αν αντιδράσω στην τακτική του Πλαισίου, κόψω τις αγορές και ιδίως γράφοντάς το σε 5-6 site και social media, υπάρχει μια μικρή πιθανότητα να το πάρουν υπόψη τους - αν γενικευτεί, και να αλλάξουν στάση, επίσης θα επιβραβεύσω άλλες επιχειρήσεις που μπορεί να φέρονται καλύτερα στο προσωπικό.
Αν κόψω τις αγορές τεχνολογίας γενικά και το γράψω στο adslgr, ο κινέζος εργάτης θα κερδίσει κάτι; Είναι πέρα από τη σφαίρα επιρροής μου.

----------


## alekan

Συνέχεια στην ιστορία
http://dromografos.postach.io/post/s...-sten-etaireia

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Συνέχεια στην ιστορία
> http://dromografos.postach.io/post/s...-sten-etaireia


Τα αυτονόητα λένε. Αυτά που νιώθεις όταν μπαίνεις στο κατάστημα και αυτά που σου λένε και όσοι έχουν δουλέψει.
Τυχαίο που έχω ακούσει και εγώ τα ίδια; Και από ανθρώπους όχι τόσο "αναλώσιμους" όσο οι πωλητές...

----------


## bromiaris1gr

> Το σκέφτηκες πολύ αυτό που έγραψες;


Εσύ πάντως είμαι βέβαιος ότι δεν σκέφτηκες καθόλου…
Για να ευθυμήσουμε ξέρεις τι μου θυμίζεις? Έναν πολύ καλό φίλο… έχει περίπου 2 μήνες..  είχαμε συζήτηση για τα χάλια της Ελληνικής οικονομίας… φώναζε για ποιον λόγο το κράτος πχ δεν πιάνει την φοροδιαφυγή από τους μεγάλους επιχειρηματίες … μόλις του είπα ότι αυτός πρώτα από όλους φοροδιαφεύγει λόγο του ότι τα  παίρνει μαύρα από την εργασία του και όταν πχ πίνει έναν καφέ δεν απαιτεί από τον καταστηματάρχη να εκδώσει νόμιμη απόδειξη, τότε άλλαξε το τροπάριο πως αυτός είναι το μικρό ψάρι… και τη δεν έκανα να προσπαθήσω να του εξηγήσω ότι η φοροδιαφυγή είναι φοροδιαφυγή από όποιον και αν γίνεται… Τίποτα.. αυτός είναι επαναστάτης ενάντια στο αδηφάγο κράτος! Στο χωριό μου το λέμε ντουβάρι…





> Υπάρχουν εταιρίες και αφεντικά που σέβονται τον υπάλληλο και αυτός το ανταποδίδει.
> Μια που ξέρω πράγματα από μέσα είναι ο Σκλαβενίτης.
> Άλλη ο Καρέλιας: http://goo.gl/4jBWBH
> 
> Τώρα για το φίλο από πάνω που έγραψε για τους εργαζόμενους στην Κίνα, εγώ το βλέπω έτσι:
> Αν αντιδράσω στην τακτική του Πλαισίου, κόψω τις αγορές και ιδίως γράφοντάς το σε 5-6 site και social media, υπάρχει μια μικρή πιθανότητα να το πάρουν υπόψη τους - αν γενικευτεί, και να αλλάξουν στάση, επίσης θα επιβραβεύσω άλλες επιχειρήσεις που μπορεί να φέρονται καλύτερα στο προσωπικό.
> Αν κόψω τις αγορές τεχνολογίας γενικά και το γράψω στο adslgr, ο κινέζος εργάτης θα κερδίσει κάτι; Είναι πέρα από τη σφαίρα επιρροής μου.


 Αγαπητέ όλοι  μας γνωρίζουμε πλέον τι καταστάσεις επικρατούν στα πχ Κινέζικα εργοστάσια ηλεκτρονικών ειδών… μιλάμε για πραγματικούς εργαζόμενους σκλάβους…
Και όμως κλείνουμε τα μάτια γιατί αν τα ανοίξουμε θα πρέπει να εγκαταλείψουμε το ολοκαίνουργιο μας Smartphone (iphone, galaxy), smart tv, laptop, tablet κλπ κλπ
Πλέον με το διαδίκτυο οι σφαίρες επιρροής είναι πολύ μεγάλες… 
Τελευταίο κρούσμα είναι πριν 20 μέρες όπου η «Διεθνής Αμνηστία κατηγόρησε ευθέως  εταιρείες-κολοσσούς της τεχνολογίας όπως Apple, Samsung και Sony, ότι, μεταξύ άλλων παρέλειψαν να κάνουν τους βασικούς ελέγχους που εξασφαλίζουν πως τα μεταλλικά στοιχεία που χρησιμοποιούν στα προϊόντα τους δεν εξορύσσονται από παιδιά.
Σε μια έκθεσή του σχετικά με την εξόρυξη κοβαλτίου στη Λαϊκή Δημοκρατία του Κονγκό, ο διεθνής οργανισμός αναφέρει ότι *παιδιά από την ηλικία των επτά (7) ετών εργάζονται κάτω από επικίνδυνες και απάνθρωπες συνθήκες*.»
Το κοβάλτιο για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν αποτελεί την βασική πρώτη ύλη για την κατασκευή μπαταριών λιθίου, οι οποίες χρησιμοποιούνται ευρέως από τις εταιρείες τεχνολογίας.
Η επαναστατική μας ενέργεια εξαντλείται μόνο στο να κατακρίνουμε και καλά κάνουμε ένα κατάστημα από το smartphone ή pc μας ευχόμενοι να βάλει λουκέτο αλλά ταυτόχρονα θα πάμε στο παρά δίπλα κατάστημα και θα αγοράσουμε τα ίδια προϊόντα που φτιάχτηκαν από τους ίδιους εργάτες σκλάβους και θα πανηγυρίσουμε κιόλας για την πράξη αντίστασης!!!

----------


## Burning Skies

> Εσύ πάντως είμαι βέβαιος ότι δεν σκέφτηκες καθόλου…
> Για να ευθυμήσουμε ξέρεις τι μου θυμίζεις? Έναν πολύ καλό φίλο… έχει περίπου 2 μήνες..  είχαμε συζήτηση για τα χάλια της Ελληνικής οικονομίας… φώναζε για ποιον λόγο το κράτος πχ δεν πιάνει την φοροδιαφυγή από τους μεγάλους επιχειρηματίες … μόλις του είπα ότι αυτός πρώτα από όλους φοροδιαφεύγει λόγο του ότι τα  παίρνει μαύρα από την εργασία του και όταν πχ πίνει έναν καφέ δεν απαιτεί από τον καταστηματάρχη να εκδώσει νόμιμη απόδειξη, τότε άλλαξε το τροπάριο πως αυτός είναι το μικρό ψάρι… και τη δεν έκανα να προσπαθήσω να του εξηγήσω ότι η φοροδιαφυγή είναι φοροδιαφυγή από όποιον και αν γίνεται… Τίποτα.. αυτός είναι επαναστάτης ενάντια στο αδηφάγο κράτος! Στο χωριό μου το λέμε ντουβάρι…


Όλα αυτά τα συμπερανες από μισή σειρά ερώτηση που σου έκανα; Εγώ χωριό δεν έχω αλλά αυτό νομίζω το λένε "άλλα ντ' αλλά της Παρασκευής το γάλα"...

----------


## bromiaris1gr

> Όλα αυτά τα συμπερανες από μισή σειρά ερώτηση που σου έκανα; Εγώ χωριό δεν έχω αλλά αυτό νομίζω το λένε "άλλα ντ' αλλά της Παρασκευής το γάλα"...


Είπα τη μου θύμισες και όχι ότι είσαι και εσύ έτσι.. αλλά όποιος έχει την μύγα.. 
Για την ταμπακέρα τίποτα δεν είπες σύντροφε…
Ωραία κάναμε επανάσταση και κλείσαμε το σίγουρα κακό πλαίσιο..
Θα πάμε θριαμβολογώντας στο επόμενο κατάστημα να πάρουμε από εκεί τα προϊόντα από εργασία σύγχρονων σκλάβων για να κάνουμε το κομμάτι μας στο γκομενάκι με το νέο σουπερ ντούπερ κινητό μας τηλέφωνο και το τι θα κάνουν οι απολυθέντες εργαζόμενοι του κακού επιχειρηματία δεν μας νοιάζει γιατί πολύ απλά εμείς κάναμε επανάσταση και έκλεισε επιτέλους το κακό κατάστημα.

----------


## alekan

Kαι παγκόσμια ειρήνη.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Σύντροφε, μέχρι να γίνει κρατικό το πλαίσιο (πληροφορίες λένε ότι θα ονομάζεται *κρ*αίσιο) η μόνη λύση είναι η αυτο-οργάνωση.
Φτιάχνει και τσιπάκια.

----------


## Burning Skies

> Είπα τη μου θύμισες και όχι ότι είσαι και εσύ έτσι.. αλλά όποιος έχει την μύγα..
> Για την ταμπακέρα τίποτα δεν είπες σύντροφε…
> Ωραία κάναμε επανάσταση και κλείσαμε το σίγουρα κακό πλαίσιο..
> Θα πάμε θριαμβολογώντας στο επόμενο κατάστημα να πάρουμε από εκεί τα προϊόντα από εργασία σύγχρονων σκλάβων για να κάνουμε το κομμάτι μας στο γκομενάκι με το νέο σουπερ ντούπερ κινητό μας τηλέφωνο και το τι θα κάνουν οι απολυθέντες εργαζόμενοι του κακού επιχειρηματία δεν μας νοιάζει γιατί πολύ απλά εμείς κάναμε επανάσταση και έκλεισε επιτέλους το κακό κατάστημα.


Δεν κερνας κάνα σουβλάκι καλύτερα για να δικαιολογησεις το "σύντροφε", γιατί ταιζοντας το φόρουμ μπούρδες δεν κάνεις κάτι...

----------


## Jim Black

> Είπα τη μου θύμισες και όχι ότι είσαι και εσύ έτσι.. αλλά όποιος έχει την μύγα.. 
> Για την ταμπακέρα τίποτα δεν είπες σύντροφε…
> Ωραία κάναμε επανάσταση και κλείσαμε το σίγουρα κακό πλαίσιο..
> Θα πάμε θριαμβολογώντας στο επόμενο κατάστημα να πάρουμε από εκεί τα προϊόντα από εργασία σύγχρονων σκλάβων για να κάνουμε το κομμάτι μας στο γκομενάκι με το νέο σουπερ ντούπερ κινητό μας τηλέφωνο και το τι θα κάνουν οι απολυθέντες εργαζόμενοι του κακού επιχειρηματία δεν μας νοιάζει γιατί πολύ απλά εμείς κάναμε επανάσταση και έκλεισε επιτέλους το κακό κατάστημα.


Ο λόγος που μιλάμε για το Πλαίσιο συγκεκριμένα είναι γιατί βρίσκεται στη χώρα μας και ΌΝΤΩΣ μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι για να αλλάξουμε την κατάσταση που επικρατεί εκεί. Αν μαθευτεί και βγει προς τα έξω μπορεί ο κόσμος να πιέσει με διάφορους τρόπους (π.χ. μποϊκοτάζ) να αλλάξει κάτι. Τώρα για τα εργοστάσια της Κίνας και άλλων χωρών που αναφέρεις τι ακριβώς περιμένεις να πετύχουμε από ένα forum στην Ελλάδα;
Δυστυχώς, είτε το θέλεις είτε όχι, σχεδόν όλα όσα έχεις στο σπίτι σου, ότι χρησιμοποιείεις στην καθημερινότητα σου, ότι φοράς έχει κατασκευαστεί σε κάποιο εργοστάσιο της Κίνας ή κάποιας χώρας του Τρίτου Κόσμου. Τι ακριβώς προτείνεις δηλαδή; Να τα αφήσουμε όλα, να πετάξουμε τα ρούχα μας και να πάμε να ζήσουμε σε καμιά καλύβα στο βουνό;

----------


## bromiaris1gr

> Ο λόγος που μιλάμε για το Πλαίσιο συγκεκριμένα είναι γιατί βρίσκεται στη χώρα μας και ΌΝΤΩΣ μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι για να αλλάξουμε την κατάσταση που επικρατεί εκεί. Αν μαθευτεί και βγει προς τα έξω μπορεί ο κόσμος να πιέσει με διάφορους τρόπους (π.χ. μποϊκοτάζ) να αλλάξει κάτι. Τώρα για τα εργοστάσια της Κίνας και άλλων χωρών που αναφέρεις τι ακριβώς περιμένεις να πετύχουμε από ένα forum στην Ελλάδα;
> Δυστυχώς, είτε το θέλεις είτε όχι, σχεδόν όλα όσα έχεις στο σπίτι σου, ότι χρησιμοποιείεις στην καθημερινότητα σου, ότι φοράς έχει κατασκευαστεί σε κάποιο εργοστάσιο της Κίνας ή κάποιας χώρας του Τρίτου Κόσμου. Τι ακριβώς προτείνεις δηλαδή; Να τα αφήσουμε όλα, να πετάξουμε τα ρούχα μας και να πάμε να ζήσουμε σε καμιά καλύβα στο βουνό;


Αγαπητέ εγώ αυτό που λέω είναι το εξής…
Ωραία κλείσαμε το κακό πλαίσιο.. έμειναν άνεργοι οι υπάλληλοι του, αλλά τουλάχιστον έκλεισε το κακό πλαίσιο… Ζήτω η αντίσταση!
Μετά ποιο είναι το σχέδιο?
Πάμε στο public και ψωνίζουμε το νέο iphone?
Καλές οι φανφάρες από άκαπνους επαναστάτες του καναπέ αλλά το μετά…?
Και θα επιμείνω… δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε ανθρωπιστές, αλληλέγγυοι, επαναστάτες και δημοκράτες à la carte.

----------


## Jim Black

> Αγαπητέ εγώ αυτό που λέω είναι το εξής…
> Ωραία κλείσαμε το κακό πλαίσιο.. έμειναν άνεργοι οι υπάλληλοι του, αλλά τουλάχιστον έκλεισε το κακό πλαίσιο… Ζήτω η αντίσταση!
> Μετά ποιο είναι το σχέδιο?
> Πάμε στο public και ψωνίζουμε το νέο iphone?
> Καλές οι φανφάρες από άκαπνους επαναστάτες του καναπέ αλλά το μετά…?
> Και θα επιμείνω… δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε ανθρωπιστές, αλληλέγγυοι, επαναστάτες και δημοκράτες à la carte.


Σκοπός ΔΕΝ είναι να κλείσει το Πλαίσιο ή το κάθε Πλαίσιο και να μείνουν άνεργοι αυτοί που δουλεύουν εκεί. Σκοπός είναι να παραδειγματιστεί το Πλαίσιο και κάθε εταιρία σαν το Πλαίσιο που συμπεριφέρεται με αυτόν τον τρόπο στους εργαζομένους του.

----------


## bromiaris1gr

> Σκοπός ΔΕΝ είναι να κλείσει το Πλαίσιο ή το κάθε Πλαίσιο και να μείνουν άνεργοι αυτοί που δουλεύουν εκεί. Σκοπός είναι να παραδειγματιστεί το Πλαίσιο και κάθε εταιρία σαν το Πλαίσιο που συμπεριφέρεται με αυτόν τον τρόπο στους εργαζομένους του.


Συμφωνώ σε όλα φίλε μου.
Ποτέ εξάλλου δεν υπερασπίστηκα των κάθε κακό εργοδότη, αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να αφήσω ασχολίαστες τόσες πολλές φανφάρες από άτομα που δεν έχουν ούτε καν προτάσεις…
Και πηγαίνοντας λίγο παρακάτω.. μου φαίνεται αδιανόητο στην σημερινή εποχή μέσα και από τα κοινωνικά δίκτυα να καταφέρνεις να πείσεις εκατομμύρια ανθρώπους να κάνουν video με Harlem Shake και να μην μπορείς να τους πείσεις ότι έστω και για 1 ημέρα να μην αγοράσουν τίποτα από  Αpple Samsung lg, sony  κλπ κλπ ώστε να περάσεις το μήνυμα για τους πραγματικούς εργάτες σκλάβους!
Απλά λατρεύουμε την επανάσταση του πληκτρολογίου χωρίς να σκεπτόμαστε το μετά και φυσικά χωρίς να θέλουμε εμείς να χάσουμε τίποτα!

----------


## 29gk

2 παρατηρησεις

- στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα συζηταμε την εργοδοτικη-εργασιακη νοοτροπια και πρακτικη του συγκεκριμενου και πολυδιαφημιζομενου και σχετικου με το φορουμ αυτο, καταστηματος. Δεν συζητουμε για τον καπιταλισμο, την δουλεια, την πολιτικη ή καοινωνικη κατασταση στην Αφρικη, την Ασια ή αλλου. Εαν ενδιαφερσετε ανοιξτε εξειδικευμενο θεμα. Μεχρι τοτε το μονο που πρακτικα επιτυγχανετε ειναι η θολωση της καταστασης που βιωνουν οι υπαλληλοι και εχει συνεπειες στους πελατες, του συγκεκριμενου καταστηματος. 

- με εκνευριζουν πραγματικα οι αθροες κι ακριτες γενικευσεις. "ολοι εχουμε προιοντα της ταδε εταιρειας", "ολοι ψωνιζουμε προιοντα της δεινα εταιρειας παρολο που γνωριζουμε οτι τα φτιαχνουν παιδικα χερια", "ολοιειμαστε επαναστατες του καναπε, του πληκτρολογιου, του ταμπλετ", "ολοι ξερουμε το καλο αλλα πρατουμε οπωσδηποτε το κακο". Θα θυμισω λοιπον εδω το "μην κρινετε εξ ιδιων" ,το οποιο καλο ειναι να εχουμε ολοι στο μυαλο μας ΠΡΙΝ προβουμε σε γενικευσεις ( οπως εδω εγω για παραδειγμα κανω μια τετοια ) και να παρακαλεσω οταν καποιος μπαινει στον πειρασμο να απευθυνει τετοια "κοινωνικα" μηνυματα, να μπαινει πρωτα στον κοπο να αναφερει στους υπολοιπους πως ζει και κινειται ο ιδιος.  Πχ απο που και τι ψωνιζει, ποια μαρκα, αν εχει τηλεοραση  και κουτουλου.

Ευχαριστω και συνεχιστε. Επι του θεματος αν ειναι δυνατον.

----------


## Veldrin

Πως μέσα στην ίδια πρόταση, γενικεύσαμε από "τις άσχημες συνθήκες εργασίας στην Κίνα" και πήγαμε "στα παιδιά της Αφρικής που εξορύσσουν τα μέταλλα" ακόμα ξύνω το κεφάλι μου να καταλάβω.

Υπ'όψιν πάντως πως ο μέσος Κινέζος εργαζόμενος ζεί σε πολύ καλύτερες συνθήκες σε σχέση με πριν 10 χρόνια. Λογικό για μια οικονομία που είχε ρυθμούς ανάπτυξης ~10% κατά μέσο όρο το χρόνο την τελευταία δεκαετία. Αν μπούν στο παιχνίδι και άλλες ποιοτικές παράμετροι, μπορεί να βγαίνουν πάνω από τον μέσο Έλληνα.

Και το καλύτερο είναι πως αυτό ισχύει και για μερικά Αφρικανικά κράτη (που μαζί με την Ινδία είναι τα επόμενα μεγάλα αναπτυξιακά μπαμ στην παγκόσμια οικονομία).

Οπότε το να αναφέρουμε ως συμπέρασμα του σήμερα κάτι που λέγαμε πριν 6-7-8 χρόνια δε δείχνει φιλοσοφημένη άποψη, παρά αμπελοφιλοσοφία για να περνάει η ώρα και να κάνουμε επανάσταση του "εγώ ξέρω" με λίγη δόση κοινωνικής ευαισθησίας. (και όχι τίποτα αλλά από αμπελοφιλοσοφία η καημένη η Ελλαδίτσα μας έχει χορτάσει).

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Είναι όντως σαν να σου βγαίνει ο Φαήλος από "αριστερά"

----------


## bromiaris1gr

> Πως μέσα στην ίδια πρόταση, γενικεύσαμε από "τις άσχημες συνθήκες εργασίας στην Κίνα" και πήγαμε "στα παιδιά της Αφρικής που εξορύσσουν τα μέταλλα" ακόμα ξύνω το κεφάλι μου να καταλάβω.
> 
> Υπ'όψιν πάντως πως ο μέσος Κινέζος εργαζόμενος ζεί σε πολύ καλύτερες συνθήκες σε σχέση με πριν 10 χρόνια. Λογικό για μια οικονομία που είχε ρυθμούς ανάπτυξης ~10% κατά μέσο όρο το χρόνο την τελευταία δεκαετία. Αν μπούν στο παιχνίδι και άλλες ποιοτικές παράμετροι, μπορεί να βγαίνουν πάνω από τον μέσο Έλληνα.
> 
> Και το καλύτερο είναι πως αυτό ισχύει και για μερικά Αφρικανικά κράτη (που μαζί με την Ινδία είναι τα επόμενα μεγάλα αναπτυξιακά μπαμ στην παγκόσμια οικονομία).
> 
> Οπότε το να αναφέρουμε ως συμπέρασμα του σήμερα κάτι που λέγαμε πριν 6-7-8 χρόνια δε δείχνει φιλοσοφημένη άποψη, παρά αμπελοφιλοσοφία για να περνάει η ώρα και να κάνουμε επανάσταση του "εγώ ξέρω" με λίγη δόση κοινωνικής ευαισθησίας. (και όχι τίποτα αλλά από αμπελοφιλοσοφία η καημένη η Ελλαδίτσα μας έχει χορτάσει).


Τα παΐδια της Αφρικής που εξορίσουν μέταλλα για τις μπαταριές των κινητών μας τηλεφώνων είναι το τελευταίο (πριν 1 μήνα) δημοσίευμα που είδα για τον πραγματικό εργασιακό μεσαίωνα εργατών σκλάβων στο όνομα της κατανάλωσης ηλεκτρονικών προϊόντων για αυτό και το ανέφερα . Αν σε δυσκολεύει να κατανόησης ότι για το νέο μας Smartphone δεν είναι μόνο οι εργάτες σκλάβοι της Κίνας αλλά και άλλοι πολλοί σε άλλες χώρες τότε συγγνώμη, δικό μου το σφάλμα που τα έγραψα μαζεμένα!
Ο μέσος κινέζος πιθανών να ζει σε πολύ καλύτερες συνθήκες με πριν 10 χρόνια… ποιος είπε το αντίθετο? Το θέμα είναι προφανώς ότι οι εργάτες σκλάβοι δεν ανήκουν στον μέσο κινέζο…
Αν θεωρείς ότι όλα αυτά είναι απλά αμπελοφιλοσοφίες και ότι οι εργαζόμενοι σε αυτά τα κολαστήρια – εργοστάσια ζουν ιδανικά τότε θεωρείς αμπελοφιλοσοφίες και τα λεγόμενα των εργαζομένων στο πλαίσιο?

----------


## PopManiac

> Τα παΐδια της Αφρικής που εξορίσουν μέταλλα για τις μπαταριές των κινητών μας τηλεφώνων είναι το τελευταίο (πριν 1 μήνα) δημοσίευμα που είδα για τον πραγματικό εργασιακό μεσαίωνα εργατών σκλάβων στο όνομα της κατανάλωσης ηλεκτρονικών προϊόντων για αυτό και το ανέφερα . Αν σε δυσκολεύει να κατανόησης ότι για το νέο μας Smartphone δεν είναι μόνο οι εργάτες σκλάβοι της Κίνας αλλά και άλλοι πολλοί σε άλλες χώρες τότε συγγνώμη, δικό μου το σφάλμα που τα έγραψα μαζεμένα!
> Ο μέσος κινέζος πιθανών να ζει σε πολύ καλύτερες συνθήκες με πριν 10 χρόνια… ποιος είπε το αντίθετο? Το θέμα είναι προφανώς ότι οι εργάτες σκλάβοι δεν ανήκουν στον μέσο κινέζο…
> Αν θεωρείς ότι όλα αυτά είναι απλά αμπελοφιλοσοφίες και ότι οι εργαζόμενοι σε αυτά τα κολαστήρια – εργοστάσια ζουν ιδανικά τότε θεωρείς αμπελοφιλοσοφίες και τα λεγόμενα των εργαζομένων στο πλαίσιο?


Καλά όλα αυτά και άγια...

Εγώ θα πρότεινα ας ξεκινήσουμε από το Πλαίσιο, ας αρχίσει να υπάρχει μια σωστή αντιμετώπιση των εργαζομένων εκεί και κατόπιν ας πάμε στον υπόλοιπο ΙΤ τομέα στην Ελλάδα, ύστερα στους υπόλοιπους εργαζόμενους στην Ελλάδα και όταν τα λύσουμε όλα αυτά μετά ας πιάσουμε και την Αφρική.

Τίποτε στο μεταξύ, όσο γίνονται όλα αυτά και εσύ μπροστάρης αγανακτισμένος κάνεις τα μύρια όσα για τα παραπάνω στα του οίκου σου και δραστηριοποιείσαι δεν σε εμποδίζει να αγωνίζεσαι και να διακυρήττεις τον αγώνα σου και για την Αφρική, την Κίνα, τις ΗΠΑ και όπου αλλού θες.

Παράλληλα, στο ίδιο πλαίσιο (pun intended) και οι Κινέζοι / Αμερικανοί σύντροφοι.

Αλλά ξεκίνα από εδώ που μπορείς σε πράξεις και ρητορικά πιάσε όλον τον πλανήτη.

Τα υπόλοιπα εκ του πονηρού και απλά τρολλάρεις και μάλιστα χωρίς να είσαι πρωτότυπος  :Wink:

----------


## Veldrin

> Τα παΐδια της Αφρικής που εξορίσουν μέταλλα για τις μπαταριές των κινητών μας τηλεφώνων είναι το τελευταίο (πριν 1 μήνα) δημοσίευμα που είδα για τον πραγματικό εργασιακό μεσαίωνα εργατών σκλάβων στο όνομα της κατανάλωσης ηλεκτρονικών προϊόντων για αυτό και το ανέφερα . Αν σε δυσκολεύει να κατανόησης ότι για το νέο μας Smartphone δεν είναι μόνο οι εργάτες σκλάβοι της Κίνας αλλά και *άλλοι πολλοί σε άλλες χώρες* τότε συγγνώμη, δικό μου το σφάλμα που τα έγραψα μαζεμένα!
> Ο μέσος κινέζος *πιθανών* να ζει σε πολύ καλύτερες συνθήκες με πριν 10 χρόνια… ποιος είπε το αντίθετο? Το θέμα είναι* προφανώς ότι οι εργάτες σκλάβοι δεν ανήκουν στον μέσο κινέζο*…
> Αν θεωρείς ότι *όλα αυτά* είναι απλά αμπελοφιλοσοφίες και ότι οι εργαζόμενοι *σε αυτά τα κολαστήρια – εργοστάσια* ζουν ιδανικά τότε θεωρείς αμπελοφιλοσοφίες και τα λεγόμενα των εργαζομένων στο πλαίσιο?


Όταν σταματήσεις 
1: να γενικολογείς απλά επειδή ακούγεται όμορφα να το κάνεις (στα έχω σημειώσει)
2: να προσβάλλεις γιατί θεωρείς πως οι άλλοι είναι χαζοί ενώ εσύ το κατανοείς καλύτερα
3: να κάνεις το συσχετισμό όργανο-αστυνομικός-μπουζούκι

Ίσως μπορέσεις να καταλάβεις το πρόβλημα. Μέχρι τότε ναι, αυτό δεν είναι κουβέντα. Είναι καφενές και αμπελοφιλοσοφία.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Νομίζω ότι κάτι προσπαθεί να πει ο Μπιλακος και δεν τον αφήνουμε να ξεδιπλώσει το σκεπτικό του...  :Sad:

----------


## demolition

Δυστυχώς. δύσκολα εποχές για όλους και να  ακούς για εκμετάλλευση εργαζομένων..

----------


## Zer0c00L

αν και το θεμα ειναι πλεον παλιο
ειδικα μετα το "λουκετο της ηλεκτρονικης που προσθεσε 450 εργαζομενους στην λιστα της ανεργιας" και αναρωτιεται κανεις ποια θα ειναι η επομενη...

εγω παντως αυτο που βλεπω ειναι οτι παρα την "εκμεταλλευση εργαζομενων" η συγκεκριμενη αλυσιδα τα παει μια χαρα σε πωλησεις και φυσικα ασφυκτικα γεματη απο κοσμο
μια χαρα παμε...αντι να κανουμε μποικοταζ σε τετοιου ειδους εταιρειες εμεις αυξανουμε τις πωλησεις τους και ειναι σαν να τους επιβραβευουμε για αυτα που κανουμε στους εργαζομενους.

----------


## Doxaios

Με αφορμή το άνοιγμα του νέου καταστήματος στη Δάφνη πολλοί ανέφεραν όλα αυτά που περιγράφονται στο νήμα αυτό στη σελίδα στο fb. Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι οτι σε όλα υπήρχε προσωπική απάντηση στο οτι δεν ισχύουν. Αυτό που περίμενα είναι είτε να διαγραφούν είτε να μην απαντηθούν. Το οτι απαντήθηκαν όλα μου φαίνεται περίεργο.

----------


## john dubi

> Με αφορμή το άνοιγμα του νέου καταστήματος στη Δάφνη πολλοί ανέφεραν όλα αυτά που περιγράφονται στο νήμα αυτό στη σελίδα στο fb. Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι οτι σε όλα υπήρχε προσωπική απάντηση στο οτι δεν ισχύουν. Αυτό που περίμενα είναι είτε να διαγραφούν είτε να μην απαντηθούν. Το οτι απαντήθηκαν όλα μου φαίνεται περίεργο.


Καθολου περιεργο. Ετσι ειναι το σωστο! Να τελειωσουνε επιτελους οι εποχες που μαζευαν το χρημα και δεν σου δινανε σημασια.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Με αφορμή το άνοιγμα του νέου καταστήματος στη Δάφνη πολλοί ανέφεραν όλα αυτά που περιγράφονται στο νήμα αυτό στη σελίδα στο fb. Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι οτι σε όλα υπήρχε προσωπική απάντηση στο οτι δεν ισχύουν. Αυτό που περίμενα είναι είτε να διαγραφούν είτε να μην απαντηθούν. Το οτι απαντήθηκαν όλα μου φαίνεται περίεργο.


εσυ λες αυτο οτι σου φαινεται περιεργο

εμενα ξερεις τι μου φαινεται περιεργο και δεν το σχολιαζω....

επειδη η καλη μου μητερα ειχε ενα ατυχημα με το παλιο της smartphone της οπου επεσε και εσπασε ετσι ηθελε αλλο 
για αυτο εκανα μια ερευνα αγορας μεσω του skroutz και κατεληξα να της το αγορασω απο το πλαισιο καθως ηταν σε προσφορα με θηκη στα 109 ευρω και μιλαω για το LG Bello II η αλλιως X150 ενα σχετικα καλο κινητο αφου το παρελαβα με καποιες δυσκολιες καθως ειχαν μια μορφη ασυνεννοησιας μεταξυ εξυπηρετησης πελατων και καταστημα 
ηρθε η ωρα να του κανω αξιολογηση οπου ειπα τα + και τα - της συσκευης στα γενικα σχολια οπως ηταν φυσικο αναφερα και ολη μου την αρνητικη εντυπωση για την παραγγελια - κρατηση - παραλαβη απο την πλαισιο οχι μονο ανεβασαν την αξιολογηση μου αλλα απαντησαν κιολας ζητωντας συγνωμη για την ταλαιπωρια μου.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Το λογικό είναι να απαντάνε σε email/επικοινωνία του πελάτη.
Άλλο που στην Ελλάδα από ότι έχω καταλάβει σε "γειώνουν" τις περισσότερες φορές.

Σεβασμός στον καταναλωτή...  :Razz:

----------


## Doxaios

Σε εμένα πάντως 2 αρνητικές αξιολογήσεις για turbo x μου τις γείωσαν χωρίς κανέναν προφανή λόγο. Παλαιότερες που είχα θετικές κανονικότατα.

----------


## WAntilles

Πολύ ωραία όλα αυτά που λέτε, όμως όταν υπάρχουν κάποια καλά προϊόντα που δεν τα έχει κανείς άλλος (ναι υπάρχουν και τέτοια) τί θέλετε να κάνουμε;

Ένα απλό παράδειγμα:

Πριν από κανά 1,5 χρόνο, όταν μόλις είχε λήξει η (επέκταση της) εγγύηση(ς) του πολύ καλού laser lexmark που έχω, έψαχνα να βρω λύσεις για συμβατά toner.

Πήρα λοιπόν από ένα γνωστό ηλεκτρονικό μαγαζί που μου προτάθηκε αναγομωμένο.

Κι ήρθε με έναν τύπο πάνω σ' ένα παπάκι, τυλιγμένο σε σελοφάν κλπ..

Και ΟΚ, δεν είχα την απαίτηση να μου το φέρουν με λίαρ τζετ και μπάτλερ που να κρατά πετσέτα σερβιρίσματος στο μπράτσο.

Είχα την απαίτηση όμως να λένε ρητά στο site τους ότι δεν ήταν το κανονικό των 3500 σελ. αλλά μειωμένης χωρητικότητας των 1500 σελ..

Οπότε η τιμή ήταν μία η άλλη.

Που θέλω να καταλήξω;

Π.χ. συμβατά toner στη μισή τιμή (και την ίδια χωρητικότητα) π.χ. τα Q-Connect δεν υπάρχουν σε άλλα στοιχειωδώς σοβαρά μαγαζιά.

Επομένως τί θέλετε να κάνω;

Να πετάξω τον πολύ καλό εκτυπωτή μου για να βοηθήσω τους εργαζόμενους στο Πλαίσιο;

----------


## vasilimertzani

Δυστηχως και να τον πεταξεις δεν προκειται να τους βοηθησεις καθολου.Πρεπει να γινει ομαδικη δουλεια.Σε ολα αυτα τα σκλαβοπαζαρα τελικα αποδεικνυεται σιγα σιγα οτι τα αυτου του τυπου αλυσιδες (πολυκαταστηματα,σουπερ μαρκετ κλπ) ψαχνουν για σκλαβακια
Επιβιωνουν γιατι ολοι πανω κατω σκεφτομαστε το ιδιο,λιγο η βολεψη λιγο η οικονομια .
Βρισκουν και κανουν.

----------


## parkost

> αν και το θεμα ειναι πλεον παλιο
> ειδικα μετα το "λουκετο της ηλεκτρονικης που προσθεσε 450 εργαζομενους στην λιστα της ανεργιας" και αναρωτιεται κανεις ποια θα ειναι η επομενη...
> 
> εγω παντως αυτο που βλεπω ειναι οτι παρα την "εκμεταλλευση εργαζομενων" η συγκεκριμενη αλυσιδα τα παει μια χαρα σε πωλησεις και φυσικα ασφυκτικα γεματη απο κοσμο
> μια χαρα παμε...αντι να κανουμε μποικοταζ σε τετοιου ειδους εταιρειες εμεις αυξανουμε τις πωλησεις τους και ειναι σαν να τους επιβραβευουμε για αυτα που κανουμε στους εργαζομενους.


 +1000 φιλε μου για το σχολιο σου.

----------

